# Nessuno tocchi i traditori!



## Zodyako (4 Agosto 2012)

Su questo forum vediamo traditi che piangono, e traditori che si "vantano". I traditori si sentono fighi, viene quasi da domandarsi se tradiscono per soddisfare la loro voglia di sesso oppure il loro ego.

Cornuto = sfigato
Traditore = figo

L'errore é qui. Perché un tradito dovrebbe pagare l'errore del traditore? 

Il traditore é il vero sfigato, fallito, drogato, disadattato, represso, irresponsabile. Solo una forte dipendenza puó portarti a distruggere anni di sacrifici per una scopata. Il traditore và aiutato per quello che é : una persona con problemi di tossicodipendenza. I sintomi non sono poi cosí diversi da quelli della dipendenza da droghe.

Se passasse questo messaggio, forse il soddisfacimento del proprio ego non passerebbe piú per il tradimento.

Traditori curatevi, cazzo!

S*B


----------



## Tebe (4 Agosto 2012)

Zodyako ha detto:


> Su questo forum vediamo traditi che piangono, e traditori che si "vantano". I traditori si sentono fighi, viene quasi da domandarsi se tradiscono per soddisfare la loro voglia di sesso oppure il loro ego.
> 
> *Cornuto = sfigato
> Traditore = figo*
> ...



Sul neretto. che forum leggi?


----------



## Nocciola (4 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sul neretto. che forum leggi?


Quoto


----------



## Tebe (4 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto


mi sa che ha letto il blog. 
Parlavo di Man come una dipendenza da droga.
Fumo, non robe pesanti.



:canna:


----------



## free (4 Agosto 2012)

io qualche traditore lo toccherei volentieri:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (4 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> io qualche traditore lo toccherei volentieri:mrgreen:



Free....ultimamente  ti leggo...ormonalmente frizzante....


mmmhhhhhhh.....


----------



## lunaiena (4 Agosto 2012)

Zodyako ha detto:


> Su questo forum vediamo traditi che piangono, e traditori che si "vantano". I traditori si sentono fighi, viene quasi da domandarsi se tradiscono per soddisfare la loro voglia di sesso oppure il loro ego.
> 
> Cornuto = sfigato
> Traditore = figo
> ...


Curare da cosa?


----------



## Tebe (4 Agosto 2012)

OT
Free nel forum ultimamente




















:carneval:


----------



## free (4 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Free....ultimamente  ti leggo...ormonalmente frizzante....
> 
> 
> mmmhhhhhhh.....



troppo, dici?

vabbè, toccherò qualche tradito:rotfl:


----------



## free (4 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> OT
> Free nel forum ultimamente
> 
> 
> ...





ma se non so mai un cacchio di niente! scopro che tutti spettegolano alla grande e a me nessuno mi dice mai una mazza:rotfl:


----------



## UltimoSangre (4 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> troppo, dici?
> 
> vabbè, toccherò qualche tradito:rotfl:




'giorno


----------



## aristocat (4 Agosto 2012)

Zodyako ha detto:


> Su questo forum vediamo traditi che piangono, e traditori che si "vantano". I traditori si sentono fighi, viene quasi da domandarsi se tradiscono per soddisfare la loro voglia di sesso oppure il loro ego.
> 
> Cornuto = sfigato
> Traditore = figo
> ...


Non ti pare di esagerare? Tutta questa drammatizzazione banalizza molto il fenomeno


----------



## Tebe (4 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma se non so mai un cacchio di niente! scopro che tutti spettegolano alla grande e a me nessuno mi dice mai una mazza:rotfl:



Direi che non sei l'unica!!!

Investighiamo?


----------



## free (4 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> 'giorno



salve

immagino che il naso non si possa toccare:mrgreen:


----------



## free (4 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Direi che non sei l'unica!!!
> 
> Investighiamo?



ma non trovi che la lente d'ingrandimento potrebbe risultare offensiva?:mrgreen:


----------



## Circe off (4 Agosto 2012)

Zodyako ha detto:


> Su questo forum vediamo traditi che piangono, e traditori che si "vantano". I traditori si sentono fighi, viene quasi da domandarsi se tradiscono per soddisfare la loro voglia di sesso oppure il loro ego.
> 
> Cornuto = sfigato
> Traditore = figo
> ...


Io non mi sento sfigata....a me le corna fanno male xche hanno cambiato le priorità, hanno destabilizzato il mio ordine, hanno messo in discussione le mie verità....quello che nella mia coppia -e preciso nella mia- si sente sfigato ora é mio marito. Il suo amor proprio ê sceso a livello pavimento quando si ê reso conto che la Troia con cui scopava lo faceva sentire stallone x il proprio tornaconto.....è vero pero che qui i traditori la fanno un po' da 'padrone' e sminuiscono spesso il dolore dei traditi. Ma alla fine questo é un mondo virtuale e lasciamo a chi vuole fare la caccia al mammuth la possibilità di crederci ingigantendo il proprio ego anche qui. Perche alla fine penso che chi tradisce mantiene il proprio compagno perche sentirsi soli dentro é un peso troppo grande da sostenere. Altrimenti sarebbero tutti single scopatori seriali. Ma loro no, non mollano il compagno, perche dentro sono 'uomini soli' come cantavano i pooh....


----------



## UltimoSangre (4 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> salve
> 
> immagino che il naso non si possa toccare:mrgreen:



Il mio nasino, che opera d'arte


----------



## Tebe (4 Agosto 2012)

Circe off ha detto:


> Io non mi sento sfigata....a me le corna fanno male xche hanno cambiato le priorità, hanno destabilizzato il mio ordine, hanno messo in discussione le mie verità....quello che nella mia coppia -e preciso nella mia- si sente sfigato ora é mio marito. Il suo amor proprio ê sceso a livello pavimento quando si ê reso conto che la Troia con cui scopava lo faceva sentire stallone x il proprio tornaconto....*.è vero pero che qui i traditori la fanno un po' da 'padrone' e sminuiscono spesso il dolore dei traditi. *Ma alla fine questo é un mondo virtuale e lasciamo a chi vuole fare la caccia al mammuth la possibilità di crederci ingigantendo il proprio ego anche qui. Perche alla fine penso che chi tradisce mantiene il proprio compagno perche sentirsi soli dentro é un peso troppo grande da sostenere. Altrimenti sarebbero tutti single scopatori seriali. Ma loro no, non mollano il compagno, perche dentro sono 'uomini soli' come cantavano i pooh....


Circe sul neretto non è vero, detto anche da Admin.
I traditi sono la grande maggioranza e i traditori non la fanno da padrone per niente.


----------



## Zodyako (4 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Curare da cosa?


Dal culto del fallimento. Vogliono fallire ma temono le conseguenze, cosí vivono nella borderline. Ma sono già falliti. Per questo devono reintegrare il loro ego.

Il tradimento puó essere perdonato, come errore umano. Ma non é giustificabile. Come si puó rischiare tanto per cosí poco? Solo se c'é una patologia. Allora che i traditori si curino, e se ne vadano anche un pó a fare in culo.

S*B


----------



## perplesso (4 Agosto 2012)

Zodyako ha detto:


> Su questo forum vediamo traditi che piangono, e traditori che si "vantano". I traditori si sentono fighi, viene quasi da domandarsi se tradiscono per soddisfare la loro voglia di sesso oppure il loro ego.
> 
> Cornuto = sfigato
> Traditore = figo
> ...


il sole picchia forte in questi giorni.  consiglio un pò d'ombra e ghiaccio sulla testa


----------



## perplesso (4 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Circe sul neretto non è vero, detto anche da Admin.
> I traditi sono la grande maggioranza e i traditori non la fanno da padrone per niente.


anche perchè quasi tutti i traditori sono anche traditi e non solo su questo forum


----------



## aristocat (4 Agosto 2012)

Secondo me non è vero che qui domina il punto di vista del traditore, meno ancora del traditore soddisfatto, tronfio e orgoglioso di aver "infinocchiato" il consorte.
C'è molto mix qui dentro, certo posso capire che a una persona "tradita" dia molto fastidio leggere cose come 
"mia moglie non sa, però io ogni lunedì incontro la mia splendida amante e so anche come non farmi beccare" 
"il mio amante è la mia boccata di aria fresca" 
ecc. ecc.
Ma è solo una parte che ragiona così


----------



## Simy (4 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sul neretto. che forum leggi?





farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto


quoto!


----------



## Zodyako (4 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sul neretto. che forum leggi?


La parte che tu evidenzi in neretto non é relativa al forum ma ad un modo di pensare molto comune. Piú in alto, dove nomino il forum e dove parlo di traditori che si vantano, ho messo 'vantano' tra virgolette non a caso.

Non mi interessa stabilire l'orientamento del forum, penso sia piú interessante l'orientamento culturale in cui viviamo. Per eccesso di sintesi non mi sono spiegato bene. Salvo qualche 'goliardica' eccezione non vedo in questo forum dei traditori carnefici e dei traditi vittime.

S*B


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Agosto 2012)

Zodyako ha detto:


> Il traditore é il vero sfigato, fallito, drogato, disadattato, represso, irresponsabile. Solo una forte dipendenza puó portarti a distruggere anni di sacrifici per una scopata. Il traditore và aiutato per quello che é : una persona con problemi di tossicodipendenza. I sintomi non sono poi cosí diversi da quelli della dipendenza da droghe.



Ma dici sul serio?
Ti avevo letto così benevolo e comprensivo con i traditori.... ma leggo da poco.

Forse una dipendenza c'è, almeno in chi tradisce abitualmente, ed è il bisogno spasmodico di conferme.
Una grande insicurezza di base.


----------



## aristocat (4 Agosto 2012)

Zodyako ha detto:


> Non mi interessa stabilire l'orientamento del forum, penso sia piú interessante l'orientamento culturale in cui viviamo. Per eccesso di sintesi non mi sono spiegato bene. Salvo qualche 'goliardica' eccezione non vedo in questo forum dei traditori carnefici e dei traditi vittime.
> 
> S*B


Quindi l'orientamento culturale sarebbe: Compagno ufficiale in caldo e amanti a gogo?


----------



## perplesso (4 Agosto 2012)

Zodyako ha detto:


> La parte che tu evidenzi in neretto non é relativa al forum ma ad un modo di pensare molto comune. Piú in alto, dove nomino il forum e dove parlo di traditori che si vantano, ho messo 'vantano' tra virgolette non a caso.
> 
> Non mi interessa stabilire l'orientamento del forum, penso sia piú interessante l'orientamento culturale in cui viviamo. Per eccesso di sintesi non mi sono spiegato bene. Salvo qualche 'goliardica' eccezione non vedo in questo forum dei traditori carnefici e dei traditi vittime.
> 
> S*B


ma a parte qualche battutaccia palesemente scherzosa non ho ancora trovato un traditore qui che sfotta davvero i traditi.    secondo me veramente tu stai prendendo una cantonata pazzesca


----------



## contepinceton (4 Agosto 2012)

Zodyako ha detto:


> Dal culto del fallimento. Vogliono fallire ma temono le conseguenze, cosí vivono nella borderline. Ma sono già falliti. Per questo devono reintegrare il loro ego.
> 
> Il tradimento puó essere perdonato, come errore umano. Ma non é giustificabile. Come si puó rischiare tanto per cosí poco? Solo se c'é una patologia. Allora che i traditori si curino, e se ne vadano anche un pó a fare in culo.
> 
> S*B


Come si può rischiare tanto?
Semplice per tanti non è affatto tanto...
E il gioco vale la candela no?
Allora dove siamo?
Che uno non tradisce non perchè è fedele, ma solo perchè ha paura delle conseguenze?

Ma dove siamo?
Non rubo perchè sono onesto o perchè temo il carcere?

Non va così eh?
Dicono che l'hubris del ladro sia questa...mica sono scemo come gli altri che si fanno beccare no?
Io la farò franca...


----------



## Circe off (4 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Circe sul neretto non è vero, detto anche da Admin.
> I traditi sono la grande maggioranza e i traditori non la fanno da padrone per niente.


Quando mi collego io per la maggior parte i discorsi sono tenuti da traditori è quello che volevo dire con la fanno da padroni. Non era una allusione cattiva....


----------



## contepinceton (4 Agosto 2012)

Però c'è un aspetto molto sottile del tradimento che ho provato sulla mia pelle.
Ora siamo in due io e te.
Io so che non farò mai certe cose a te, e mi immagino che anche tu non le farai a me.
Tu per me sei molto importante e così penso anch'io di essere molto importante per te.

Tu mi tradisci.

Non me ne fotte un cazzo se hai sbagliato, se è stato per qui per là o per cosa.

Tu hai fatto a me una cosa che io non farei mai a te e soprattutto una cosa che non mi sarei mai immaginato tu potessi fare a me.

Mi spiace eh?

Ma cosa ne deduco?

Nulla...

Ma sono portato a pensare che in definitiva non te ne sbatteva poi tanto di me.

Quindi con o senza di me per te pari è.

Quindi ciao.
Vattene.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Agosto 2012)

Zodyako ha detto:


> Su questo forum vediamo traditi che piangono, e traditori che si "vantano". I traditori si sentono fighi, viene quasi da domandarsi se tradiscono per soddisfare la loro voglia di sesso oppure il loro ego.
> 
> Cornuto = sfigato
> Traditore = figo
> ...


Una strofa di Arisa dice, non ci sono ne vincitori ne vinti. 

Se poi invece dobbiamo rispondere in un forum dove veramente se ne vedono di cotte e di crude, in maniera crudele dico, traditori siete degli stronzi! me compreso.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Una strofa di Arisa dice, non ci sono ne vincitori ne vinti.
> 
> Se poi invece dobbiamo rispondere in un forum dove veramente se ne vedono di cotte e di crude, in maniera crudele dico, traditori siete degli stronzi! me compreso.


No tu non sei un traditore...
Capito?


----------



## Ultimo (4 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No tu non sei un traditore...
> Capito?


Si conte certo che ho capito 

Grazie.


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Circe sul neretto non è vero, detto anche da Admin.
> I traditi sono la grande maggioranza e i traditori non la fanno da padrone per niente.


Tebe, non è questione di numeri, non ho idea di quanti siano traditi o traditori. Però la forza di voi traditori è sicuramente diversa dalla disarmante scoperta dei traditi.

Questi ultimi chi più chi meno, sicuramente precipita in un mondo confuso e all'improvviso disorientante.

Forse è questo che sembra far la differenza!

Io che poi mio malgrado mi sono ritrovata ad essere un'amante senza saperlo, sono la più confusa e disorientata di tutti.

Quello che percepisco io, ed è capitato anche a me quando sono arrivata qui, è invece l'accoglienza, talvolta sopra le righe. Ed è ancora quello che mi fa incavolare quando leggo certi commenti, sopratutto verso chi soffre, di più, in questo caso i traditi e amanti.

Sembra che le donne che leggo qui, siano tutte perfette, forti, orgogliose, eccellenti, che mi dico, possibile che solo io sono tanto ingenua e sciocca???
Sai non è bello, parlo per me, trovarsi di punto in bianco proiettata in una realtà che supera la tua fantasia, io ero persa disorientata e smarrita, quando sono arrivata qui e lo sono tutt'ora.

Non sapevo che fare, che pensare, cosa dire! Sono stata aggredita. Ancora leggo che trattate le persone come stupide e questo mi fa incavolare ancora di più perchè sembra che sottovalutiate il dolore altrui e i caratteri delle persone, solo perchè sono forti e scaltre!

Io in teoria leggendo alcune donne qui, sarei una troia perchè sono stata amante. Io che non so neanche come si fa a flirtare o a fare gli occhi dolci e che scappo ai complimenti che mi rivolgono gli uomini.
Sono una donna stupida, per non dire altro, per la metà di voi, perchè pur avendo gli strumenti non capisco e non ho capito...

Io sono qui e mi sento estranea, quasi invisibile, quasi fuori dal mondo. Quando sono arrivata qui,m invece cercavo di capire, solo un punto diverso, da persone diverse da me. Non ho offese o insulti. Ma qualcuno che mi AIUTASSE, a guardare il mondo con altri occhi.

Forse è una percezione errata, ma leggendo molte di voi, l'impressione è che siete di più!


Diavoletta_78


----------



## Tebe (4 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma a parte qualche battutaccia palesemente scherzosa non ho ancora trovato un traditore qui che sfotta davvero i traditi.    secondo me veramente tu stai prendendo una cantonata pazzesca


Infatti...


----------



## Tebe (4 Agosto 2012)

Circe off ha detto:


> Quando mi collego io per la maggior parte i discorsi sono tenuti da traditori è quello che volevo dire con la fanno da padroni. Non era una allusione cattiva....


tranquilla non l'ho presa come una battuta cattiva, non mi sono sentita presa in causa. Credo, pur con i miei modi, di avere molto rispetto per i traditi quando vengono qui sul forum (il blog è altra cosa).

Forse "vedi" più traditori perchè siamo quattro sgarruppati sempre in kreti o spesso, e ovviamente facciamo un pò di caciara ecco....i traditi, per forza di cose,  tanto in kreti in genere non sono...


Ti ha convinta come spiegazione?


----------



## Tebe (4 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tebe, non è questione di numeri, non ho idea di quanti siano traditi o traditori. Però la forza di voi traditori è sicuramente diversa dalla disarmante scoperta dei traditi.
> 
> Questi ultimi chi più chi meno, sicuramente precipita in un mondo confuso e all'improvviso disorientante.
> 
> ...



Minchia. 



Avevo letto la tua storia poi hai evidenziato che eri un amante inconsapevole...
Se ti ho preso in giro mi dispiace e ti chiedo scusa, in genere lo faccio quando le persone sono aggressive o mi rispondono cose che...boh....

Comunque si è una percezione errata, non siamo di più.
Come hai detto anche tu...facciamo solo più casino


----------



## zodyako (4 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Come si può rischiare tanto?
> Semplice per tanti non è affatto tanto...
> E il gioco vale la candela no?
> Allora dove siamo?
> ...


Se rischiare di perdere chi ami non è tanto, e il gioco vale la candela, allora forse stai con una persona che non ami. E' comunque un controsenso perchè a quel punto potresti lasciarti con la tua partner ufficiale e vivere tutte le storielle che ti pare senza paura di essere scoperto.

Se tradisci di nascosto è perchè non vuoi perdere la tua compagna ufficiale, quindi ci tieni, pur tradendola. Però nel farlo rischi di perderla. Penso sia questa la contraddizione fondamentale del traditore. Se non ci tieni lasciala. Se ci tieni non la tradire. Se la tradisci e ci tieni stai rischiando molto per poco. Se la tradisci e non ci tieni...che ci stai insieme a fare?

S*B


----------



## Tebe (4 Agosto 2012)

zodyako ha detto:


> Se rischiare di perdere chi ami non è tanto, e il gioco vale la candela, allora forse stai con una persona che non ami. E' comunque un controsenso perchè a quel punto potresti lasciarti con la tua partner ufficiale e vivere tutte le storielle che ti pare senza paura di essere scoperto.
> 
> *Se tradisci di nascosto è perchè non vuoi perdere la tua compagna ufficiale, quindi ci tieni, pur tradendola. Però nel farlo rischi di perderla. Penso sia questa la contraddizione fondamentale del traditore. Se non ci tieni lasciala. Se ci tieni non la tradire. Se la tradisci e ci tieni stai rischiando molto per poco. Se la tradisci e non ci tieni...che ci stai insieme a fare?
> *
> S*B



Quando trovi il Sacro Graal avvertimi


----------



## aristocat (4 Agosto 2012)

zodyako ha detto:


> Se rischiare di perdere chi ami non è tanto, e il gioco vale la candela, allora forse stai con una persona che non ami. E' comunque un controsenso perchè a quel punto potresti lasciarti con la tua partner ufficiale e vivere tutte le storielle che ti pare senza paura di essere scoperto.
> 
> Se tradisci di nascosto è perchè non vuoi perdere la tua compagna ufficiale, quindi ci tieni, pur tradendola. Però nel farlo rischi di perderla. Penso sia questa la contraddizione fondamentale del traditore. Se non ci tieni lasciala. Se ci tieni non la tradire. Se la tradisci e ci tieni stai rischiando molto per poco. Se la tradisci e non ci tieni...che ci stai insieme a fare?
> 
> S*B


Lancio un'ipotesi per assurdo, ma neanche tanto. 
Persona sposata va a lavorare a 1000 km da casa per lavoro.
Lontano dalla famiglia, incontra un'altra persona con cui nasce un'attrazione, feeling, tutto quello che vuoi.
Molto difficile, quasi impossibile che la persona sposata venga sgamata dal consorte visto che non si vedono quasi mai, solo qualche weekend al mese. Quinfi, campo libero in tutti i sensi per una frequentazione "extra".

Dopo 5 anni l'incarico termina e la persona torna a lavorare "a casa", nella sua città di origine.
La parentesi di relazione extra muore lì.
Tutto torna "come prima", come se niente fosse mai successo.
In quel caso siamo di fronte a un essere malato e bisognoso di cure psicologiche?


----------



## Tebe (4 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Lancio un'ipotesi per assurdo, ma neanche tanto.
> Persona sposata va a lavorare a 1000 km da casa per lavoro.
> Lontano dalla famiglia, incontra un'altra persona con cui nasce un'attrazione, feeling, tutto quello che vuoi.
> Molto difficile, quasi impossibile che la persona sposata venga sgamata dal consorte visto che non si vedono quasi mai, solo qualche weekend al mese. Quinfi, campo libero in tutti i sensi per una frequentazione "extra".
> ...



per lui si immagino


----------



## Zodyako (4 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Lancio un'ipotesi per assurdo, ma neanche tanto.
> Persona sposata va a lavorare a 1000 km da casa per lavoro.
> Lontano dalla famiglia, incontra un'altra persona con cui nasce un'attrazione, feeling, tutto quello che vuoi.
> Molto difficile, quasi impossibile che la persona sposata venga sgamata dal consorte visto che non si vedono quasi mai, solo qualche weekend al mese. Quinfi, campo libero in tutti i sensi per una frequentazione "extra".
> ...


Parafrasando una citazione letta qui : se uno fa lo stronzo nun ie poi dì che è malato, je devi di che è stronzo.

E' prassi che tutti i teoremi basati su situazioni generali applicati ai casi particolari facciano acqua da tutte le parti 

S*B


----------



## aristocat (4 Agosto 2012)

Zodyako ha detto:


> Parafrasando una citazione letta qui : se uno fa lo stronzo nun ie poi dì che è malato, je devi di che è stronzo.
> *
> E' prassi che tutti i teoremi basati su situazioni generali applicati ai casi particolari facciano acqua da tutte le parti
> *
> S*B


Quindi è semplicemente stronzo, non malato?  In questa situazione in cui i rischi di sgamo sfiorano lo zero, intendo.


----------



## Zodyako (4 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Quindi è semplicemente stronzo, non malato?  In questa situazione in cui i rischi di sgamo sfiorano lo zero, intendo.


Anche se il rischio sfiora lo zero dovrebbe comunque essere inaccettabile e insostenibile. 

Sai giocare a scacchi?

S*B


----------



## aristocat (4 Agosto 2012)

Zodyako ha detto:


> Anche se il rischio sfiora lo zero dovrebbe comunque essere inaccettabile e insostenibile.
> 
> Sai giocare a scacchi?
> 
> S*B


ehm, no. Mai avuto lo schiribizzo di imparare le regole di questo gioco


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Agosto 2012)

Ne avevo già parlato in un altro post.

La valutazione del rischio percepita dalle persone non è sempre oggettiva, e cala invariabilmente con il tempo.

Per quanto io sia d'accordo che non si dovrebbe mettere in pericolo etc etc.. molte persone NON riescono davvero a mettere in conto la possibilità di essere scoperti.
E più passa il tempo più svanisce la consapevolezza 1-del rischio 2-di quello che si sta facendo, con la valutazione del significato delle proprie azioni nei confronti del compagno.

Non sto giustificando, è una constatazione.


----------



## perplesso (4 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tebe, non è questione di numeri, non ho idea di quanti siano traditi o traditori. Però la forza di voi traditori è sicuramente diversa dalla disarmante scoperta dei traditi.
> 
> Questi ultimi chi più chi meno, sicuramente precipita in un mondo confuso e all'improvviso disorientante.
> 
> ...


Perchè non provi ad entrare sul forum anzichè come ospite....come utente registrata?  magari riusciamo a dissipare i tuoi timori


----------



## Spider (4 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Lancio un'ipotesi per assurdo, ma neanche tanto.
> Persona sposata va a lavorare a 1000 km da casa per lavoro.
> Lontano dalla famiglia, incontra un'altra persona con cui nasce un'attrazione, feeling, tutto quello che vuoi.
> Molto difficile, quasi impossibile che la persona sposata venga sgamata dal consorte visto che non si vedono quasi mai, solo qualche weekend al mese. Quinfi, campo libero in tutti i sensi per una frequentazione "extra".
> ...


...Si perchè è schizofrenico!!!!

se dopo 5 lunghi anni, riesce a tornare " come se niente fosse successo"... 
viene da pensare.. è non in meglio...
tutto nella vita concreta lascia una ... scia.
..anche la relazione extra.. di un giorno.. o solo di un mese.. se sei una persona sensibile, non dico verso il tuo compagno... ma verso te stesso .. ti lascia  uno stato d'animo, un emozione...un ricordo...
che in sintesi... non puoi condividere ... proprio con chi ami... di più, o almeno credi di amare di più!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Perchè non provi ad entrare sul forum anzichè come ospite....come utente registrata?  magari riusciamo a dissipare i tuoi timori


ma lei è un'utente registrata

e comunque, che differenza fa?

Diavoletta_78: io mi ricordo benissimo che ho cercato di confortarti quando sei arrivata qui... ma tu facevi caso solo a chi ti attaccava!


----------



## perplesso (4 Agosto 2012)

magari da registrata entra anche nelle stanze riservate e capisce di più di noi 

my 2 cents


----------



## Flavia (4 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sul neretto. che forum leggi?


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> magari da registrata entra anche nelle stanze riservate e capisce di più di noi
> 
> my 2 cents



Lei è registrata, solo che ogni tanto si dimentica la pw o cose simili e scrive da non registrata


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Agosto 2012)

Per come ricordo io, è stato solo sterminator a darle dell'idiota


poi magari mi sbaglio

io ricordo che le ho detto che aveva avuto sfiga ad incontrare uno così stronzo, e lei pensava che le avessi detto che era una sfigata


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Agosto 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> ma lei è un'utente registrata
> 
> e comunque, che differenza fa?
> 
> Diavoletta_78: io mi ricordo benissimo che ho cercato di confortarti quando sei arrivata qui... ma tu facevi caso solo a chi ti attaccava!


Quintina, mi ricordo anche io di te, tranquilla! Non è che ho ignorato gli altri o i vostri consigli, vi ho letto tutti! Esprimevo solo un pensiero! 

Non credo di aver fatto solo a chi mi attaccava anzi...appena arrivata e appena ho scritto, diciamo che l'impatto non è stato piacevole! Questo si!

Sono arrivata qui sconvolta, confusa, disperata.....sciocca mi ci sentivo da sola e mi ci sento tutt'ora. Volevo solo capire attraverso i traditori, le dinamiche di quello che mi era successo, perchè per me è davvero assurdo. Mi sono ritrovata attaccata e quindi ancora più confusa e persa...

Per cui, dicevo, forse questa forza che alcuni esprimono, come se loro fossero immuni da prendere queste "fregature", perchè scaltri e furbi fanno apparire i traditori in numero superiore ai traditi.
Dicevo che magari sembra così, perchè i traditori si trovano in un ruolo di forza rispetto al tradito. In un momento invece in cui una persona è fragile, confusa e triste, in cui ti senti perso, percepisci il mondo diversamente!

Semplice considerazione di quanto ho letto, non una critica!


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Perchè non provi ad entrare sul forum anzichè come ospite....come utente registrata?  magari riusciamo a dissipare i tuoi timori


Perplesso preferisco non loggarmi....che ti devo dire??? Comunque mi firmo, quando me ne ricordo di farlo...

Ormai è passato un anno da quando sono giunta qui, che vuoi dissipare più??? vago nel limbo...vuoi venirmi a recuperare per traghettarmi in un posto migliore? Vedi che hai poche chance, sempre diavoletta sono, quindi la mia casa solo l'inferno può essere 


Diavoletta_78


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> magari da registrata entra anche nelle stanze riservate e capisce di più di noi
> 
> my 2 cents


Infatti tranquillo, quando voglio fare un giro nei meandri mi loggo! 
Ti leggo ti leggo.....tranquillo!

Anzi ti dirò, avevo trovato un post in cui nelle prime pagine avevo trovato che metà degli utenti masculi sono super dotati e vanno da Keanu Reeves a Jud Lowe, mi stavo intrigando ho detto quasi quasi ci provo....due pagine dopo, mi hanno smontato! Ho capito il mio problema con gli uomini, non sono intellettualmente stimolante, quindi mistero risolto!

Diavoletta_78


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Agosto 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Lei è registrata, solo che ogni tanto si dimentica la pw o cose simili e scrive da non registrata


La mia password la ricordo benissimo veramente! Non l'ho mai dimenticata o cose simili....semplicemente non mi loggo.


Diavoletta_78 da non confondere con diavoletta e basta!


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Agosto 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Per come ricordo io, è stato solo sterminator a darle dell'idiota
> 
> 
> poi magari mi sbaglio
> ...




Quintina mi sa che mi confondi! Probabile che sterminator mi abbia dato dell'idiota...ma non ricordo! Sinceramente che tu mi abbia detto che ho avuto a capire che sono sfigata....non esageriamo!!! Non mi sembra proprio e non capisco perchè pensi che io invece4 non abbia seguito i tuoi consigli, anzi!

Bah!

Diavoletta_78


----------



## JON (5 Agosto 2012)

Zodyako ha detto:


> Su questo forum vediamo traditi che piangono, e traditori che si "vantano". I traditori si sentono fighi, viene quasi da domandarsi se tradiscono per soddisfare la loro voglia di sesso oppure il loro ego.
> 
> Cornuto = sfigato
> Traditore = figo
> ...


Dov'è scritto che il tradito è uno sfigato? Il tradito, semmai, dopo la beffa ha l'onere di non sentirsi deprezzato perchè sarebbe complice del danno.

Non voglio sembrare duro, perchè non lo sono. Diciamo che mi schiero sempre dalla parte del tradito. Comprendo benissimo lo stato d'animo di un tradito dopo la scoperta e capisco lo sgomento e il senso di perdita. Ma quello che ritengo un "difetto" del tradito è la predisposizione alla perdita dell'autostima, quando accade, che diventa un problema più grave del tradimento stesso. Il tradito paga gli gli errori altrui perchè ha fondato la sua stabilità anche sull'altrui esistenza, mi pare inevitabile.

Ma l'autostima è un problema,  forse maggiore, anche del traditore. E fai bene a dire "forse" sul fatto che le vie di soddisfacimento personale potrebbero passare anche attraverso altri metodi. Perchè generalmente la soddisfazione tratta dai rapporti interpersonali è qualcosa di molto più potente. E non parlo solo di sessualità, bastano anche il sentirsi desiderati, riconosciuti, apprezzati, appartenenti, meritevoli, amici, ecc..  Ecco, apprezzamento in genere, una forte dipendenza rispondente al bisogno di emergere. Evidentemente non ci si sente abbastanza. Il "difetto" del traditore, in questo ambito, è l'alterazione nella percezione del "sentirsi". Se solo si rendesse conto del fatto che quel riflesso non ha alcun valore intrinseco, probabilmente, più che alla ricerca alternativa di soddisfacimento del proprio ego, passerebbe direttamente ad uno stato di serenità ed equilibrio.

Quindi, più che epiteti, direi:

Traditi=incazzarsi, non abbattersi
Traditori=rilassarsi, non esaltarsi


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Agosto 2012)

Io credo che i traditori che vanno fieri di esserlo sono davvero pochi

Anzi, credo che qui dentro ce ne sia solo uno, ovvero Lothar

E non credo che nessun traditore pensi che la persona che rendono tradito sia uno sfigato


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Agosto 2012)

Forse un tradito -o qualche tradito- ha l'impressione di sentirsi dare dello sfigato quando lo si invita a capire quello che è successo, magari mentre è ancora pieno di rabbia sconvolta.
O quando qualcuno gli dice che avrebbe potuto accorgersene.
Di commenti del genere, anche fatti nel massimo rispetto, se ne sentono.

Ma ci sono momenti in cui anche l'osservazione più sensata e pertinente fa partire la disperazione ancora più forte, e ci si sente non capiti, svalutati.

Ma per il resto, concordo... qua dentro il dolore dei traditi viene rispettato.


----------



## Zodyako (5 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> La mia password la ricordo benissimo veramente! Non l'ho mai dimenticata o cose simili....semplicemente non mi loggo.
> 
> 
> Diavoletta_78 da non confondere con diavoletta e basta!


Anche io sono registrato, anche se con nome diverso. Solo che se mi loggo mi dice che sono in una lista e non posso fare niente se non scrivere all'admin per richiedere l'attivazione. Io per queste cose sono pigrissimo... tanto sempre anonimi siamo. Piuttosto faccio un nuovo account. Come faccio a contattarti in privato Diavoletta_78?

S*B


----------



## Zodyako (5 Agosto 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Forse un tradito -o qualche tradito- ha l'impressione di sentirsi dare dello sfigato quando lo si invita a capire quello che è successo, magari mentre è ancora pieno di rabbia sconvolta.
> O quando qualcuno gli dice che avrebbe potuto accorgersene.
> Di commenti del genere, anche fatti nel massimo rispetto, se ne sentono.
> 
> ...


Come già specificato in altro post mi riferivo ad una cultura molto diffusa, e non al forum. 

Quello che puó dare fastidio secondo me é sentire dei traditori parlare con disinvoltura delle loro azioni fedifraghe, quando si é appena stati vittima di un tradimento, che per il tradito é come essere stato pugnalato alle spalle. Allora sentire i traditori che pugnalano come fosse una cosa normale puó dare fastidio. Ma del resto qui si scontrano due mondi, ed é il bello di questo forum, che comunque nessuno ci obbliga a leggere.

S*B


----------



## Tebe (5 Agosto 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Dov'è scritto che il tradito è uno sfigato? Il tradito, semmai, dopo la beffa ha l'onere di non sentirsi deprezzato perchè sarebbe complice del danno.
> 
> Non voglio sembrare duro, perchè non lo sono. Diciamo che mi schiero sempre dalla parte del tradito. Comprendo benissimo lo stato d'animo di un tradito dopo la scoperta e capisco lo sgomento e il senso di perdita.* Ma quello che ritengo un "difetto" del tradito è la predisposizione alla perdita dell'autostima, quando accade, che diventa un problema più grave del tradimento stesso. Il tradito paga gli gli errori altrui perchè ha fondato la sua stabilità anche sull'altrui esistenza, mi pare inevitabile.*
> 
> ...



sul neretto straquoto.
Sul resto...:fischio:


----------



## Tebe (5 Agosto 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Io credo che i traditori che vanno fieri di esserlo sono davvero pochi
> 
> Anzi, credo che qui dentro ce ne sia solo uno, ovvero Lothar
> 
> E non credo che nessun traditore pensi che la persona che rendono tradito sia uno sfigato


quoto e approvo.


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Agosto 2012)

Zodyako ha detto:


> Come già specificato in altro post mi riferivo ad una cultura molto diffusa, e non al forum.
> 
> Quello che puó dare fastidio secondo me é sentire dei traditori parlare con disinvoltura delle loro azioni fedifraghe, quando si é appena stati vittima di un tradimento, che per il tradito é come essere stato pugnalato alle spalle. Allora sentire i traditori che pugnalano come fosse una cosa normale puó dare fastidio. Ma del resto qui si scontrano due mondi, ed é il bello di questo forum, che comunque nessuno ci obbliga a leggere.
> 
> S*B



Eppure, eppure...

Qualche volta, sentire le cose da un punto di vista così "scioccante" può far bene...
Può -a volte- essere utile vedere anche chi tratta il tradimento come una cazzata, per magari equilibrare il significato di quello che si è vissuto.
NON per accettare che sia una stupidaggine sulla quale passare sopra.
Ma per avere l'opportunità di uscire dal pozzo "non mi ama, non sono nulla per lui, ha VOLUTO farmi del male" e poter poi ragionare un filo più lucidi SE sia un tradimento "superabile" o no.

Certo, tali tipi di ragionamenti devono arrivare al momento giusto. Ma un forum è fatto così.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Agosto 2012)

Zodyako ha detto:


> Anche io sono registrato, anche se con nome diverso. Solo che se mi loggo mi dice che sono in una lista e non posso fare niente se non scrivere all'admin per richiedere l'attivazione. Io per queste cose sono pigrissimo... tanto sempre anonimi siamo. Piuttosto faccio un nuovo account. Come faccio a contattarti in privato Diavoletta_78?
> 
> S*B


Non saprei, di solito un utente registrato può inviarmi MP tranquillamente. Nel tuo caso non ne ho idea, non riesci ad accedere neanche al mio profilo? Ci dovrebbe essere l'indirizzo mail!
Altrimenti basta che al mio nick ci aggiungi @hotmail.it

Ciao!

Diavoletta_78


----------



## diavoletta_78 (5 Agosto 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Eppure, eppure...
> 
> Qualche volta, sentire le cose da un punto di vista così "scioccante" può far bene...
> Può -a volte- essere utile vedere anche chi tratta il tradimento come una cazzata, per magari equilibrare il significato di quello che si è vissuto.
> ...


Nausica, questo vale per i traditi, io leggendo questo forum invece ho capito che sono esattamente questi pensieri e quindi in quel pozzo ci rimarrò per sempre, perchè non riesco a superare il fatto. A me questa cosa crea solo ancora più dolore, perchè non significavo niente, quindi vedendo la mia sofferenza poteva e doveva comportarsi diversamente. Invece per assurdo, proprio perchè non significhi niente, neanche gli interessava niente del mio stato!


----------



## aristocat (5 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma se non so mai un cacchio di niente! scopro che tutti spettegolano alla grande e a me nessuno mi dice mai una mazza:rotfl:


 OT: So che basterebbe poco per farsi i cavoli propri ma anch'io sono ormai rassegnata al fatto che ci sarà sempre qualche forumista che si chiederà chi sono io, da dove vengo, con chi vado a letto :mrgreen:, ecc ecc.
E' spiacevole comunque proprio per questo sono molto contenta di non spiattellare nel Forum dettagli della mia vita privata.

ari


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Agosto 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Nausica, questo vale per i traditi, io leggendo questo forum invece ho capito che sono esattamente questi pensieri e quindi in quel pozzo ci rimarrò per sempre, perchè non riesco a superare il fatto. A me questa cosa crea solo ancora più dolore, perchè non significavo niente, quindi vedendo la mia sofferenza poteva e doveva comportarsi diversamente. Invece per assurdo, proprio perchè non significhi niente, neanche gli interessava niente del mio stato!


Perché è uno stronzo!

Fattene una ragione: gli stronzi esistono e tu ne hai incontrato uno!

Ma al mondo ci sono anche tante persone per bene, magari non perfetti, semplicemente umani...

Non smettere di vivere per colpa di quello stronzo. Continua a vivere. Non sono tutti come lui


----------



## diavoletta_78 (5 Agosto 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Perché è uno stronzo!
> 
> Fattene una ragione: gli stronzi esistono e tu ne hai incontrato uno!
> 
> ...


Speriamo Quintina, il quadro che mi sono fatta qui, non mi rassicura affatto!:scared:


----------



## Simy (5 Agosto 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Speriamo Quintina, il quadro che mi sono fatta qui, non mi rassicura affatto!:scared:


Ma dai! 
è ora che te la lasci alle spalle sta storia! 


dai su col morale!:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Agosto 2012)

Zodyako ha detto:


> Su questo forum vediamo traditi che piangono, e traditori che si "vantano". I traditori si sentono fighi, viene quasi da domandarsi se tradiscono per soddisfare la loro voglia di sesso oppure il loro ego.
> 
> Cornuto = sfigato
> Traditore = figo
> ...



perdonami, questa frase denota che non hai capito un cazzo

saluti


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Agosto 2012)

Zodyako ha detto:


> Dal culto del fallimento. Vogliono fallire ma temono le conseguenze, cosí vivono nella borderline. Ma sono già *falliti*. Per questo devono reintegrare il loro ego.
> 
> Il tradimento puó essere perdonato, come errore umano. Ma non é giustificabile. Come si puó rischiare tanto per cosí poco? Solo se c'é una patologia. Allora che i traditori si curino, e se ne vadano anche un pó a fare in culo.
> 
> S*B


mi dici dove e quando ci incontriamo (decidi tu) così fallita me lo dici in faccia

poi ti becchi le conseguenze, però


----------



## Zodyako (5 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mi dici dove e quando ci incontriamo (decidi tu) così fallita me lo dici in faccia
> 
> poi ti becchi le conseguenze, però


..un bel treno di cuscinate spero... 

S*B


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Agosto 2012)

Zodyako ha detto:


> ..un bel treno di cuscinate spero...
> 
> S*B



certo 

non posso essere violenta con te

però:  a qualcuno, qualche volta, parte questa pippa del dover far quadrare il cerchio a tutti i costi
se ti fa stare meglio pensare che per un traditore l'amante è una scopata e il compagno ufficiale non vale niente
che è impossibile che un traditore possa provare sentimenti sani, e che tutto ciò è una patologia......

...che dirti? fai pure

il tradimento è una circostanza, un comportamento, un evento tra mille altri nella vita di una persona
singolo, a spot o reiterato, non indica necessariamente una propensione alla disonestà globale verso ciò che è altro
o una volontà di ferire, smembrare, uccidere.....

però chi sono io per stabilirlo? posso anche sbagliare

per questo non lo porto e non lo consiglio come comportamento: e non vado certo a vantarmene in giro
e non mi sento più figa qui o nella realtà per QUESTO motivo, capisci?

se mi sento più figa,in generale, è perchè SONO più figa.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> certo
> 
> non posso essere violenta con te
> 
> ...


Quoto il nero:up:
Quotissimo il rosso


----------



## Kid (6 Agosto 2012)

Zodyako ha detto:


> Su questo forum vediamo traditi che piangono, e traditori che si "vantano". I traditori si sentono fighi, viene quasi da domandarsi se tradiscono per soddisfare la loro voglia di sesso oppure il loro ego.
> 
> Cornuto = sfigato
> Traditore = figo
> ...


Ho trovato un discepolo!!!! :rotfl:  Dì la verità, mi hai rubato la metafora dei drogati, vero?


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> certo
> 
> non posso essere violenta con te
> 
> ...



Beh devo dire che non vedo molto rispetto su chi tradisce abitualmente il proprio partner, ancora peggio se trova in questo ultimo un' alternativa sentimentale, sbagliare è umano, vivere anni e anni lo stesso erorre mi sembra molto disonesto nei confronti del compagno, da single non frequento persone impegnate dato che ce ne sono tante libere, se avessi una compagna sicuramente,
l 'avrò scelta, per la fiducia che può darmi e  che posso dargli, più che per l 'aspetto fisico, se questa viene a mancare non ha senso stare insieme.
Che senso ha fare una coppia, se non si condividono dei progetti insieme.
L'errore di molte coppie penso sia questo, si uniscono,
pur avendo i gusti completamente diversi, magari solo per una forte attrazzione fisica o appassionati dallo status symbol, per poi ritrovarsi perfetti estranei.
Ci vorrebbe una legge sui  matrimoni con obbligo di convivenza di almeno 2 anni, per sperimentare la quotidianità, credo che ci sarebbero  meno matrimon con meno divorzi e separazioni.


Maurizio


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Beh devo dire che non vedo molto rispetto su chi tradisce abitualmente il proprio partner, ancora peggio se trova in questo ultimo un' *alternativa sentimentale*, sbagliare è umano, vivere anni e anni lo stesso erorre mi sembra molto disonesto nei confronti del compagno, da single non frequento persone impegnate dato che ce ne sono tante libere, se avessi una compagna sicuramente,
> l 'avrò scelta, per la fiducia che può darmi e  che posso dargli, più che per l 'aspetto fisico, se questa viene a mancare non ha senso stare insieme.
> Che senso ha fare una coppia, se non si condividono dei *progetti insieme.*
> L'errore di molte coppie penso sia questo, si uniscono,
> ...


Parto dall'ultima tua osservazione, che può sembrare molto giusta

In realtà, per sperimentare una quotidianità nel modo che prospetti tu e per trarne i benefici voluti ( cioè una scelta più obiettiva ) bisognerebbe applicare ai due anni una postilla del tipo senza avere figli, in modo da potersi concentrare solo ed effettivamente sulla convivenza senza interferenze,e ti rendi subito conto dell'assurdità della cosa.
Perchè vedi, esistono persone come me, tenaci, che non si lasciano spaventare dalla quotidianità, e per le quali garantisco che quest'ultima è l'ultimo dei motivi alla base dei tradimenti.

secondariamente: io continuo a condividere progetti con il mio partner, ci mancherebbe
terzo: il mio eventuale amante non è un'alternativa sentimentale, ci mancherebbe: è un sentimento, puro, semplice e diretto
infine: io dico sempre che non credo di essere un'eccezione, per cui vedi che  i motivi addotti da Zodiaco sono facilmente confutabili


----------



## elena: (6 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Beh devo dire che non vedo molto rispetto su chi tradisce abitualmente il proprio partner, ancora peggio se trova in questo ultimo un' alternativa sentimentale, sbagliare è umano, vivere anni e anni lo stesso erorre mi sembra molto disonesto nei confronti del compagno, da single non frequento persone impegnate dato che ce ne sono tante libere, se avessi una compagna sicuramente,
> l 'avrò scelta, per la fiducia che può darmi e  che posso dargli, più che per l 'aspetto fisico, se questa viene a mancare non ha senso stare insieme.
> Che senso ha fare una coppia, se non si condividono dei progetti insieme.
> *L'errore di molte coppie penso sia questo, si uniscono,
> ...


concordo totalmente sul neretto

secondo me il tradimento è una via di fuga da qualcosa che è diventato ormai intollerabile e da cui non si può scappare in altri modi
insomma puro istinto di sopravvivenza


----------



## elena_ (6 Agosto 2012)

elena: ha detto:


> concordo totalmente sul neretto
> 
> secondo me il tradimento è una via di fuga da qualcosa che è diventato ormai intollerabile e da cui non si può scappare in altri modi
> insomma puro istinto di sopravvivenza


ho detto "via di fuga"
non "via di figa"


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Agosto 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> ho detto "via di fuga"
> non "via di figa"


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> L'errore di molte coppie penso sia questo,* si uniscono*
> pur avendo i gusti completamente diversi, *magari solo per una forte attrazzione fisica o appassionati dallo status *symbol, per poi ritrovarsi perfetti estranei.
> 
> Maurizio





elena: ha detto:


> concordo totalmente sul neretto
> 
> secondo me il tradimento *è una via di fuga da qualcosa che è diventato ormai intollerabile* e da cui non si può scappare in altri modi
> insomma puro istinto di sopravvivenza


io invece non capisco come persone che non hanno l'esperienza del matrimonio (quali siete voi, mi sembra di ricordare) possano affrontare certi discorsi


----------



## elena_ (6 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io invece non capisco come persone che non hanno l'esperienza del matrimonio (quali siete voi, mi sembra di ricordare) possano affrontare certi discorsi


non ho esperienza di matrimonio
e non ho intenzione di averla

in passato ho convissuto e in futuro conviverò

in compenso l'esperienza del mio compagno si sta rivelando sufficiente per tutti e due

comunque qui ognuno parla secondo la propria esperienza
anche tu hai una visione del mondo e del tradimento che collima con il tuo vissuto
che presumo molto differente dal mio
ma il bello del confronto sta proprio in questo

o no?


----------



## elena_ (6 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


per evitare che arrivi subito qualcuno a puntualizzarlo ...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Agosto 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> non ho esperienza di matrimonio
> e non ho intenzione di averla
> 
> in passato ho convissuto e in futuro conviverò
> ...



sono basita
davvero


----------



## lothar57 (6 Agosto 2012)

Zodyako ha detto:


> Su questo forum vediamo traditi che piangono, e traditori che si "vantano". I traditori si sentono fighi, viene quasi da domandarsi se tradiscono per soddisfare la loro voglia di sesso oppure il loro ego.
> 
> Cornuto = sfigato
> Traditore = figo
> ...


intanto mi tocco...perche'il tuo avatar qua'porta una sfiga enorme...e poi forse lo sfigato sei proprio tu,oltre ad essere un gran cornuto,perche'tua moglie, o la tua donna ora e'al Maxim a farsi montare.
ciao oca morta..........


----------



## lothar57 (6 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sono basita
> davvero



calma dolce Chiaretta..sono mai goduti...noi siamo un'altra categoria..lo sai no??


----------



## Minerva (6 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> calma dolce Chiaretta..sono mai goduti...noi siamo un'altra categoria..lo sai no??


ma cosa caspita dici?
comunque, elena....cosa c'entra l'esperienza matrimoniale del tuo amante ...?


----------



## elena_ (6 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sono basita
> davvero


non ti basire
ma credimi
so ciò che dico
ma non posso e non voglio scriverne più di quanto ne ho già scritto altrove

anch'io credo in ciò che tu scrivi
eppure non ricordo di avere mai letto nei dettagli la tua storia
e ti confesso pure che anch'io a volte resto basita dalle tue parole


----------



## elena_ (6 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> calma dolce Chiaretta..sono mai goduti...noi siamo un'altra categoria..lo sai no??


no no 
tu sei decisamente una categoria a se stante

Chiara è Chiara


----------



## Minerva (6 Agosto 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> non ti basire
> ma credimi
> so ciò che dico
> ma non posso e non voglio scriverne più di quanto ne ho già scritto altrove
> ...


beh, onestamente anch'io, però il fatto che sia lei a scriverle mi vizia il giudizio...del resto è uguale per tebe.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma non trovi che la lente d'ingrandimento potrebbe risultare offensiva?:mrgreen:


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## elena_ (6 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma cosa caspita dici?
> comunque, elena....cosa c'entra l'esperienza matrimoniale del tuo amante ...?


è il mio compagno e la sua esperienza matrimoniale si è conclusa già da un po', ma considerandola a posteriori mi sono fatta un'idea che collima con ciò che aveva espresso Maurizio e che io avevo citato in grassetto

tutto qui


----------



## lothar57 (6 Agosto 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> no no
> tu sei decisamente una categoria a se stante
> 
> Chiara è Chiara



Ciao Elena,buon caliente pom....no la categoria e la stessa..sempre noi trad vs voi fedeli..cosa cambia scusa??

d


----------



## Minerva (6 Agosto 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> *è il mio compagno e la sua esperienza matrimoniale si è conclusa già da un po'*, ma considerandola a posteriori mi sono fatta un'idea che collima con ciò che aveva espresso Maurizio e che io avevo citato in grassetto
> 
> tutto qui


ti chiedo scusa


----------



## elena_ (6 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Elena,buon caliente pom....no la categoria e la stessa..sempre noi trad vs voi fedeli..cosa cambia scusa??
> 
> d


efficace semplificazione lothariana 

caliente pom anche a te


----------



## elena_ (6 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti chiedo scusa


non potevi saperlo 
non ho scritto più


----------



## Minerva (6 Agosto 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> non potevi saperlo
> non ho scritto più


sei felice?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Agosto 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> *è il mio compagno e la sua esperienza matrimoniale si è conclusa già da un po'*, ma considerandola a posteriori mi sono fatta un'idea che collima con ciò che aveva espresso Maurizio e che io avevo citato in grassetto
> 
> tutto qui


capisco

mi ero stupita del fatto che tu potessi evincere un giudizio globale sui matrimoni e sui tradimenti basandoti sull'esperienza del tuo compagno


----------



## Simy (6 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Elena,buon caliente pom....no la categoria e la stessa..sempre *noi trad vs voi fedeli*..cosa cambia scusa??
> 
> d



sembra una guerra


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io invece non capisco come persone che non hanno l'esperienza del matrimonio (quali siete voi, mi sembra di ricordare) possano affrontare certi discorsi


Non penso che bisogna essere matti per essere psichiatri. 

1)Come fai a parlare di sentimento puro, mentre si convive con un 'altra persona?
2)Come si fa a tradire il partner pur affermando di amarlo?
3)Come si fa a definere un tradimento onesto?
4)Soprattutto come si fa, a sentirsi rispettosi verso i compagni dopo i punti 1, 2, 3.



Maurizio


----------



## @lex (6 Agosto 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Io credo che i traditori che vanno fieri di esserlo sono davvero pochi
> 
> Anzi, credo che qui dentro ce ne sia solo uno, ovvero Lothar
> 
> E non credo che nessun traditore pensi che la persona che rendono tradito sia uno sfigato


2 il conte
3 tebe


----------



## @lex (6 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> quoto e approvo.


beh, fiera magari no...disinvolta avoja....


----------



## zen (6 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> il tradimento è una circostanza, un comportamento, un evento tra mille altri nella vita di una persona
> singolo, a spot o reiterato, non indica necessariamente una propensione alla disonestà globale verso ciò che è altro



esiste una disonestà parziale?


----------



## Tebe (6 Agosto 2012)

elena: ha detto:


> concordo totalmente sul neretto
> 
> secondo me il tradimento è una via di fuga da qualcosa che è diventato ormai intollerabile e da cui non si può scappare in altri modi
> insomma puro istinto di sopravvivenza



Ma noooooooooooooo! No dai!
Io non lo vivo mica così e credo siano pochi che la vivano con questa drammaticità.

Un film del terrore sembra

Edit

Ok ho letto il proseguo. fai finta di non avere letto questo commento


----------



## Tebe (6 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> 2 il conte
> 3 tebe


io non ne vado fiera nemmeno mi vergogno.


----------



## Tebe (6 Agosto 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> beh, fiera magari no...disinvolta avoja....



a ecco.
Disinvolta lo sono anche nella vita con le cose che non sento sbagliate fino in fondo


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Agosto 2012)

*x chiara*

" il tradimento è una circostanza, un comportamento, un evento tra mille altri nella vita "

Quali sono gli eventi paragonabili ad un tradimento? non ne chiedo 999 ma almeno qualcuno fammi capire, lo hai quasi paragonato a bersi un caffè.

Maurizio


----------



## Hellseven (6 Agosto 2012)

*Sul piano*



zen ha detto:


> esiste una disonestà parziale?


delle categorie concettuali, direi di no.
Ma modificando le prospettive alla luce dei bisogni individuali, esiste una disonestà non lesiva dell'altrui dignità. Una disonestà che è il minore dei mali. Certo, sarebbe meglio che non ci fosse, ma - è in questo sono convinto sostenitore delle tesi di Chiara - le cose cambiano e occorre trovare dei nuovi equlibri.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ci vorrebbe una legge sui  matrimoni con obbligo di convivenza di almeno 2 anni, per sperimentare la quotidianità, credo che ci sarebbero  meno matrimon con meno divorzi e separazioni.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Sai che è una cosa che ho discusso ampiamente con i frati facendo un paragone con loro?
Mettiamo che tu vuoi fare il frate francescano.
Bon prima fai la previa prova ossia vivi in un convento senza vestire l'abito.
Poi vesti l'abito e fai il noviziato.
Dopo il noviziato emetti la professione temporanea.
Ossia emetti i voti ma essi durano un anno, poi li rinnovi o te ne vai.
Fai alla fine la professione solenne in cui ti impegni per la vita.

Ma puoi sempre chiedere alla chiesa la riduzione allo stato laicale.

SI...
Farei quella legge...
Ma come fare se nascono figli?
Le persone si legano solo da sentimenti? 
Da aromi come ci dice neruda nella sua poesia degli amanti felici?
O ci sono montagne poi di questioni materiali che legano due persone?


----------



## zen (6 Agosto 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> delle categorie concettuali, direi di no.
> Ma modificando le prospettive alla luce dei bisogni individuali, esiste una disonestà non lesiva dell'altrui dignità. Una disonestà che è il minore dei mali. Certo, sarebbe meglio che non ci fosse, ma - è in questo sono convinto sostenitore delle tesi di Chiara - le cose cambiano e occorre trovare dei nuovi equlibri.



ricorrere alla menzogna, al sotterfugio, non lede la dignità della persona ingannata, ma la propria.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Parto dall'ultima tua osservazione, che può sembrare molto giusta
> 
> In realtà, per sperimentare una quotidianità nel modo che prospetti tu e per trarne i benefici voluti ( cioè una scelta più obiettiva ) bisognerebbe applicare ai due anni una postilla del tipo senza avere figli, in modo da potersi concentrare solo ed effettivamente sulla convivenza senza interferenze,e ti rendi subito conto dell'assurdità della cosa.
> Perchè vedi, esistono persone come me, tenaci, che non si lasciano spaventare dalla quotidianità, e per le quali garantisco che quest'ultima è l'ultimo dei motivi alla base dei tradimenti.
> ...


Però bisogna vedere se tuo marito è disposto a vederla a sto modo no?
Magari tuo marito scoprendoti la vedrebbe alla Zodiaco e ti fa fare i salti di tutti i segni no?
Impariamo un attimo a metterci nei panni dei traditi eh?

Se non ci trovassimo nulla di male...
Non faremo dei circhi per tenere nascosto a nostro marito o nostra moglie...
La natura del rapporto con questa terza persona eh?

Il guaio è...
Che quando questo eventuale amante diventa troppo importante e invasivo...
Ci impedisce di vivere bene il nostro matrimonio...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> " il tradimento è una circostanza, un comportamento, un evento tra mille altri nella vita "
> 
> Quali sono gli eventi paragonabili ad un tradimento? non ne chiedo 999 ma almeno qualcuno fammi capire, lo hai quasi paragonato a bersi un caffè.
> 
> Maurizio


nel senso che in una vita che dura in media, facciamo......80 anni?  ci sta anche questa esperienza


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però bisogna vedere se tuo marito è disposto a vederla a sto modo no?
> Magari tuo marito scoprendoti la vedrebbe alla Zodiaco e ti fa fare i salti di tutti i segni no?
> Impariamo un attimo a metterci nei panni dei traditi eh?
> 
> ...



tu dici?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> tu dici?


Da quel che leggo qui...
Per molti finisce così...


----------



## exStermy (6 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> nel senso che in una vita che dura in media, facciamo......80 anni?  ci sta anche questa esperienza


sarebbe mejo come esperienza a qualcuno, qualche annetto de galera ..

ahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però bisogna vedere se tuo marito è disposto a vederla a sto modo no?
> Magari tuo marito scoprendoti la vedrebbe alla Zodiaco e ti fa fare i salti di tutti i segni no?
> Impariamo un attimo a metterci nei panni dei traditi eh?
> 
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> contepinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Però bisogna vedere se tuo marito è disposto a vederla a sto modo no?
> ...


----------



## Minerva (6 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> a ecco.
> Disinvolta lo sono anche nella vita* con le cose che non sento sbagliate *fino in fondo


ingannare non è sbagliato?


----------



## Hellseven (6 Agosto 2012)

*Anche nella lesione della propria dignità*



zen ha detto:


> ricorrere alla menzogna, al sotterfugio, non lede la dignità della persona ingannata, ma la propria.


c'è sempre una scala di disvalore: lo si può fare per diletto ma lo si può fare per soffrire meno. nel primo caso la finalità è forse un'aggravante. Nel secondo caso si potrebbe parlare di male necessario. O male minore.


----------



## Tebe (6 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ingannare non è sbagliato?


Min...abbiamo affrontato questo disocrso miliardi di volte.

Il punto è che io non mi sento di ingannare nessuno, perchè sono così, l'ho sempre dichiarato e tradire fa parte del mio mondo personale e NON condivisibile con nessuno, libertà che do uguale al partner che sta con me.
Punto.
Se tu, mio partner, sapendo questo decide che non vuoi stare con me non ci sta. nel momento che accetti sai le regole e i rischi.
Detto questo si sta parlando di un tradimento, il mio, dopo sette anni e ampiamente comunicato a priori.


Mi spiace ma non lo vedo come ingannare.
Ingannare sarebbe 
Io non ti tradirò mai perchè sono fedele.


----------



## Minerva (6 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Min...abbiamo affrontato questo disocrso miliardi di volte.
> 
> Il punto è che io non mi sento di ingannare nessuno, perchè sono così, l'ho sempre dichiarato e tradire fa parte del mio mondo personale e NON condivisibile con nessuno, libertà che do uguale al partner che sta con me.
> Punto.
> ...


al momento in cui si devono tirare fuori delle bugie c'è un inganno.


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> nel senso che in una vita che dura in media, facciamo......80 anni?  ci sta anche questa esperienza


Ok ci può stare come no , è il paragone con altri eventi,che non mi quadra, anche perchè il tradimento  ha delle conseguenze, dati alla mano il 90% delle separazioni avviene per adulterio da parte di un coniuge, semplificarlo come fai tu, mi sembra molto riduttivo.

Maurizio


----------



## contepinceton (6 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ok ci può stare come no , è il paragone con altri eventi,che non mi quadra, anche perchè il tradimento  ha delle conseguenze, dati alla mano il 90% delle separazioni avviene per adulterio da parte di un coniuge, semplificarlo come fai tu, mi sembra molto riduttivo.
> 
> Maurizio


Uhm però...
Uhm...
Guarda qui dentro...
Quanti forumisti sono in separazione tra i traditi?
Maurizio non cadiamo nei luoghi comuni...
L'adulterio alla fine per molti è solo il pretesto, la goccia che fa traboccare il vaso...

Poi un conto e lo dico sempre è adulterio occasionale...
Come dire nel letto di morte le chiedo...ciò ti marieta sito sempre sta onestà?
E lei me risponde ben dai a so sbrissià con il postin e il lattaio...ma a quello dela corente ghe go dito sempre de no...
Va bon a te si na troia ma a te perdono varda...

Un conto è che tu stai con una persona e non sai che per anni e anni lei contemporaneamente e in segreto sta con un'altra no?

NON oso immaginare come sta una persona quando scopre che dietro che so...improrogabili viaggi di lavoro ci stavano vacanzine con l'amante eh? Non oso...

Cioè in quel caso sono il primo a dirti separiamoci così sei libera di stare con chi vuoi stare no?


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Uhm però...
> Uhm...
> Guarda qui dentro...
> Quanti forumisti sono in separazione tra i traditi?
> ...


Quali luoghi comuni?  queste sono statistiche vere! paragonare un tradimento ad uno dei tanti eventi che capita nella vita mi sembra riduttivo non credi?
leggo qui dentro,i persone che lo vivono con molta sofferenza, non mi pare che lo considerino un evento tanto naturale.

Maurizio


----------



## lothar57 (6 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Min...abbiamo affrontato questo disocrso miliardi di volte.
> 
> Il punto è che io non mi sento di ingannare nessuno, perchè sono così, l'ho sempre dichiarato e tradire fa parte del mio mondo personale e NON condivisibile con nessuno, libertà che do uguale al partner che sta con me.
> Punto.
> ...



Daiii Tebeeeee non raccontiamocela...l'inganno c'e'eccome se c'e'....mia moglie e Mattia possono subdorare qualcosa,forse che qualcosa mord e fuggi  si possa avere fatto.Mai che da tempo esistano due persone,in particolare questo vale piu'per te...che ci chiamino tesoro,che ci telefonino,che ci mandino email...

Come lo chiami questo tesoruccio??


----------



## zen (6 Agosto 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> c'è sempre una scala di disvalore: lo si può fare per diletto ma lo si può fare per soffrire meno. nel primo caso la finalità è forse un'aggravante. Nel secondo caso si potrebbe parlare di male necessario. O male minore.



e chi o cosa renderebbe necessario questo male?


----------



## Hellseven (6 Agosto 2012)

*Gli eventi,*



zen ha detto:


> e chi o cosa renderebbe necessario questo male?


il caso, le cose della vita. Ho imparato a non osservare più la vita in un'ottica intollerante  e giacobina che anzi, francamente, mi appare assai peggiore dei mali cui pretenderebbe di porre fine.


----------



## zen (6 Agosto 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> il caso, le cose della vita. Ho imparato a non osservare più la vita in un'ottica intollerante  e giacobina che anzi, francamente, mi appare assai peggiore dei mali cui pretenderebbe di porre fine.



la rigidità dell'ottica potrebbe essere anche nel non vedere alternative e dover ricorrere al "male necessario" della menzogna.


----------



## Hellseven (6 Agosto 2012)

*si*



zen ha detto:


> la rigidità dell'ottica potrebbe essere anche nel non vedere alternative e dover ricorrere al "male necessario" della menzogna.


senz'altro. Puo' essere tutto.Ma lungi da me un giudizio morale. Chi sono io per giudicare te o viceversa?


----------



## Minerva (6 Agosto 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> senz'altro. Puo' essere tutto.Ma lungi da me un giudizio morale. *Chi sono io per giudicare te o viceversa?*


ma sei lo stesso che è passato dal mio blog?


----------



## zen (6 Agosto 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> senz'altro. Puo' essere tutto.Ma lungi da me un giudizio morale. Chi sono io per giudicare te o viceversa?



ci siamo giudicati? 

grazie per lo scambio di vedute.
a presto.


----------



## Hellseven (6 Agosto 2012)

*Si*



Minerva ha detto:


> ma sei lo stesso che è passato dal mio blog?


Ma quella era una provocazione in conseguenza del tuo giudicare una cagata il mio cambio di nome: il fatto che io non mi arroghi il diritto di giudicare gli altri non implica autmaticamente anche che io porga l'altra guancia


----------



## Minerva (6 Agosto 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> *Ma quella era una provocazione *in conseguenza del tuo giudicare una cagata il mio cambio di nome: il fatto che io non mi arroghi il diritto di giudicare gli altri non implica autmaticamente anche che io porga l'altra guancia


ah, ecco


----------



## Hellseven (6 Agosto 2012)

*Oh no*



zen ha detto:


> ci siamo giudicati?
> 
> grazie per lo scambio di vedute.
> a presto.


Ad essere sincero tu solo hai giudicato, la categoria dei traditori tout court. Che non meritano un plauso e sostegno nel perseverare ma neppure sempre la dannazione eterna .... 
E' stato un piacere, A presto


----------



## zen (6 Agosto 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Ad essere sincero tu solo hai giudicato, la categoria dei traditori tout court. Che non meritano un plauso e sostegno nel perseverare ma neppure sempre la dannazione eterna ....
> E' stato un piacere, A presto



ti ho ringraziato per lo scambio di vedute (proprio perchè di vedute, opinioni, pensieri ritengo si tratti) e tu hai visto giudizio.

se avessimo parlato di evasione fiscale o di pinocchio, avrei espresso pari idee.

ma la percezione è soggettiva, c'è poco da fare.

pace e bene.


----------



## Hellseven (6 Agosto 2012)

*Si, tutto è soggettivo*

peraltro non credi che le vedute, le opinioni ed i pensieri nel momento in cui sono formulati e poi condivisi contengano di per se stessi dei giudizi?



zen ha detto:


> ti ho ringraziato per lo scambio di vedute (proprio perchè di vedute, opinioni, pensieri ritengo si tratti) e tu hai visto giudizio.
> 
> se avessimo parlato di evasione fiscale o di pinocchio, avrei espresso pari idee.
> 
> ...


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> al momento in cui si devono tirare fuori delle bugie c'è un inganno.


Minerva dichiara  scacco matto. 

Maurizio


----------



## contepinceton (6 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quali luoghi comuni?  queste sono statistiche vere! paragonare un tradimento ad uno dei tanti eventi che capita nella vita mi sembra riduttivo non credi?
> leggo qui dentro,i persone che lo vivono con molta sofferenza, non mi pare che lo considerino un evento tanto naturale.
> 
> Maurizio


Ma sai quante coppie oggigiorno hanno sdoganato la classica scappatella?
Sai tu che le coppie di un certo tipo proprio per sottrarsi al giudizio dei moralisti si fanno i loro affari in privato, se la godono e non vanno tanto a parlare in giro?

SI io ho sempre pensato dal giorno che mi sono sposato che il tradimento può o non può capitare.

Per un motivo banalissimo...
Mia moglie è una bellissima donna.
Come piace a me può piacere a tantissimi altri uomini.

E lei mi ha detto
Caro amico...
Se io voglio menarmi a letto uno ci metto un nanosecondo...
Se non lo faccio...non è certo per rispetto a te...
Ma...
Semplicemente
Perchè non mi interessa
E non ne ho bisogno...

Queste persone soffrono moltissimo perchè MAI avrebbero immaginato che potesse accadere a loro una cosa del genere...

E rischi di vivere con questa paura dentro dove tutte le persone del tuo sesso diventano dei potenziali amanti di tua moglie...

Ho preferito mettermi in gioco...

Lei poi mi ha confidato un' altra cosa.
Dato che se un uomo arriva a piacermi poi non so dire di no.
Quindi non voglio mettermi in certi casini che poi mi ritrovo tutta innamorata.
Ne ho abbastanza di uno di uomo.

Lei dice che leggendo qui dentro le sembra tante volte di vedere non donne mature ma delle adolescenti innamorate.

E data la sua adolescenza molto turbolenta certe cose le fanno ridere...

Cioè poi lei è in una posizione ora...che ha altro a cui pensare che non le corna o non corna...

Ha squalificato sul nascere le altre...

Lei dice per me non esistono sono solo cassi tuoi...
Ma ben vengano se ti fanno stare bene...

Lei per esempio dice...
Che fortuna che hai quella tua amica con cui passi ore al telefono a farti lunghe chiaccherate così ti scarichi ti sfoghi ed eviti a me l'increscioso compito di ascoltarti su cose che non capisco e non conosco perchè non sono un musicista.

Che non ci sia dialogo di coppia tra me e mia moglie è un dato di fatto...perchè quante volte io le dico A e lei mi risponde con B.

Ma ci siamo detti che ci va benissimo così e sfruttiamo la nostra situazione, come sempre, a nostro esclusivo vantaggio.

Guardandoci negli occhi e ricordandoci come siamo partiti.
Ovvio che nessuno dei due saprebbe immaginare una vita senza l'altro.
Perchè dopo tanti anni che si è assieme lei è come diventata il mio braccio, e io il suo.

Lei ha la parte di mente che a me manca.
E quando mi vede in difficoltà è lapidaria e mi dice sempre cosa fare.
E sa che io tengo in enorme considerazione quello che mi dice.

Per un estroverso come me, ed egocentrico, c'è un ottimo affare a stare con una persona molto introversa, che nel silenzio vede tutto e capisce tutto.

Non ha MAI sbagliato un colpo fin'ora.

QUi dentro ha una simpatia particolare per un certo utente: Lothar.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Agosto 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Su questo sono d'accordo.
> 
> L'inganno svanisce quando c'è la coppia veramente aperta. Che non significa certo dire TUTTO:
> - che fai oggi cara?
> ...


:up::up::up::up::up:
Ti ripeto la grande frase di mia moglie.
Ci sono cose solo tue, cose solo mie e cose solo nostre.
Non ho mai permesso a nessuno di entrare nel mio io.
E tu sei l'ultima persona a cui lo permetterei.

Poi fa...
Scrivi qualcosa delle "cose solo nostre" nel forum 
e io mi sentirò tradita.

Ma sai una cosa...
Nella mia beata ingenuità finchè non sono capitato qui...
Pensavo che tutti i matrimoni fossero come il mio...
Cioè "vizi privati" "pubbliche virtù".

E mi ricordo come fui massacrato al mio esordio come Lordpinceton
Dicendo ma dai ragazzi non soffrite sono solo botte di allegria.

Tu Toy hai delle scelte da compiere.
Se stai insieme ad un donnaiolo...sai che non puoi certo trascinarlo su un altare e farti giurare fedeltà perchè guardandolo negli occhi ti metterai a ridere...

Però se tu dici...
A me sta bene che lui sia anche così...che me ne frega di cosa pensano gli altri?

Ho visto mia moglie incazzarsi per le altre, solo quando queste mi hanno fatto del male.
E non accetterebbe MAI in casa un marito musone e scontroso perchè è con il cuore a pezzi con un'altra.
Questo non me lo perdonerebbe e mi manderebbe a fare in culo in men che non si fica.

Prova a pensare che tu trovi lui in un mare di lacrime...
Lo compatisci, gli chiedi cos'ha e lui ti confessa che è stato colpito dalla seguente sventura...una sua amichetta lo ha maltrattato...

Se non gli togli gli occhi...poco ci manca vero?

So comunque che la coppia aperta è totalmente inconcepibile per chi è abituato a vivere nella coppia chiusa.

Ma io mi chiedo come farebbe un' unica donna da sola a sopportare un essere come me.
Flipperebbe in due settimane.


----------



## elena_ (6 Agosto 2012)

@ Minerva

Ti rispondo alla maniera di Tebe.

Sì. Lo. Sono. Decisamente. 
Ma lo sono soprattutto perché lo è lui.


----------



## Zod (6 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> intanto mi tocco...perche'il tuo avatar qua'porta una sfiga enorme...e poi forse lo sfigato sei proprio tu,oltre ad essere un gran cornuto,perche'tua moglie, o la tua donna ora e'al Maxim a farsi montare.
> ciao oca morta..........


Non conosco la tua storia, mi pare di capire che sei un traditore. Allora, andando per casistiche standard, supponiamo che tu venga scoperto : vieni sbattuto fuori casa, separazione con addebito, i figli che ti disprezzano per aver farto male alla loro mamma, ...etc etc (toccati pure). Risultato : fallito. 
Ma se la realtà é basata sui fatti reali, tu sei già fallito, anche se ancora non sei stato scoperto. Sei come il gatto nella scatola che non possiamo sapere se é morto finché non la apriamo. Vivi in un tuo universo irreale, fondato sul fatto che la realtà sia ignorata. Ma il tuo universo reale lo sai bene qual'é, solo che lo sai soltanto tu. Per ora almeno (toccari pure).

S*B


----------



## elena_ (6 Agosto 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Non conosco la tua storia, mi pare di capire che sei un traditore. Allora, andando per casistiche standard, supponiamo che tu venga scoperto : vieni sbattuto fuori casa, separazione con addebito, i figli che ti disprezzano per aver farto male alla loro mamma, ...etc etc (toccati pure). Risultato : fallito.
> Ma se la realtà é basata sui fatti reali, tu sei già fallito, anche se ancora non sei stato scoperto. Sei come il gatto nella scatola che non possiamo sapere se é morto finché non la apriamo. Vivi in un tuo universo irreale, fondato sul fatto che la realtà sia ignorata. Ma il tuo universo reale lo sai bene qual'é, solo che lo sai soltanto tu. Per ora almeno (toccari pure).
> 
> S*B


tu non lo conosci ancora
Lothar è sempre così
ma vedrai che ora viene il conte e ti spiega tutto


----------



## contepinceton (6 Agosto 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Caro conte,
> quando iniziai a frequentare François gli avevo proposto la coppia aperta ma lui non ha voluto  è il classico seriale bugiardo e maschilista. Perchè maschilista? Perchè si sceglie una per starci insieme e farci la storia seria e con le altre solo sesso.
> 
> La vita è strana ma non credo farò mai sul serio con François... Come dici tu, giustamente, dovrei accettarlo per come è. Ma io lo potrei fare se lui fosse meno geloso e allo stesso tempo più sincero.
> ...


Beh quelle gelosia è tipica di chi ha la coscienza sporca no?
La maschera?
Uhm....
Uhm....
Uhm...
Ricordati comunque che non siamo mai nella testa di un'altra persona...
E coppia o non coppia...
Difronte a certe cose: siamo soli...
Per esempio per quanto io faccia non saprò mai come si è sentita mia moglie con il cancro finchè io non avrò il cancro.

L'errore tuo fatale è credere ancora che una sola persona potrà darti la felicità totale.

Leggi Gibran:
In poche parole non c'è rosa senza spine.

Quindi o dici prendo te con tutti i tuoi pregi e difetti o amen, no?

Se Francois è così NOn cambierà...
Credimi TOy è più difficile accettare una persona così come è che non tentare di cambiarla secondo i nostri desideri.

Ho imparato ad essere sincero con me stesso...
Tu ti incazzi con me perchè non sono gentile?
OK.
Io non mi difendo ma ti dico....Si cara...io NON sono una persona gentile e non lo sarò mai.

Ah ma io non ci starei mai al fianco di un uomo non gentile.
Ok pupa ognun per sè.

Per la vita dobbiamo essere pratici.
Mettere da parte per un attimo i sentimenti che proviamo verso una persona.
E chiederci: ma questa persona che cosa mi dà? Che pregi ha?

Per esempio...
Mettiamo che uno è povero.
Però ha enorme buona volontà e voglia di lavorare.
Non è giusto non dargli una possibilità.
Perchè io per primo sono stato scartato perchè " musicista spiantato".

Mettiamo che uno è ricco.
Ma ha il vizio del gioco.
E' un partito inaffidabile.

Mettiamo che uno sia povero.
Ma non ha nessuna voglia di lavorare.
Tu lo ami...
Sappi che se ne fai il tuo compagno dovrai mantenerlo per tutta la vita.

Mio nonno diceva...
Prendile le misure alle donne.
E poi chiediti davvero voglio che questa donna diventi mia moglie e la madre dei miei figli?
Ecco se hai qualche dubbio...lascia perdere, avrai solo guai.
E sono i miei dubbi ad avermi salvato.


----------



## Zod (6 Agosto 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ho trovato un discepolo!!!! :rotfl:  Dì la verità, mi hai rubato la metafora dei drogati, vero?


Non so chi tu sia ma benvenuto nel forum... 



No. L'associazione alla tossicodipendenza, che comunque é una generalizzazione molto riduttiva, é nata dal fatto che cosí come un tossicodipendente puó tradire un amico per una dose, allo stesso modo un traditore tradisce chi ama per una scopata. Ed anche la scopata, come del resto la droga, é un mezzo, non il fine ultimo, che é la fuga dai problemi o comunque dalla realtà.

Piú in generale volevo invertire i ruoli di traditore e tradito, facendo passare i primi per degli sfigati, e i secondi per eventuali cazzuti. Rimane comunque la convinzione da parte mia che il tradimento non và superato dal tradito, ma da entrambi come coppia, insieme.

S*B


----------



## zen (6 Agosto 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> peraltro non credi che le vedute, le opinioni ed i pensieri nel momento in cui sono formulati e poi condivisi contengano di per se stessi dei giudizi?



certo, ma esprimere un giudizio, inteso come sinonimo di opinione o pensiero, è cosa diversa da giudicare. 

anche tu hai formulato e condiviso ma, fammi capire, tu esprimi giudizi e io giudico?

piuttosto arbitraria come conclusione.


----------



## Hellseven (7 Agosto 2012)

*Ne sei certo?*



zen ha detto:


> certo, *ma esprimere un giudizio, inteso come sinonimo di opinione o pensiero, è cosa diversa da giudicare*.
> 
> anche tu hai formulato e condiviso ma, fammi capire, tu esprimi giudizi e io giudico?
> 
> *piuttosto arbitraria come conclusione*.


Quando esprimi un giudizio, giudichi. Quale che sia l'oggetto del tuo giudizio, pensiero o opinione. 
Anche il tuo ultimo pensiero è un giudizio sul mio modus operandi.


----------



## zen (7 Agosto 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Quando esprimi un giudizio, giudichi. Quale che sia l'oggetto del tuo giudizio, pensiero o opinione.
> Anche il tuo ultimo pensiero è un giudizio sul mio modus operandi.



ma non credo proprio.

io ho espresso un giudizio, pensiero o opinione su un argomento (disonestà, menzogna), che ti ripeto sarebbe stato simile in qualsiasi altro contesto.

non ho affatto giudicato, ovvero passato in esame, sottoposto al vaglio della logica o, peggio ancora, della morale, una specifica e particolare situazione emettendo "sentenza" di condanna o assoluzione, come hai sostenuto



L7 ha detto:


> Ad essere sincero tu solo hai giudicato, la categoria dei traditori tout court.



che, peraltro, questo sopra cosa sarebbe?
secondo i tuoi parametri, un giudizio. 
su di me, sulle mie intenzioni... e su chi, comunque, evidentemente collochi in una "categoria".

e ancora, se dici




L7 ha detto:


> non credi che le vedute, le opinioni ed i pensieri nel momento in cui sono formulati e poi condivisi contengano di per se stessi dei giudizi?



ti richiedo visto che hai glissato... nei pensieri, vedute, opinioni, che Tu qui, come me, hai formulato e condiviso, il giudizio implicito che ritieni contengano, che fine ha fatto?

se è vero quello che dici, perchè dovrebbe esser valido solo per gli altri?

in ultimo, se dico conclusione arbitraria, leggi conclusione. arbitraria.
se preferisci leggere altro, fai pure.

penso che ci siamo annoiati abbastanza.
(sarà un giudizio?)

sempre pace e bene.


----------



## Tebe (7 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Daiii Tebeeeee non raccontiamocela...l'inganno c'e'eccome se c'e'....mia moglie e Mattia possono subdorare qualcosa,forse che qualcosa mord e fuggi  si possa avere fatto.Mai che da tempo esistano due persone,in particolare questo vale piu'per te...che ci chiamino tesoro,che ci telefonino,che ci mandino email...
> 
> Come lo chiami questo tesoruccio??


Non ho capito esattamente cosa volevi dirmi e cosa vale più per me che per te, comunque.

Ingannare fa parte del tradimento ma il discorso se non ricordo male è ingannare in toto la persona che hai davanti mostrandoti quello che non sei.
Questo è ingannare.
Io NON ho mai detto che sono fedele, se non quando lo sono stata davvero.
Tu Lothar  a tua moglie hai detto che sei infedele?

Il resto ha una valenza minore che scusate non lo vedo come ingannare.
Perchè se sto con un diversamente fedele so già in partenza che certe domande hanno come risposta una bugia quindi?
Che cazzo stai a fare con me e poi mi rompi il casso che ti inganno?
Ti inganno cosa.
Sono infedele, mollami e lo sai. Certe domande non si fanno nemmeno.


----------



## Tebe (7 Agosto 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> @ Minerva
> 
> Ti rispondo alla maniera di Tebe.
> 
> ...


:risata:


----------



## lothar57 (7 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ho capito esattamente cosa volevi dirmi e cosa vale più per me che per te, comunque.
> 
> Ingannare fa parte del tradimento ma il discorso se non ricordo male è ingannare in toto la persona che hai davanti mostrandoti quello che non sei.
> Questo è ingannare.
> ...


Ah si???quindi Mattia sa che vai al motel con manager e approva????


----------



## Tebe (7 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ah si???quindi Mattia sa che vai al motel con manager e approva????


non hai capito. Ovvio che è una bugia ma non puoi dirmi che ti sto ingannando, perchè ti ho detto a priori che in motel con un altro ci andrò. Punto.


----------



## DreamTheater (7 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non hai capito. Ovvio che è una bugia ma non puoi dirmi che ti sto ingannando, perchè ti ho detto a priori che in motel con un altro ci andrò. Punto.


ma proprio in motel ??


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> ma proprio in motel ??



perchè, tu dove lo fai? :mexican:


----------



## Tebe (7 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> ma proprio in motel ??


e dove se no?

Io e lui teniamo a carico compagni a casa e nessuno è provvisto di _scannatoio_


----------



## DreamTheater (7 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perchè, tu dove lo fai? :mexican:


casa, amo i piani complicati e le occasioni rare..


----------



## lothar57 (7 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non hai capito. Ovvio che è una bugia ma non puoi dirmi che ti sto ingannando, perchè ti ho detto a priori che in motel con un altro ci andrò. Punto.


Tebina non hai capito a Lothar non si dice..lui sa sempre tutto...o preferisci che lanci la sindrome del manager??:carneval:

Si anch'io quando mia moglie mi dice''lo so benissimo che scopi anche le altre''io rispondo''certo se non lo fanno i mariti''.............ma non mi sembra sia ammissione di tradimento..dico bene bella burdela??...e'un complimento--


----------



## Tebe (7 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> casa, amo i piani complicati e le occasioni rare..


non potrei mai farlo in casa mia. E nemmeno in casa dell'altro.


----------



## DreamTheater (7 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tebina non hai capito a Lothar non si dice..lui sa sempre tutto...o preferisci che lanci la sindrome del manager??:carneval:
> 
> Si anch'io quando mia moglie mi dice''lo so benissimo che scopi anche le altre''io rispondo''certo se non lo fanno i mariti''.............ma non mi sembra sia ammissione di tradimento..dico bene bella burdela??...e'un complimento--


Lo sapevo, sei un benefattore hehehehe .. se passi per Roma ne avrei un paio...:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (7 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tebina non hai capito a Lothar non si dice..lui sa sempre tutto...o preferisci che lanci la sindrome del manager??:carneval:
> 
> *Si anch'io quando mia moglie mi dice''lo so benissimo che scopi anche le altre''io rispondo''certo se non lo fanno i mariti''.............ma non mi sembra sia ammissione di tradimento..dico bene bella burdela??...e'un complimento--*


Lothar...mi sembra un pò diverso da quello che ho detto io a Mattia.
Ripeto. Tu quando hai sposato tua moglie le hai detto che non sei un uomo fedele?
Non sto parlando di scherzi dopo e battute, sto parlando di dare un informazione veritiera alla persona che ami.
Quindi ripeto.
A tua moglie hai detto di essere una persona infedele quando vi siete sposati?

Io a Mattia si. E come a lui a tutti gli altri che stavano con me.
Se io tradisco non inganno nessuno.
perchè non ho mai promesso fedeltà e quando l'ho fatto l'ho mantenuta


----------



## Hellseven (7 Agosto 2012)

*oh no*

Io non mi annoio per nulla. Mi suscita simpatia il tuo sforzo logico interpretativo. Anzi noto un impegno che sinceramente le mie parole non meritano. Ma vedo che hai preso a cuore la cosa e ne sono lusingato. Pax et bonum anche a te. Sofista di uno Zen



zen ha detto:


> ma non credo proprio.
> 
> io ho espresso un giudizio, pensiero o opinione su un argomento (disonestà, menzogna), che ti ripeto sarebbe stato simile in qualsiasi altro contesto.
> 
> ...


----------



## zen (7 Agosto 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Io non mi annoio per nulla. Mi suscita simpatia il tuo sforzo logico interpretativo. Anzi noto un impegno che sinceramente le mie parole non meritano. Ma vedo che hai preso a cuore la cosa e ne sono lusingato. Pax et bonum anche a te. Sofista di uno Zen



le tue parole meritavano tutta la mia attenzione, visto che le mie hanno attirato la tua.

in effetti temo di averti sottoposto ad uno sforzo logico interpretativo e comprendo il tuo glissare.

pace e bene.


----------



## Hellseven (8 Agosto 2012)

*Glisso*

.Non mi pare. A te si? Sicuro-a? O magari insisti a far partire tutti i tuoi ragionamenti da un assunto non condisibile ossia che pensare sia un quid neutro che non implica inevitabilmente un giudizio. Se parti sempre da questa prospettiva non e' che glisso ma semplicemente taccio. Dovrei sempre ripetere che non sono d'accordo e sarebbe questo si noioso. Time out sino a domani. Sonno. Scusa. Gioia e Serenita'.



zen ha detto:


> le tue parole meritavano tutta la mia attenzione, visto che le mie hanno attirato la tua.
> 
> in effetti temo di averti sottoposto ad uno sforzo logico interpretativo e comprendo il tuo glissare.
> 
> pace e bene.


----------



## Hellseven (8 Agosto 2012)

*Glisso*

.Non mi pare. A te si? Sicuro-a? O magari insisti a far partire tutti i tuoi ragionamenti da un assunto non condisibile ossia che pensare valutando tra piu' opzioni sia un quid neutro che non implica inevitabilmente un giudizio. Se parti sempre da questa prospettiva non e' che glisso ma semplicemente taccio. Dovrei sempre ripetere che non sono d'accordo e sarebbe questo si noioso. Time out sino a domani. Sonno. Scusa. Gioia e Serenita'.



zen ha detto:


> le tue parole meritavano tutta la mia attenzione, visto che le mie hanno attirato la tua.
> 
> in effetti temo di averti sottoposto ad uno sforzo logico interpretativo e comprendo il tuo glissare.
> 
> pace e bene.


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> *casa*, amo i piani complicati e le occasioni rare..




no no no no :ira:


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sai quante coppie oggigiorno hanno sdoganato la classica scappatella?
> Sai tu che le coppie di un certo tipo proprio per sottrarsi *al giudizio dei moralisti *si fanno i loro affari in privato, se la godono e non vanno tanto a parlare in giro?
> 
> SI io ho sempre pensato dal giorno che mi sono sposato che il tradimento può o non può capitare.
> ...


 cioè temono il giudizio degli altri?perdono la propria in timità di coppia e si preoccupano di quello che dicono gli estranei?


----------



## lothar57 (8 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Lothar...mi sembra un pò diverso da quello che ho detto io a Mattia.
> Ripeto. Tu quando hai sposato tua moglie le hai detto che non sei un uomo fedele?
> Non sto parlando di scherzi dopo e battute, sto parlando di dare un informazione veritiera alla persona che ami.
> Quindi ripeto.
> ...


Ciao Tebe..mi fai ricordare che non sono mai stato fedele,adesso che ci penso...anche da fidanzato.Lei sa con certezza di due tipe,avevano 6-7 anni in piu' di me,con le quali mi vedevo,sai a 25 anni si e'fessi..adesso non mi avrebbe mai beccato.
Poi ha saputo che dopo qualche anno di matrimonio,ho tentato con una..quanto era bella...ma purtroppo non era troia...non andava con sposati,
Insomma chi si prendeva come marito lo sapeva...ma tra di noi c'e'un rapporto fortissimo che niente potra'spezzare.

mi sono dilungato..sono stufo di lavorare..non dovrei neanche essere qua'...e quindi che lavorino i subalterni:smile:


----------



## Annuccia (8 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sai quante coppie oggigiorno hanno sdoganato la classica scappatella?
> Sai tu che le coppie di un certo tipo proprio per sottrarsi al giudizio dei moralisti si fanno i loro affari in privato, se la godono e non vanno tanto a parlare in giro?
> 
> SI io ho sempre pensato dal giorno che mi sono sposato che il tradimento può o non può capitare.
> ...





per quanto riguarda la prima parte...
non so ,anzi non credo di avere abbastanza stomaco da sopportare mio marito che esce con un altra...pur dicendomelo..
anche se devo ammettere che leggendo..il tuo discorso non fa una piega...

sulla parte in neretto....
è fantastico quello che scrivi....


il vostro modo di essere coppia è vero potrebbe suscitare giudizi negativi...
ma che te ne frega....
l'importante è stare bene...


----------



## Tebe (8 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Tebe..mi fai ricordare che non sono mai stato fedele,adesso che ci penso...anche da fidanzato.Lei sa con certezza di due tipe,avevano 6-7 anni in piu' di me,con le quali mi vedevo,sai a 25 anni si e'fessi..adesso non mi avrebbe mai beccato.
> Poi ha saputo che dopo qualche anno di matrimonio,ho tentato con una..quanto era bella...*ma purtroppo non era troia...non andava con sposati,*
> Insomma chi si prendeva come marito lo sapeva...ma tra di noi c'e'un rapporto fortissimo che niente potra'spezzare.
> 
> mi sono dilungato..sono stufo di lavorare..non dovrei neanche essere qua'...e quindi che lavorino i subalterni:smile:


Quindi chi va con uomini sposati è una troia?
Tu quindi pensi che le donne che vengono con te, con cui passi ore liete siano delle troie?
E' squalificante per te, perchè vuol dire che non puoi aspirare a donne non troie.

Singolare il tuo pensiero


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quindi chi va con uomini sposati è una troia?
> Tu quindi pensi che le donne che vengono con te, con cui passi ore liete siano delle troie?
> E' squalificante per te, perchè vuol dire che non puoi aspirare a donne non troie.
> 
> Singolare il tuo pensiero


Tebe, è una battaglia persa! sono mesi che cerchiamo di farglielo capire....adesso ti risponderà: perchè tu una cosi come la definiresti?


----------



## DreamTheater (8 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quindi chi va con uomini sposati è una troia?
> Tu quindi pensi che le donne che vengono con te, con cui passi ore liete siano delle troie?
> E' squalificante per te, perchè vuol dire che non puoi aspirare a donne non troie.
> 
> Singolare il tuo pensiero


azz, ma dove le trovate ? non esistono più le troie di una volta (come le mezze stagioni...)...
seriamente, dare della troia ad una donna che va con un uomo sposato è un retaggio del passato bacchettone.. mai potrei pensare che la mia amante sia una troia, le devo tanto rispetto.


----------



## lothar57 (8 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quindi chi va con uomini sposati è una troia?
> Tu quindi pensi che le donne che vengono con te, con cui passi ore liete siano delle troie?
> E' squalificante per te, perchè vuol dire che non puoi aspirare a donne non troie.
> 
> Singolare il tuo pensiero


certo.
infatti.
Tebe non ti offendere,niente di personale ovvio...qua'lo scrivo solo io,ma il pensiero comune e'quello.
Poi forse suona meglio zoccola o di facili costumi...ripeto senza offesa...la donna seria se ne frega degli altri uomini.Pensa al suo e stop...dico  bene??


----------



## lothar57 (8 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> azz, ma dove le trovate ? non esistono più le troie di una volta (come le mezze stagioni...)...
> seriamente, dare della troia ad una donna che va con un uomo sposato è un retaggio del passato bacchettone.. mai potrei pensare che la mia amante sia una troia, le devo tanto rispetto.




:carneval::carneval::carneval:dai Lele....ma fammi ilpiacere!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quindi chi va con uomini sposati è una troia?
> Tu quindi pensi che le donne che vengono con te, con cui passi ore liete siano delle troie?
> E' squalificante per te, perchè vuol dire che non puoi aspirare a donne non troie.
> 
> Singolare il tuo pensiero



Non è singolare Tebe. pensaci meglio...


----------



## DreamTheater (8 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval:dai Lele....ma fammi ilpiacere!!!!!!!!!


:up: per chiudere il discorso dai anche una definizione dell'uomo ?


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> :up: per chiudere il discorso dai anche una definizione dell'uomo ?


:rotfl::rotfl:io non ce la posso fare......


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> certo.
> infatti.
> Tebe non ti offendere,niente di personale ovvio...qua'lo scrivo solo io,ma il pensiero comune e'quello.
> Poi forse suona meglio zoccola o di facili costumi...ripeto senza offesa...la donna seria se ne frega degli altri uomini.Pensa al suo e stop...dico bene??




e l uomo che invece* non *pensa " alla sua " ?


----------



## Tebe (8 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> certo.
> infatti.
> Tebe non ti offendere,niente di personale ovvio...qua'lo scrivo solo io,ma il pensiero comune e'quello.
> Poi forse suona meglio zoccola o di facili costumi...ripeto senza offesa...la donna seria se ne frega degli altri uomini.Pensa al suo e stop...dico  bene??


mah Lothar...indipendentemente come possa giudicarmi io e mi giudico molto bene, personalmente gli uomini che sono stati con me, amanti o non amanti, non hanno mai pensato in termini di serietà di una donna in base alla loro patata e a come la usassero.
I metodi per decretare la serietà di una fanciulla, per loro e per me sono altri, decisamente meno empirici e basati sulla vita di tutti i giorni.

Poi ovvio, dipende sempre dallo scambio neurale che uno vuole avere con l'amante e cosa ci vuole vedere.


----------



## Fabry (8 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:io non ce la posso fare......



Da queste parti si dice...puttano...:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Da queste parti si dice...puttano...:carneval::carneval:


da queste puttaniere


----------



## Tebe (8 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Non è singolare Tebe. pensaci meglio...


Singolare rivolto a Lothar o singolare rivolto "in genere" alle amanti che vanno con quelli sposati?


----------



## lothar57 (8 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> e l uomo che invece* non *pensa " alla sua " ?


ciao Micia!!

e'diversa la cosa..cara mia..voi siete razionali,sapete a cosa andate incontro.perfettamente.
Noi no..vediamo una mini gonna e via..non pensiamo al danno che facciamo,seguiamo l'istinto...voi no..vedete la fede al dito,sapete.....


----------



## Hellseven (8 Agosto 2012)

*Mi chiedo:*

se tra i coniugi non vi è una situazione di pari coinvolgimento emotivo reciproco - nel senso che uno è innamorato e l'altro no - ipotetiche affermazioni di sincerità estrema da parte del non coinvolto, incline al tradimento, del tipo "ho detto chiaramente che necessito di una pausa di riflessione e devo guardarmi intorno", oppure "lui o lei ha sempre saputo che non sono fedele per natura, non lo sono mai stato" ecc. ecc.  se servono in qualche misura a far sentire meno senso di colpa a chi le dice - nella misura in cui preannuziando in qualche modo, alla luce del sole, i suoi prossimi comportamenti ritiene di agire senza sotterfugi o inganni - non arrecano sempre e comunque un grande dolore a chi invece resta comunque fedele al proprio sentimento di innamoramnto esclusivo verso il coniuge?
In sostanza, come la giri e come la volti, per quanto ci si possa convincere che l'altro "capisca e accetti" un nostro tradimento, siamo certi che realmente sia in grado di farlo, ne abbia la forza e la capacità?
Non mi riferisco a casi specifici, lo metto subito in chiaro, ma pongo la questione in via ipotetica.


----------



## Tebe (8 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Micia!!
> 
> e'diversa la cosa..cara mia..voi siete razionali,sapete a cosa andate incontro.perfettamente.
> Noi no..vediamo una mini gonna e via..non pensiamo al danno che facciamo,seguiamo l'istinto...voi no.*.vedete la fede al dito,sapete.....*




ma dai...roba da anni 50...


----------



## Annuccia (8 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> da queste puttaniere


troio...sarebbe simpatico...
anche se non da lo stesso effetto...




semplicemente
stronzo secondo me non passa mai di moda


----------



## Tebe (8 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> troio...sarebbe simpatico...
> anche se non da lo stesso effetto...
> 
> 
> ...


per quanto mi riguarda esistono solo due tipi di troie.
Quelle mentali e le femmine del maiale.

Per tutto il resto c'è mastercard.


----------



## lunaiena (8 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> :up: per chiudere il discorso dai anche una definizione dell'uomo ?


Da me 
È Na Troia pure l'uomo...
oppure zoccolo o puttano....

Lothy non è che tu sei un "trombeur" .... anche tu sei una troia....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Agosto 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> se tra i coniugi non vi è una situazione di pari coinvolgimento emotivo reciproco - nel senso che uno è innamorato e l'altro no - ipotetiche affermazioni di sincerità estrema da parte del non coinvolto, incline al tradimento, del tipo "ho detto chiaramente che necessito di una pausa di riflessione e devo guardarmi intorno", oppure "lui o lei ha sempre saputo che non sono fedele per natura, non lo sono mai stato" ecc. ecc.  se servono in qualche misura a far sentire meno senso di colpa a chi le dice - nella misura in cui preannuziando in qualche modo, alla luce del sole, i suoi prossimi comportamenti ritiene di agire senza sotterfugi o inganni - non arrecano sempre e comunque un grande dolore a chi invece resta comunque fedele al proprio sentimento di innamoramnto esclusivo verso il coniuge?
> *In sostanza, come la giri e come la volti, per quanto ci si possa convincere che l'altro "capisca e accetti" un nostro tradimento, siamo certi che realmente sia in grado di farlo, ne abbia la forza e la capacità?*
> Non mi riferisco a casi specifici, lo metto subito in chiaro, ma pongo la questione in via ipotetica.



no


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> certo.
> infatti.
> Tebe non ti offendere,niente di personale ovvio...qua'lo scrivo solo io,ma il pensiero comune e'quello.
> Poi forse suona meglio zoccola o di facili costumi...ripeto senza offesa...la donna seria se ne frega degli altri uomini.Pensa al suo e stop...dico bene??



Micione, ma che straminchia stai dicendo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Agosto 2012)

*Eddai...*

...smettetela con questa storia delle troie e dei puttanieri ^__^

abbiamo già stabilito che non si può mettere un'etichetta a tutto, a prescindere da Lothar

Tebe, Lunapiena......e tutte quelle che tradiscono: vi sentite troie? no
e allora, dove sta il problema?

la testa di Lothar è l'unico posto dove noi siamo tali


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ...smettetela con questa storia delle troie e dei puttanieri ^__^
> 
> abbiamo già stabilito che non si può mettere un'etichetta a tutto, a prescindere da Lothar
> 
> ...




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
sei fantastica!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> certo.
> infatti.
> Tebe non ti offendere,niente di personale ovvio...qua'lo scrivo solo io,ma il pensiero comune e'quello.
> Poi forse suona meglio zoccola o di facili costumi...ripeto senza offesa...la donna seria se ne frega degli altri uomini.Pensa al suo e stop...dico  bene??



che comunque, Lothar, mi permetto di correggerti

nella mentalità comune sarebbe troia la donna sposata che tradisce, e non quella single che va con lo sposato


----------



## lothar57 (8 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> per quanto mi riguarda esistono solo due tipi di troie.
> Quelle mentali e le femmine del maiale.
> 
> Per tutto il resto c'è mastercard.


Tebe sei simpatica,intelligente e affascinante...ma tu e tutti gli altri vi state arrampicando sugli specchi...che sia brutto da dire concordo.Ma e'la verita'..poi signori utenti maschili che fate tanto gli''svedesi''...sareste felici di sapere che il vs grande amore,vi rende becchi correndo in motel dietro ad un padre di famiglia??voglio vedere chi ha il coraggio di contraddire..


----------



## free (8 Agosto 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> *se tra i coniugi non vi è una situazione di pari coinvolgimento emotivo reciproco - nel senso che uno è innamorato e l'altro no *- ipotetiche affermazioni di sincerità estrema da parte del non coinvolto, incline al tradimento, del tipo "ho detto chiaramente che necessito di una pausa di riflessione e devo guardarmi intorno", oppure "lui o lei ha sempre saputo che non sono fedele per natura, non lo sono mai stato" ecc. ecc.  se servono in qualche misura a far sentire meno senso di colpa a chi le dice - nella misura in cui preannuziando in qualche modo, alla luce del sole, i suoi prossimi comportamenti ritiene di agire senza sotterfugi o inganni - non arrecano sempre e comunque un grande dolore a chi invece resta comunque fedele al proprio sentimento di innamoramnto esclusivo verso il coniuge?
> In sostanza, come la giri e come la volti, per quanto ci si possa convincere che l'altro "capisca e accetti" un nostro tradimento, siamo certi che realmente sia in grado di farlo, ne abbia la forza e la capacità?
> Non mi riferisco a casi specifici, lo metto subito in chiaro, ma pongo la questione in via ipotetica.



ma io tempo fa avevo detto un'altra cosa, che in una coppia c'è sempre uno che ama di meno e uno che ama di più
chi ama di meno ne è come...imbarazzato, ma se è sensibile ne avrà molta cura; chi ama di più è un po' come chi preferisce fare regali piuttosto che riceverli

però non ho trovato molti riscontri, boh!:smile:


----------



## Hellseven (8 Agosto 2012)

*Un riscontro l'hai trovato*



free ha detto:


> ma io tempo fa avevo detto un'altra cosa, che in una coppia c'è sempre uno che ama di meno e uno che ama di più
> chi ama di meno ne è come...imbarazzato, ma se è sensibile ne avrà molta cura; chi ama di più è un po' come chi preferisce fare regali piuttosto che riceverli
> 
> però non ho trovato molti riscontri, boh!:smile:


Grande verità la tua, Free.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ...smettetela con questa storia delle troie e dei puttanieri ^__^
> 
> abbiamo già stabilito che non si può mettere un'etichetta a tutto, a prescindere da Lothar
> 
> ...


Lo domandiamo a chi ha una vita felice di coppia e non legge il forum ? 

Qua argomentiamo il tutto, e troviamo tutto quello che ci conviene, proviamo a far parlare chi sta al di fuori del forum e vediamo che ne esce fuori.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tebe sei simpatica,intelligente e affascinante...ma tu e tutti gli altri vi state arrampicando sugli specchi...che sia brutto da dire concordo.Ma e'la verita'..poi signori utenti maschili che fate tanto gli''svedesi''...sareste felici di sapere che il vs grande amore,vi rende becchi correndo in motel dietro ad un padre di famiglia??voglio vedere chi ha il coraggio di contraddire..


Ma è chiaro che non farebbe contento nessuno. Solo che non vedo cosa c'entri. Tua moglie sarebbe contenta se sapesse che le metti le corna ad oltranza? No. E quindi tu come ti definisci?


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tebe sei simpatica,intelligente e affascinante...ma tu e tutti gli altri vi state arrampicando sugli specchi...che sia brutto da dire concordo.Ma e'la verita'..poi signori utenti maschili che fate tanto gli''svedesi''...sareste felici di sapere che il vs grande amore,vi rende becchi correndo in motel dietro ad un padre di famiglia??voglio vedere chi ha il coraggio di contraddire..


secondo me lothar parla come parecchi uomini pensano


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> cioè temono il giudizio degli altri?perdono la propria in timità di coppia e si preoccupano di quello che dicono gli estranei?


1) Non perdono la loro intimità di coppia, anzi sono molto complici, e non fanno cose di nascosto dall'altro
2) Si in certe cose la discrezione è tutto. Mia moglie dice sempre le cose accadute dentro le mura di casa devono restare in casa.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lo domandiamo a chi ha una vita felice di coppia e non legge il forum ?
> 
> Qua argomentiamo il tutto, e troviamo tutto quello che ci conviene, *proviamo a far parlare chi sta al di fuori del forum e vediamo che ne esce fuori.*



questa me la devi spiegare 

chi è contento della sua vitanon credo che senta il bisogno di definire gli altri in qualche modo


----------



## Kid (8 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tebe sei simpatica,intelligente e affascinante...ma tu e tutti gli altri vi state arrampicando sugli specchi...che sia brutto da dire concordo.Ma e'la verita'..poi signori utenti maschili che fate tanto gli''svedesi''...sareste felici di sapere che il vs grande amore,vi rende becchi correndo in motel dietro ad un padre di famiglia??voglio vedere chi ha il coraggio di contraddire..


Per me tutti i traditori sono puttane (uomini o donne). Che altre definizioni si potrebbero usare, scusate?


----------



## free (8 Agosto 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Grande verità la tua, Free.



grazie, dimenticavo di dire che però da 'sto fatto spesso nascono i casini...e credo che colui che amava di più, se "ben" disilluso, difficilmente tornerà indietro, troppo dolore


----------



## Hellseven (8 Agosto 2012)

*Difficile*



free ha detto:


> grazie, dimenticavo di dire che però da 'sto fatto spesso nascono i casini...e credo che colui che amava di più, se "ben" disilluso, difficilmente tornerà indietro, troppo dolore


ma non impossibile: purché l'altro si ravveda vermente e lo faccia sentire - sai per esperienza ti dico che chi ama sente la lontananza ed anche l'eventuale riavvicinamento dell'altro .... Non un ravvedimento di facciata.


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> 1) *Non perdono la loro intimità di coppia*, anzi sono molto complici, e non fanno cose di nascosto dall'altro
> 2) Si in certe cose la discrezione è tutto. Mia moglie dice sempre le cose accadute dentro le mura di casa devono restare in casa.


secondo me sì.certo sono punti di vista; sul secondo punto mi trovi d'accordo


----------



## Hellseven (8 Agosto 2012)

*Un essere umano*



Kid ha detto:


> Per me tutti i traditori sono puttane (uomini o donne). Che altre definizioni si potrebbero usare, scusate?


Insoddisfatto e incapace di trovare la forza per rimuovere le cose a base della propia insoddisfazione. Parlo per me, ovvio.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> questa me la devi spiegare
> 
> chi è contento della sua vitanon credo che senta il bisogno di definire gli altri in qualche modo



Chi si abitua a determinati meccanismi, talvolta vede girare solo quelli, e si innesca un meccanismo non sano dove si gira a vuoto uscendo dagli schemi normali che si doverebbero avere.


----------



## free (8 Agosto 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> ma non impossibile: purché l'altro si ravveda vermente e lo faccia sentire - sai per esperienza ti dico che chi ama sente la lontananza ed anche l'eventuale riavvicinamento dell'altro .... Non un ravvedimento di facciata.


un ravvedimento di facciata sarebbe il top della disillusione, credo
calcolo puro
comunque hai ragione, nulla è impossibile
guarda quanto a lungo sei durato tu


----------



## lothar57 (8 Agosto 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Per me tutti i traditori sono puttane (uomini o donne). Che altre definizioni si potrebbero usare, scusate?


men male..mi sentivo mosca bianca..se lo dici tu vale il doppio,,uno perche'ha 20 in meno di me(credo...)secondo perche'abiti al nord del paese.vedi Kid il problema e'che qua',sono tutti conformisti..la pensano come noi due,ma non vogliono imbarazzare le utenti ''facili'':smile::smile:..o troie..insomma che la mollano senza problemi


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> men male..mi sentivo mosca bianca..se lo dici tu vale il doppio,,uno perche'ha 20 in meno di me(credo...)secondo perche'abiti al nord del paese.vedi Kid il problema e'che qua',sono tutti conformisti..la pensano come noi due,*ma non vogliono imbarazzare le utenti ''facili'':smile::smile:..o troie..insomma che la mollano senza problemi*


o signore! 

vabbè i sali pure per me....stavolta svengo pure io! :sbatti:


----------



## Hellseven (8 Agosto 2012)

*ma io*



free ha detto:


> un ravvedimento di facciata sarebbe il top della disillusione, credo
> calcolo puro
> comunque hai ragione, nulla è impossibile
> guarda quanto a lungo sei durato tu


ho tradito una volta sola e peraltro senza sapere gestire la situazione.
Il caos generato ed il dolore arrecato mi sono serviti di lezione per sempre.
Nella disgrazia sono stato in qualche modo fortunato.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> per quanto riguarda la prima parte...
> non so ,anzi non credo di avere abbastanza stomaco da sopportare mio marito che esce con un altra...pur dicendomelo..
> anche se devo ammettere che leggendo..il tuo discorso non fa una piega...
> 
> ...


Ehm ha già suscitato giudizi negativi...
Ma mia moglie disse alla tizia...
Guarda me e guarda te...
Io sto scialla tu invece sei imbottita di ansiolitici...come mai?

Cioè mia moglie dice...
Ti ho conosciuto in un modo e sei rimasto tale eh?
Mica le ho fatto mai assurde recite no?

Tradimento per me è quando io dico a quelle due iene in casa NO è NO.
E poi non si sa come loro due mi circuiscono e fanno diventare il NO...prima un NI...e poi un SI...no?

Allora ANnuccia poche teghe...
Stai meglio con un uomo che ti dice...stasera esco a cena con sta tizia..
O uno che ti dice...cara perdonami devo lavorare tutta la notte, porta pazienza cara....mi sacrifico per te e la famiglia...e invece va a in un motel con la tizia?

Qui ti voglio...

Poi se a te non piace stare con me...
Ok...vai tranquilla non ti tengo mica con la catena no?

Ma scusami Annuccia anche lei esce a cena con qualcuno eh?
E io mi incazzerei se dicesse è una cena di lavoro e poi mi dicono ah sai ho visto tua moglie al ristorante con un uomo...
Per me è un piacere poter dire...si lo so...e allora? Piattino di cassi tuoi no?


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> men male..mi sentivo mosca bianca..se lo dici tu vale il doppio,,uno perche'ha 20 in meno di me(credo...)secondo perche'abiti al nord del paese.vedi Kid il problema e'che qua',sono tutti conformisti..la pensano come noi due,ma non vogliono imbarazzare le utenti ''facili'':smile::smile:..o troie..insomma che la mollano senza problemi


Micio, il fatto è che delle donne impegnate con cui sono stato non ho mai pensato che fossero delle troie. Primo perchè altrimenti non ci sarei andato, e secondo perchè dovrei per forza di cosa pensarlo di me stesso. Non sarò sicuramente un santo, quello si, ma neanche un facilone. A me, comunque, il fatto che tu pensi di scoparti delle troie, inteso come dici tu, è triste. Poi oh, contento tu.


----------



## free (8 Agosto 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> ho tradito una volta sola e peraltro senza sapere gestire la situazione.
> Il caos generato ed il dolore arrecato mi sono serviti di lezione per sempre.
> Nella disgrazia sono stato in qualche modo fortunato.



scusa, mi riferivo alla tua firma!:smile:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Chi si abitua a determinati meccanismi, talvolta vede girare solo quelli, e si innesca un meccanismo non sano dove si gira a vuoto uscendo dagli schemi normali che si doverebbero avere.



sono in totale disaccordo con te

questo può succedere a chi si attiene a degli schemi mentali prefissati, qualsiasi tipo di schemi mentali

ma tu pensi veramente che in questo forum scrivano solo persone infelici e piene di problemi, mentre quelli che non scrivono qui sono automaticamente persone felici della loro vita di coppia?


----------



## free (8 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sono in totale disaccordo con te
> 
> questo può succedere a chi si attiene a degli schemi mentali prefissati, qualsiasi tipo di schemi mentali
> 
> ma tu pensi veramente che in questo forum scrivano solo persone infelici e piene di problemi, mentre quelli che non scrivono qui sono automaticamente persone felici della loro vita di coppia?



ultimamente scrivono anche un sacco di parenti di vario tipo!:singleeye:


----------



## Hellseven (8 Agosto 2012)

*Non devi scusarti*



free ha detto:


> scusa, mi riferivo alla tua firma!:smile:


Son qui per condividere e spalare tutta la cacca che merito di spalare. Nel tentativo di fare pulizia in me stesso una volta per tutte :smile:


----------



## Ultimo (8 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sono in totale disaccordo con te
> 
> questo può succedere a chi si attiene a degli schemi mentali prefissati, qualsiasi tipo di schemi mentali
> 
> ma tu pensi veramente che in questo forum scrivano solo persone infelici e piene di problemi, mentre quelli che non scrivono qui sono automaticamente persone felici della loro vita di coppia?


Pensi che le persone abbiano degli schemi mentali prefissati? che debbano per forza passare da eventi straordinari per svegliarsi? 

No per quello che mi riguarda qua ci sono persone che fanno partecipe reciprocamente gli altri, e mi sembrano persone che sto cominciando a conoscere e che hanno il sorriso sul viso, nonostante i temi trattati.

Scrivo soltanto che talvolta si entra in meccanismi dove uscirne è difficile, e questi meccanismi non fanno parte dei più e quindi delle persone o coppie che stanno fuori.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Pensi che le persone abbiano degli schemi mentali prefissati? che debbano per forza passare da eventi straordinari per svegliarsi?
> 
> No per quello che mi riguarda qua ci sono persone che fanno partecipe reciprocamente gli altri, e mi sembrano persone che sto cominciando a conoscere e che hanno il sorriso sul viso, nonostante i temi trattati.
> 
> *Scrivo soltanto che talvolta si entra in meccanismi dove uscirne è difficile, e questi meccanismi non fanno parte dei più e quindi delle persone o coppie che stanno fuori.*




secondo me invece questi meccanismi fanno parte del 95% delle coppie, e quelli esposti qui dentro sono solo una minima parte


----------



## Kid (8 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> men male..mi sentivo mosca bianca..se lo dici tu vale il doppio,,uno perche'ha 20 in meno di me(credo...)secondo perche'abiti al nord del paese.vedi Kid il problema e'che qua',sono tutti conformisti..la pensano come noi due,ma non vogliono imbarazzare le utenti ''facili'':smile::smile:..o troie..insomma che la mollano senza problemi



Per me è molto semplice... come si chiama una persona che la dà (o lo dà) a due o più persone in alternanza?

Non capisco cosa ci sia di strano nel ragionamento. Pure io sono stato una puttana in passato e mentalmente lo sono ancora.


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sono in totale disaccordo con te
> 
> *questo può succedere a chi si attiene a degli schemi mentali prefissati, qualsiasi tipo di schemi mentali
> 
> *ma tu pensi veramente che in questo forum scrivano solo persone infelici e piene di problemi, mentre quelli che non scrivono qui sono automaticamente persone felici della loro vita di coppia?


aridagli.
quando parli di schemi prefissati dici tutto e niente...intendi forse che varie realzioni durante un matrimonio sono normali secondo uno schema libero?
ci sta? ma rimane sempre la domanda sul perché ci si lega se si vuole spaziare...e appare come la classica moglie ubriaca con la botte piena.se poi si vuole pure l'approvazione in nome di una presunta libertà individuale pare troppo


----------



## Kid (8 Agosto 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Insoddisfatto e incapace di trovare la forza per rimuovere le cose a base della propia insoddisfazione. Parlo per me, ovvio.


Si ma alla fin fine... sempre il sesso ci sta di mezzo eh. Io capisco che sotto ci siano mille sfaccettature e punti di vista, ma sempre al pisello o alla patata si arriva.

Guardiamoci in faccia: chi tradisce ama scopare.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ci sta? ma rimane sempre la domanda sul perché ci si lega se si vuole spaziare...


La cosa divertente è che pare, pare attenzione, che viviate sottovuoto. Boh. E' abbastanza evidente che nel corso dell'esistenza a volte le cose, per fattori anche non dipendenti dalla nostra volontà, possano cambiare.


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La cosa divertente è che pare, pare attenzione, che viviate sottovuoto. Boh. E' abbastanza evidente che nel corso dell'esistenza a volte le cose, per fattori anche non dipendenti dalla nostra volontà, possano cambiare.


mi dai del voi?
quello a cui ti riferisci è un tradimento che mettiamo tutti in conto, diverso è il discorso portato avanti da tebe, chiara e lothar


----------



## Hellseven (8 Agosto 2012)

*Dissento con tutto me stesso*



Kid ha detto:


> Si ma alla fin fine... sempre il sesso ci sta di mezzo eh. Io capisco che sotto ci siano mille sfaccettature e punti di vista, ma sempre al pisello o alla patata si arriva.
> 
> Guardiamoci in faccia: chi tradisce ama scopare.


C'è anche chi tradisce perché cerca qualcosa sul piano affettivo, emotivo e passionale che nella sua vita matrimoniale ha perso e non riesce più a trovare. E credimi sapere che il tuo uomo è stato al parco con un'altra donna a baciarsi e tenersi la mano può ferire molto più di sapere che si tromba tutte le pesudoveline che incontra.


----------



## free (8 Agosto 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Si ma alla fin fine... sempre il sesso ci sta di mezzo eh. Io capisco che sotto ci siano mille sfaccettature e punti di vista, ma sempre al pisello o alla patata si arriva.
> 
> Guardiamoci in faccia:* chi tradisce ama scopare*.



anche chi non tradisce, però

credo che che tradisce desideri "altro", e che non si fermi al solo desiderio, ovviamente


----------



## Ultimo (8 Agosto 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Si ma alla fin fine... sempre il sesso ci sta di mezzo eh. Io capisco che sotto ci siano mille sfaccettature e punti di vista, ma sempre al pisello o alla patata si arriva.
> 
> Guardiamoci in faccia: chi tradisce ama scopare.


Già chi tradisce ama scopare, e sarebbe bello se fosse solo così, basterebbe eliminare quel sano orgoglio e tulle le emozioni e le sensazioni e tutti quei poemi e trattati sull'amore che si leggono e che si vedono nei film che il tradimento assumerebbe un valore molto diverso.


Poi basterebbe eliminare le famiglie i vari valori etc etc.

Certo hai comunque ragione kid, si ama scopare, altrimenti non si scoperebbe in un tradimento, ma questo purtroppo avviene quando appunto dietro c'è molto altro. E ripeto purtroppo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> aridagli.
> *quando parli di schemi prefissati dici tutto e niente*...intendi forse che varie realzioni durante un matrimonio sono normali secondo uno schema libero?
> ci sta? ma rimane sempre la domanda sul perché ci si lega se si vuole spaziare...e appare come la classica moglie ubriaca con la botte piena.se poi si vuole pure l'approvazione in nome di una presunta libertà individuale pare troppo



infatti, Minerva
perchè allora Ultimo ritorna su questo concetto secondo la quale noi saremmo degli anormali?

mi sembra che lui voglia ribadire che qui (sul forum)siamo soggetti a un meccanismo perverso che ci induce a pensare certe cose dei matrimoni, mentre fuori stanno le persone libere da pregiudizi, felici
quasi che il forum fosse un discrimine


----------



## Kid (8 Agosto 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> C'è anche chi tradisce perché cerca qualcosa sul piano affettivo, emotivo e passionale che nella sua vita matrimoniale ha perso e non riesce più a trovare. E credimi sapere che il tuo uomo è stato al parco con un'altra donna a baciarsi e tenersi la mano può ferire molto più di sapere che si tromba tutte le pesudoveline che incontra.


Ma infatti si può essere puttane anche solo a livello affettivo. 

Ma anche qui... alla fine ti concedi a chi ti dà di più in quel momento.


----------



## lothar57 (8 Agosto 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Per me è molto semplice... come si chiama una persona che la dà (o lo dà) a due o più persone in alternanza?
> 
> Non capisco cosa ci sia di strano nel ragionamento. Pure io sono stato una puttana in passato e mentalmente lo sono ancora.



ma certo sono stato puttana anch'io..e ho il coraggio di scriverlo..ma le amiche utenti puttane..non vogliono sentirselo dire..loro sono diversamente fedeli...ahahahhah...mi viene in mente Bersani alle ultime elezioni''non e'vero a che a Parma abbiamo perso..non abbiamo vinto..tutto qua'''.............


----------



## Kid (8 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Già chi tradisce ama scopare, e sarebbe bello se fosse solo così, basterebbe eliminare quel sano orgoglio e tulle le emozioni e le sensazioni e tutti quei poemi e trattati sull'amore che si leggono e che si vedono nei film che il tradimento assumerebbe un valore molto diverso.
> 
> 
> Poi basterebbe eliminare le famiglie i vari valori etc etc.
> ...


Dammi pure dell'insensibile o del disilluso, ma l'amore alla fin fine, per come la vedo io, nasce dall'attrazione. Poi siamo noi che ci ricamiamo sopra i fiori, l'amore e i sentimenti.


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti, Minerva
> perchè allora Ultimo ritorna su questo concetto secondo la quale noi saremmo degli anormali?
> 
> mi sembra che lui voglia ribadire che qui (sul forum)siamo soggetti a un meccanismo perverso che ci induce a pensare certe cose dei matrimoni, mentre fuori stanno le persone libere da pregiudizi, felici
> quasi che il forum fosse un discrimine


non ho seguito.mi fermo sugli schemi perché è un concetto che ricorre nei tuoi discorsi, e non solo .
come se chi crede in certi valori in realtà fosse bloccato da paraocchi e non riuscisse a vedere il suo rapporto in piena libertà .
rivendico la mia lucidità nell'essere fedele...che non è un merito ma una scelta consapevole


----------



## Kid (8 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma certo sono stato puttana anch'io..e ho il coraggio di scriverlo..ma le amiche utenti puttane..non vogliono sentirselo dire..loro sono diversamente fedeli...ahahahhah...mi viene in mente Bersani alle ultime elezioni''non e'vero a che a Parma abbiamo perso..non abbiamo vinto..tutto qua'''.............


LOL

Comunque da una parte capisco le traditrici eh... il termine puttana dà fastidio perchè si porta dietro anni di maschilismo. Ma vorrei fosse chiaro che per me ha un significato diverso.

Certo che il diversamente fedele di Tebe  è da mazzata sulle palle ogni volta che lo leggo! :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> LOL
> 
> Comunque da una parte capisco le traditrici eh... il termine puttana dà fastidio perchè si porta dietro anni di maschilismo. Ma vorrei fosse chiaro che per me ha un significato diverso.
> 
> Certo che il *diversamente fedele *di Tebe è da mazzata sulle palle ogni volta che lo leggo! :rotfl:


con la simpatia che ho per tebe ma tutti i_ diversamente _sono parecchio ipocriti
in questo caso è ironico ma non serve ad attenuare la scorrettezza


----------



## Kid (8 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> con la simpatia che ho per tebe ma tutti i_ diversamente _sono parecchio ipocriti


E' un termine paraculo.

Però fa effetto e affascina i nuovi utenti che lo vedono come una salvezza per le loro marachelle coniugali.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ho seguito.mi fermo sugli schemi perché è un concetto che ricorre nei tuoi discorsi, e non solo .
> *come se chi crede in certi valori in realtà fosse bloccato da paraocchi e non riuscisse a vedere il suo rapporto in piena libertà .*
> rivendico la mia lucidità nell'essere fedele...che non è un merito ma una scelta consapevole



non era questo il discorso, anche perché non lo penso affatto


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non era questo il discorso, anche perché non lo penso affatto


ah no? e adesso?:hockey:


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi dai del voi?
> quello a cui ti riferisci è un tradimento che mettiamo tutti in conto, diverso è il discorso portato avanti da tebe, chiara e lothar


Ho quotato te ma mi riferivo alla frangia dei "duri e puri". Detto questo, il discorso è che possiamo anche parlare di schemi mentali, se prendiamo per buono l'assunto, però, che anche questi si modificano nel corso del tempo. Perchè, Tebe a parte, gli altri che hai citato hanno tutti cominciato a tradire DOPO il matrimonio, anche parecchi anni dopo. E la stessa Tebe ad un certo punto si è messa in testa di fare la fedele, stravolgendo uno schema mentale precedente. Che poi per lei non sia andata a buon fine, chiaramente, è un altro discorso. Quello che voglio dire è che tutto può cambiare, e ragionare per schemi mentali è, di fatto, totalmente inutile.


----------



## lunaiena (8 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ...smettetela con questa storia delle troie e dei puttanieri ^__^
> 
> abbiamo già stabilito che non si può mettere un'etichetta a tutto, a prescindere da Lothar
> 
> ...



Veramente non mi sento troia .......
ma quanto vorrei essere un "puttanone".......


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ho quotato te *ma mi riferivo alla frangia dei "duri e puri*". Detto questo, il discorso è che possiamo anche parlare di schemi mentali, se prendiamo per buono l'assunto, però, che anche questi si modificano nel corso del tempo. Perchè, Tebe a parte, gli altri che hai citato hanno tutti cominciato a tradire DOPO il matrimonio, anche parecchi anni dopo. E la stessa Tebe ad un certo punto si è messa in testa di fare la fedele, stravolgendo uno schema mentale precedente. Che poi per lei non sia andata a buon fine, chiaramente, è un altro discorso. Quello che voglio dire è che *tutto può cambiare*, e ragionare per schemi mentali è, di fatto, totalmente inutile.


aborro: io sono io.
sì, tutto può cambiare ma gli schemi mentali che sono?ce li hai tu? io no?
ho dei valori, delle convinzioni che certamente sono mutate nel tempo, delle idee, una dignità.un po' di cose dentro


----------



## Ultimo (8 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti, Minerva
> perchè allora Ultimo ritorna su questo concetto secondo la quale noi saremmo degli anormali?
> 
> mi sembra che lui voglia ribadire che qui (sul forum)siamo soggetti a un meccanismo perverso che ci induce a pensare certe cose dei matrimoni, mentre fuori stanno le persone libere da pregiudizi, felici
> quasi che il forum fosse un discrimine



Le stai scrivendo tu queste cose, io ho scritto soltanto che esiste anche ed è la maggioranza, che esistono persone che non stanno a filosofeggiare se una traditrice seriale o no sia una troia oppure no. e viceversa cercare dei nomi su un uomo traditore.


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2012)

forse ultimo vuol dire che qui dentro molti concetti passano in scioltezza ma fuori pochi riuscirebbero a digerire con disinvoltura una tebe che parla di baci umidi con l'amante e di seguito lo stupro del compagno
o un lothar che  progetta la stagista


----------



## perplesso (8 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Veramente non mi sento troia .......
> ma quanto vorrei essere un "puttanone".......


ehm......sarò scemo ma non capisco.....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> questa me la devi spiegare
> 
> chi è contento della sua vita non credo che senta il bisogno di definire gli altri in qualche modo





Ultimo ha detto:


> Le stai scrivendo tu queste cose, io ho scritto soltanto che esiste anche ed è la maggioranza, che *esistono persone che non stanno a filosofeggiare se una traditrice seriale o no sia una troia oppure no.* e viceversa cercare dei nomi su un uomo traditore.



no, bello, guarda che questo l'ho scritto io


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> ehm......sarò scemo ma non capisco.....


tranquillo! 
non farti troppe domande:condom:


----------



## Ultimo (8 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> forse ultimo vuol dire che qui dentro molti concetti passano in scioltezza ma fuori pochi riuscirebbero a digerire con disinvoltura una tebe che parla di baci umidi con l'amante e di seguito lo stupro del compagno
> o un lothar che  progetta la stagista


Si Minerva, è una spiegazione che rende l'idea. schemi che stanno soltanto in certi situazioni e posti, dove si arriva a normalizzare quello che normale non è. Sperando che nella realtà si possa trarre invece il meglio dei confronti che qua si hanno, e non il resto.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no, bello, guarda che questo l'ho scritto io



Se mi riscrivi bello.. mi sciolgo :rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Agosto 2012)

.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si Minerva, è una spiegazione che rende l'idea. schemi che stanno soltanto in certi situazioni e posti, dove si arriva a normalizzare quello che normale non è. *Sperando che nella realtà si possa trarre invece il meglio dei confronti, che qua si hanno e non il resto*.




finalmente ho capito quel che volevi dire :smile:


----------



## Ultimo (8 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> .



Ammettilo come riesco a farti incazzare io nessuno


----------



## Ultimo (8 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> finalmente ho capito quel che volevi dire :smile:


Merito mio o tuo? :rotfl:


----------



## zen (8 Agosto 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> .Non mi pare. A te si? Sicuro-a? O magari insisti a far partire tutti i tuoi ragionamenti da un assunto non condisibile ossia che pensare valutando tra piu' opzioni sia un quid neutro che non implica inevitabilmente un giudizio. Se parti sempre da questa prospettiva non e' che glisso ma semplicemente taccio. Dovrei sempre ripetere che non sono d'accordo e sarebbe questo si noioso. Time out sino a domani. Sonno. Scusa. Gioia e Serenita'.



ma no.
dicevo che hai glissato sul fatto che, partendo tu dall'assunto che i pensieri espressi contengono inevitabilmente un giudizio implicito, questo stesso giudizio parrebbe poi riguardare solo i pensieri altrui, non i tuoi.
comunque lasciamo stare.

mi sorprende e mi diverte sempre verificare quanto il significato delle parole possa rivelarsi elastico, come possa essere diversamente "indossato" da chi le pronuncia e da chi le ascolta.

gioia e serenità mi piace molto.


----------



## Hellseven (8 Agosto 2012)

*Ciao*

bentrovato.
Ero certo che saresti arrivato.
Mi occupi a tenermi impegnato in attesa che inizino le ferie venerdì.
ps Credo in realtà tu abbia ragione, sul piano strettamente testuale mi sono fregato da solo ed il tuo ragionamento è stringente ... Ma non vorrei ammetterlo così facilmente 



zen ha detto:


> ma no.
> dicevo che hai glissato sul fatto che, partendo tu dall'assunto che i pensieri espressi contengono inevitabilmente un giudizio implicito, questo stesso giudizio parrebbe poi riguardare solo i pensieri altrui, non i tuoi.
> comunque lasciamo stare.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tebe (8 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ...smettetela con questa storia delle troie e dei puttanieri ^__^
> 
> abbiamo già stabilito che non si può mettere un'etichetta a tutto, a prescindere da Lothar
> 
> ...


si si è capito, ma mi incuriosisce il fatto che lui si sminuisca, capisci?
Con le troie, in quanto troie, è facile andarci perchè ci vanno tutti e non hai bisogno di tante cose...
Lui dice sempre che ha donne di classe ma se sono troie sono troie, classe o non classe la danno a tutti e quindi a prescindere dal fascino di lothar...
E' questo che non capisco del pensiero lothariano.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> si si è capito, ma mi incuriosisce il fatto che lui si sminuisca, capisci?
> Con le troie, in quanto troie, è facile andarci perchè ci vanno tutti e non hai bisogno di tante cose...
> Lui dice sempre che ha donne di classe ma se sono troie sono troie, classe o non classe la danno a tutti e quindi a prescindere dal fascino di lothar...
> E' questo che non capisco del pensiero lothariano.



Il pensiero di Lothar sta nel semplice fatto che alla moglie lui .. che gli da che gli da che gli da!! e quindi tutte le altre donne alle quali i mariti non danno il che gli do etc sono troie e gli uomini cornuti, tanto semplice da capire.


----------



## Tebe (8 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me lothar parla come parecchi uomini pensano


Non sono d'accordo. Ma per niente.
Un certo tipo di uomo sicuramente ma lo pensa a prescindere. E non ha è  maggiornaza, almeno per chi frequento io.


----------



## Tebe (8 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Micio, il fatto è che delle donne impegnate con cui sono stato non ho mai pensato che fossero delle troie. Primo perchè altrimenti non ci sarei andato, e secondo perchè dovrei per forza di cosa pensarlo di me stesso. Non sarò sicuramente un santo, quello si, ma neanche un facilone. A me, comunque, il fatto che tu pensi di scoparti delle troie, inteso come dici tu, è triste. Poi oh, contento tu.


Ma infatti è quello che dico io.
Si scopa delle troie ed è felice?

E' questo che non capisco...è degradante mi sembra


----------



## free (8 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> si si è capito, ma mi incuriosisce il fatto che lui si sminuisca, capisci?
> Con le troie, in quanto troie, è facile andarci perchè ci vanno tutti e non hai bisogno di tante cose...
> Lui dice sempre che ha donne di classe ma se sono troie sono troie, classe o non classe la danno a tutti e quindi a prescindere dal fascino di lothar...
> *E' questo che non capisco del pensiero lothariano.*


io non ho capito proprio niente
aveva detto che l'amante giovane non aveva la classe (per usare un eufemismo) di quella coetanea-ma-solo-baci, ma poi fa lo sdolcinato con la prima...o sbaglio?


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> aborro: io sono io.
> sì, tutto può cambiare ma gli schemi mentali che sono?ce li hai tu? io no?
> ho dei valori, delle convinzioni che certamente sono mutate nel tempo, delle idee, una dignità.un po' di cose dentro


Anch'io sono io, ma non sono l'io di ieri e probabilmente non sarò lo stesso io domani. Altrimenti non sarei senziente, ma un monolite.
Uno schema mentale è un percorso che fai mentalmente, quasi sempre inconsapevolmente, che ti porta ad avere certe opinioni piuttosto che altre. Tutti abbiamo degli schemi mentali, chiaramente, dovuto in gran parte all'esperianze, educazione, e blablabla.


----------



## lothar57 (8 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> io non ho capito proprio niente
> aveva detto che l'amante giovane non aveva la classe (per usare un eufemismo) di quella coetanea-ma-solo-baci, ma poi fa lo sdolcinato con la prima...o sbaglio?



ahahahh.no amico mio..non lo faccio con nessuna delle due...a malapena dico amore a mio moglie..sono fatto cosi'..ma ho altri pregi,se no mi avrebbe pianatato da una vita:smile:


----------



## Tebe (8 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Il pensiero di Lothar sta nel semplice fatto che alla moglie lui .. che gli da che gli da che gli da!! e quindi tutte le altre donne alle quali i mariti non danno il che gli do etc sono troie e gli uomini cornuti, tanto semplice da capire.


no, non hai capito il punto.

Lothar dice che lui si scopa solo donne di gran classe e fighe.
Poi si scopre che invece sono troie.

A cosa serve cercarle di gran classe se poi la danno a tutti lothar compreso?


----------



## Tebe (8 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> io non ho capito proprio niente
> aveva detto che l'amante giovane non aveva la classe (per usare un eufemismo) di quella coetanea-ma-solo-baci, *ma poi fa lo sdolcinato con la prima...o sbaglio?*


no, non sbagli.
fa lo sdolcinato con le troie?

Minchia che tristezza.
ma una donna amante normale e non che la dia via a tutti?
Sono la maggioranaza tra l'altro...

mah...


----------



## free (8 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahh.no amico mio..non lo faccio con nessuna delle due...a malapena dico amore a mio moglie..sono fatto cosi'..ma ho altri pregi,se no mi avrebbe pianatato da una vita:smile:



ma non avevi detto che ti mancava? o qualcosa del genere?:smile:


----------



## Hellseven (8 Agosto 2012)

*Ricapitolando*

Da quanto mi è dato di capire tre sono le correnti di pensiero  dominanti rispetto alla donna impegnata che ama concedersi agli uomini  che non siano il partner ufficiale o alla donna libera che scientemente  si porta a letto un uomo impegnato(e sempre alla fine dei discorsi  liquidata con un semplicistico quanto non proprio affettuoso e lapidario  "la troia", mentre lui, poraccio, è un santo vittima degli eventi :mrgreen :
La troia è quella che la offre a tutti. Ed il fatto che la offra a tutti le attribuisce un connotato negativo.
La troia è quella che la offre a tutti. Ed il fatto che la offra a tutti  le attribuisce un connotato di neutralità, nel senso che questo suo  comportamento non è necessariamente un disvalore. 
La troia è quella che la offre a tutti. Ed il fatto che la offra a tutti   le attribuisce un connotato di positività, nel senso che questo suo   comportamento è un pregio. 
  Ora,il maggior disprezzo nei confronti della donna di cui sopra sembra provenire non dalle mogli o compagne tradite e neppure da coloro che praticano la fedeltà di coppia bensì proprio da coloro che da queste donne traggono diletto.
Uno scenario paradossale.


----------



## free (8 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> no, non sbagli.
> fa lo sdolcinato con le troie?
> 
> Minchia che tristezza.
> ...



non credo che si tratti di a quanti la dia, ma che la dia ad uno sposato, sia da sposata che da single


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> La troia è quella che la offre a tutti. Ed il fatto che la offra a tutti le attribuisce un connotato di neutralità, nel senso che questo suo comportamento non è necessariamente un disvalore.


Diciamo che se dovessi scegliere l'ipotesi più vicina a quello che penso nel riassunto che hai fatto mi troverei qua.
Però l'idea che una che scopa tranquillamente con chi vuole (non con chi capita) sia una troia è piuttosto fuori dai miei schemi mentali, tanto per tornare a quello che dicevamo prima, a prescindere se sia sposata o vada con sposati.


----------



## Tubarao (8 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> no, non hai capito il punto.
> 
> Lothar dice che lui si scopa solo donne di gran classe e fighe.
> Poi si scopre che invece sono troie.
> ...


La danno con classe però


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Micia!!
> 
> e'diversa la cosa..cara mia..voi siete razionali,sapete a cosa andate incontro.perfettamente.
> Noi no..vediamo una mini gonna e via..non pensiamo al danno che facciamo,seguiamo l'istinto...voi no..vedete la fede al dito,sapete.....




quindi secondo il tuo ragionamento : chi va con uomini spostai è una troia.


chi va con donne sposate  è ? un istintivo?


Lo sai  che quello che hai scritto appartiene al tipico atteggiament psicologico e culturale italiano che vuole l omo  istintivo per bisogno naturale e la donna è invece zoccola ? ( e quindi inferiore perchè non legittimata come voi ?


----------



## Tebe (8 Agosto 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Da quanto mi è dato di capire tre sono le correnti di pensiero  dominanti rispetto alla donna impegnata che ama concedersi agli uomini  che non siano il partner ufficiale o alla donna libera che scientemente  si porta a letto un uomo impegnato(e sempre alla fine dei discorsi  liquidata con un semplicistico quanto non proprio affettuoso e lapidario  "la troia", mentre lui, poraccio, è un santo vittima degli eventi :mrgreen :
> La troia è quella che la offre a tutti. Ed il fatto che la offra a tutti le attribuisce un connotato negativo.
> La troia è quella che la offre a tutti. Ed il fatto che la offra a tutti  le attribuisce un connotato di neutralità, nel senso che questo suo  comportamento non è necessariamente un disvalore.
> La troia è quella che la offre a tutti. Ed il fatto che la offra a tutti   le attribuisce un connotato di positività, nel senso che questo suo   comportamento è un pregio.
> ...


e raccapricciante di quanto poco valore uno si dia andando con troie conclamate dal suo pensiero.

Ti quoto ma non posso ancora approvarti


----------



## exStermy (8 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma infatti è quello che dico io.
> Si scopa delle troie ed è felice?
> 
> E' questo che non capisco...è degradante mi sembra


Ma per Lothar il considerarle troie e' funzionale a non rimanerci "attaccato"...

solo se ti autoconvinci che siano troie ritieni che debbano essere trattate solo da troie e non da vagine con un Quore attaccato...

Lothar continua cosi' oseno' so' cazzi acidi pure per te...

ahahah


----------



## Tebe (8 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> non credo che si tratti di a quanti la dia, ma che la dia ad uno sposato, sia da sposata che da single


ma è degrandante lo stesso per lui che ci va, pensare che a quella in cui lo infili è una troia, non ti sembra?
Io non potrei mai andare con un uomo che non stimo e che penso sia un troio o un puttaniere. mai.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma per Lothar il considerarle troie e' funzionale a non rimanerci "attaccato"...


Non credo. Anche perchè, a meno che non si rincoglionisca tutto insieme, ha anche un'età per la quale difficilmente rimani "attaccato" perchè sai cosa cerchi.
Secondo me è proprio per una questione di cultura.


----------



## Tebe (8 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma per Lothar il considerarle troie e' funzionale a non rimanerci "attaccato"...
> 
> solo se ti autoconvinci che siano troie ritieni che debbano essere trattate solo da troie e non da vagine con un Quore attaccato...
> 
> ...



...ok...questo posso capirlo...si, ci sta.
Non ci avevo pensato.

Grazie Stermy!!
bacini!!!!


----------



## free (8 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma è degrandante lo stesso per lui che ci va, pensare che a quella in cui lo infili è una troia, non ti sembra?
> Io non potrei mai andare con un uomo che non stimo e che penso sia un troio o un puttaniere. mai.


mi sembra, ed aggiungo che spesso dice che trae piacere dal fatto di scoparsi la donna di un altro
probabilmente in questo lui vede la troia
o no?


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> no, non hai capito il punto.
> 
> Lothar dice che lui si scopa solo donne di gran classe e fighe.
> Poi si scopre che invece sono troie.
> ...



tebe, amore scusa...ma ti potrà mai dire l autentica stima che ripone su queste ?
 e cazzo dai...se i troppo sveglia per farti dire certe cose..

ti pare che ti dice, " sai mi sono scopata una burina da spavento, una ignorantona brutta che puzzava pure"

se usa cosi la moglie
e cosi le sue " fighe " ( cit )

un certo tipo di considerazione verso il genere femminile lo avrà. aldilà di tutti i discorsi teorici e le menate intelletualistiche di alcuni/e che ci facciamo tutti qui dentro


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Agosto 2012)

*quotai*



exStermy ha detto:


> Ma per Lothar il considerarle troie e' funzionale a non rimanerci "attaccato"...
> 
> solo se ti autoconvinci che siano troie ritieni che debbano essere trattate solo da troie e non da vagine con un Quore attaccato...
> 
> ...


ecco perchè ti ammmo ammmore.


----------



## Tebe (8 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> mi sembra, ed aggiungo che spesso dice che trae piacere dal fatto di scoparsi la donna di un altro
> probabilmente in questo lui vede la troia
> o no?


Potrebbe anche essere  una questione di eccitamento  se trae piacere nel sapere  di fare cornuto un altro uomo con la troia consequenziale.

Personalmente non traggo nessun piacere nel fatto di scoparmi l'uomo di un altra, ma proprio per niente. Anzi è abbastanza raggelante solo l'idea.

Però si, anche questo. Non mi ricordavo che lo aveva scritto.

beh...anche vista così ...ci può stare.
Ognuno si eccita a modo suo


----------



## lunaiena (8 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> ehm......sarò scemo ma non capisco.....



Ho visto un film tempo fa dove il marito chiamava la moglie " puttanone"
Quel termine in quel contesto mi è piaciuto .... tutto qui....


----------



## exStermy (8 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non credo. Anche perchè, a meno che non si rincoglionisca tutto insieme, ha anche un'età per la quale difficilmente rimani "attaccato" perchè sai cosa cerchi.
> Secondo me è proprio per una questione di cultura.


E certo che sai cosa cerchi....

la troia...

ed io che ho detto?

ahahahah


----------



## free (8 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Potrebbe anche essere  una questione di eccitamento  se trae piacere nel sapere  di fare cornuto un altro uomo con la troia consequenziale.
> 
> Personalmente non traggo nessun piacere nel fatto di scoparmi l'uomo di un altra, ma proprio per niente. Anzi è abbastanza raggelante solo l'idea.
> 
> ...



forse è il timore ancestrale di ritrovarsi cornuti che lo spinge a rendere cornuti gli altri mariti
psicologia da bar, non dateci peso


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> E certo che sai cosa cerchi....
> 
> *la troia...*
> 
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Agosto 2012)

o rido o sti discorsi mi fanno venire le madonne se rispondo seriamente. quindi fanculo


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> o rido o sti discorsi mi fanno venire le madonne se rispondo seriamente. quindi fanculo


ridi che è meglio :smile:


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ridi che è meglio :smile:


bella sgnacchera ....lo sai che mi sono comprata un sandalo 12 che mo te lo devo proprio fare vede'..
dimmi poi quando cz lo metto..boh...sui sanpietrini..poi..

o ?


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> E certo che sai cosa cerchi....
> 
> la troia...
> 
> ...



Precisamente. E vedi che allora è proprio perchè pensa che siano troie. Non è che gli fa comodo pensarlo per non rimanerci "attaccato". E' che cerca una certo tipo di donne che lui ritiene troie. Tant'è.


----------



## Tebe (8 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Precisamente. E vedi che allora è proprio perchè pensa che siano troie. Non è che gli fa comodo pensarlo per non rimanerci "attaccato". E' che cerca una certo tipo di donne che lui ritiene troie. Tant'è.


sintesi perfetta. la sposo


----------



## exStermy (8 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> forse è il timore ancestrale di ritrovarsi cornuti che lo spinge a rendere cornuti gli altri mariti
> psicologia da bar, non dateci peso


Puo' essere che il fatto che si ecciti a pensare al cornuto e' perche esorcizzi in qualche maniera il fatto di diventare o essere un cornuto lui...

come quando se ride a vede' uno che cade...

godi che non sia successo a te...

ahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Agosto 2012)

mi sa che entrambi dicano la stessa cosa ma ho sonno.


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Ma per niente.
> *Un certo tipo di uomo sicuramente *ma lo pensa a prescindere. E non ha è maggiornaza, almeno per chi frequento io.


allora sei d'accordo


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> View attachment 5188
> 
> bella sgnacchera ....lo sai che mi sono comprata un sandalo 12 che mo te lo devo proprio fare vede'..
> dimmi poi quando cz lo metto..boh...sui sanpietrini..poi..
> ...


bello!!!!!!!!!!
io in saldo me ne sono comprati parecchi! 
considera che ieri avevo un decoltè grigio altissimo! 

pure oggi non sono da meno! tacco 12.... a spillo....


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> bello!!!!!!!!!!
> io in saldo me ne sono comprati parecchi!
> considera che ieri avevo un decoltè grigio altissimo!
> 
> pure oggi non sono da meno! tacco 12.... a spillo....


ma in ufficio..sui sanpietrini no . vero ?


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> con la simpatia che ho per tebe ma tutti i_ diversamente _sono parecchio ipocriti
> in questo caso è ironico ma non serve ad attenuare la scorrettezza



mi èvenuto il dubbio che per tutti i dversamente s'intendano i traditori mentre contestavo l'uso del termine anche per l'handicap


----------



## exStermy (8 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Precisamente. E vedi che allora è proprio perchè pensa che siano troie. Non è che gli fa comodo pensarlo per non rimanerci "attaccato". E' che cerca una certo tipo di donne che lui ritiene troie. Tant'è.


ao' te sei leggermente incartato...

continui  a dire cio' che sostengo io...

ahahahah

i meccanismi quando scattano non sempre sono percepiti a livello conscio...

comunque...


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma in ufficio..sui sanpietrini no . vero ?


sui sanpietrini evito!
allora intento queste due---- comprate lo scorso sabato in saldo!


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ao' te sei leggermente incartato...
> 
> continui a dire cio' che sostengo io...
> 
> ...


No. Tu dici che le considera troie, anche a livello inconscio, per non rimanerci attaccato. Io dico che per lui sono troie non per un ragionamento che s'è fatto (ripeto, anche a livello inconscio), ma proprio per una questione culturale, per l'ambiente in cui è cresciuto e per l'età che ha.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. Tu dici che le considera troie, anche a livello inconscio, per non rimanerci attaccato. Io dico che per lui sono troie non per un ragionamento che s'è fatto (ripeto, anche a livello inconscio), ma proprio per una questione culturale, per l'ambiente in cui è cresciuto e per l'età che ha.


SI...
Dai non c'è pericolo che Lothar perda la testa per una donna no?
Lui non ha testa no?
Ma solo spirito felino...


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma in ufficio..sui sanpietrini no . vero ?


queste sono quelle che ho oggi!
Le mie però sono color jeans e hanno la punta aperta! ma non le trovo su google..


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma solo spirito felino...



Per quello mi piace tanto, il gattone micione!


----------



## free (8 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Puo' essere che il fatto che si ecciti a pensare al cornuto e' perche esorcizzi in qualche maniera il fatto di diventare o essere un cornuto lui...
> 
> come quando se ride a vede' uno che cade...
> 
> ...


e io che ho detto?
 stesso bar, spostati un po' che fa caldo!:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (8 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. Tu dici che le considera troie, anche a livello inconscio, per non rimanerci attaccato. Io dico che per lui sono troie non per un ragionamento che s'è fatto (ripeto, anche a livello inconscio), ma proprio per una questione culturale, per l'ambiente in cui è cresciuto e per l'età che ha.


Ma nel tuo caso, il fatto aprioristico di non innamorarti di una prostituta da strada e' frutto di una tua questione culturale, per l'ambiente in cui sei cresciuto e per l'età che hai?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Puo' essere che il fatto che si ecciti a pensare al cornuto e' perche esorcizzi in qualche maniera il fatto di diventare o essere un cornuto lui...
> 
> come quando se ride a vede' uno che cade...
> 
> ...


Beh questo sarebbe il tuo schema mentale no?
Temi Lothar perchè sai che potrebbe farti cornuto no?

ahahahahahahahahaahah


----------



## exStermy (8 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> e io che ho detto?
> stesso bar, spostati un po' che fa caldo!:rotfl:


Infatti corroboravo la tua tesi...

ahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma nel tuo caso, il fatto aprioristico di non innamorarti di una prostituta da strada e' frutto di una tua questione culturale, per l'ambiente in cui sei cresciuto e per l'età che hai?


Io? Ammesso che ci andassi (e non ci sono mai andato) potrei anche innamorarmi, mica no.  E comunque il micione non ci andrebbe perchè è tirchio, mica per altro. Per quello va a troie.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Agosto 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Da quanto mi è dato di capire tre sono le correnti di pensiero  dominanti rispetto alla donna impegnata che ama concedersi agli uomini  che non siano il partner ufficiale o alla donna libera che scientemente  si porta a letto un uomo impegnato(e sempre alla fine dei discorsi  liquidata con un semplicistico quanto non proprio affettuoso e lapidario  "la troia", mentre lui, poraccio, è un santo vittima degli eventi :mrgreen :
> La troia è quella che la offre a tutti. Ed il fatto che la offra a tutti le attribuisce un connotato negativo.
> La troia è quella che la offre a tutti. Ed il fatto che la offra a tutti  le attribuisce un connotato di neutralità, nel senso che questo suo  comportamento non è necessariamente un disvalore.
> La troia è quella che la offre a tutti. Ed il fatto che la offra a tutti   le attribuisce un connotato di positività, nel senso che questo suo   comportamento è un pregio.
> ...





Tebe ha detto:


> e raccapricciante di quanto poco valore uno si dia andando con troie conclamate dal suo pensiero.
> 
> Ti quoto ma non posso ancora approvarti



eccola là. nemmeno io posso approvare la tua distinta analisi
epperò ti quoto assieme a tebe


----------



## Tebe (8 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> allora sei d'accordo


No, perchè tu hai parlato di maggior parte.
Io sostengo che è la minima parte e va sempre più scomparendo.
Non era in discussione che alcuni lo pensino, era la quantità


----------



## exStermy (8 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh questo sarebbe il tuo schema mentale no?
> Temi Lothar perchè sai che potrebbe farti cornuto no?
> 
> ahahahahahahahahaahah


Perche' e' solo il tipo di traditore alla Lothar che rende cornuti?..ma che cojonazzo..

ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Da quanto mi è dato di capire tre sono le correnti di pensiero dominanti rispetto alla donna impegnata che ama concedersi agli uomini che non siano il partner ufficiale o alla donna libera che scientemente si porta a letto un uomo impegnato(e sempre alla fine dei discorsi liquidata con un semplicistico quanto non proprio affettuoso e lapidario "la troia", mentre lui, poraccio, è un santo vittima degli eventi :mrgreen :
> La troia è quella che la offre a tutti. Ed il fatto che la offra a tutti le attribuisce un connotato negativo.
> La troia è quella che la offre a tutti. Ed il fatto che la offra a tutti le attribuisce un connotato di neutralità, nel senso che questo suo comportamento non è necessariamente un disvalore.
> La troia è quella che la offre a tutti. Ed il fatto che la offra a tutti le attribuisce un connotato di positività, nel senso che questo suo comportamento è un pregio.
> ...


ma questo paradosso è il primo punto che è stato contestato da subito a lothar e più volte


----------



## exStermy (8 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io? Ammesso che ci andassi (e non ci sono mai andato) potrei anche innamorarmi, mica no.  E comunque il micione non ci andrebbe perchè è tirchio, mica per altro. Per quello va a troie.


azz... ti potresti innamorare anche di una vera puttana?...maro'...

beh allora secondo il tuo modo di pensare o mejo di non pensare, comincia a pensarce perche' te po' sempre servi'...sei a rischio...

ahahahah


----------



## Tubarao (8 Agosto 2012)

Certe definzioni vengono date anche per esorcizzare.

Io rimango dell'idea che alla base c'è anche una forte componente di "vorrei ma non posso".


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Certe definzioni vengono date anche per esorcizzare.
> 
> Io rimango dell'idea che alla basa c'è anche una forte componente di "vorrei ma non posso".


cioè?


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> azz... ti potresti innamorare anche di una vera puttana?...maro'...
> 
> beh allora secondo il tuo modo di pensare o mejo di non pensare, comincia a pensarce perche' te po' sempre servi'...sei a rischio...
> 
> ahahahah


E' che il tuo è un parallelismo non tanto forzato, quanto completamente sbagliato tra puttana (donna che si fa pagare) e troia (donna che no perchè gli piace anche se mette corna a destra e a manca). 
Chiaramente, il concetto che di una puttana non ci si innamora (ma anche che non ci si va, per dire), è frutto non solo di quello che ti hanno inculcato (poi dipende anche dall'ambiente in cui sei cresciuto, ovviamente, ma passami il concetto), ma anche del buon senso. Funzionano entrambi allo stesso scopo.
Però troia e puttana non è la stessa cosa. Non puoi metterle sullo stesso piano perchè è uno stiracchiare i limiti del discorso, per avere ragione, oltre il punto di rottura. Qua mica si parla di escort, puttane da bordello o puttane da marciapiede. Che di quelle non ci si possa innamorare è assodato penso per tutti (anche se poi capita, ma il mondo è vario, no?). E non è materia di opinione se una è puttana o meno. E' invece opinabilissimo pensare che una sia troia o no. Ed infatti stiamo discutendo proprio di quello. Non di puttane e puttanate varie.


----------



## Hellseven (8 Agosto 2012)

*Ne predo atto*



Minerva ha detto:


> ma questo paradosso è il primo punto che è stato contestato da subito a lothar e più volte


Io, come ben saprà Zen () non giudico (eh Zen ) osservo. Ma forse, caro Zen già osservando e facendomi una qualunque opinione, scelgo e quindi prima di scegliere ho ... non giudicato bensì valutato. ....
valutare è cosa diversa dal giudicare e direi che questa potrebbe essere un'onorevole resa da parte mia.


----------



## Tubarao (8 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> cioè?


Non si può negare che per una certa tipologia di uomini, e per certi versi mi c'infilo anche io, la donna "troia" (uso l'accezione lotharesca del termine) attrae, eccome se attrae, ma per retaggi vari, tipici maschili, non si può mica confessarlo  E allora, ecco che il termine viene usato al negativo, alla Lotharesca. 

Il vorrei ma non posso è proprio quello......mi piacerebbe dire che a me la "troia" arrapa, ma non posso altrimenti passo da _________ (mettere al posto dei trattini quello che più vi pare).

Ho avuto più volte modo  di parlare di come con una donna che nell'immaginario maschile calza perfettamente alla definzione di troia, io ci sia stato fidanzato per diversi anni, con somma soddisfazione, e sottolineo come quelli che più la denigravano, erano quelli a cui lei non aveva neanche fatto sentire il profumo (altro aspetto del vorrei ma non posso)


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Io, come ben saprà Zen () non giudico (eh Zen ) osservo. Ma forse, caro Zen già osservando e facendomi una qualunque opinione, scelgo e quindi prima di scegliere ho ... non giudicato bensì valutato. ....
> valutare è cosa diversa dal giudicare e direi che questa potrebbe essere un'onorevole resa da parte mia.


sì, va bene


----------



## Tubarao (8 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' che il tuo è un parallelismo non tanto forzato, quanto completamente sbagliato tra puttana (donna che si fa pagare) e troia (donna che no perchè gli piace anche se mette corna a destra e a manca).
> Chiaramente, il concetto che di una puttana non ci si innamora (ma anche che non ci si va, per dire), è frutto non solo di quello che ti hanno inculcato (poi dipende anche dall'ambiente in cui sei cresciuto, ovviamente, ma passami il concetto), ma anche del buon senso. Funzionano entrambi allo stesso scopo.
> Però troia e puttana non è la stessa cosa. Non puoi metterle sullo stesso piano perchè è uno stiracchiare i limiti del discorso, per avere ragione, oltre il punto di rottura. Qua mica si parla di escort, puttane da bordello o puttane da marciapiede.* Che di quelle non ci si possa innamorare è assodato penso per tutti (anche se poi capita, ma il mondo è vario, no?).* E non è materia di opinione se una è puttana o meno. E' invece opinabilissimo pensare che una sia troia o no. Ed infatti stiamo discutendo proprio di quello. Non di puttane e puttanate varie.


Se è successo a Richard Gere non vedo perchè non potrebbe succedere a me.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se è successo a Richard Gere non vedo perchè non potrebbe succedere a me.



Eh.


----------



## exStermy (8 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' che il tuo è un parallelismo non tanto forzato, quanto completamente sbagliato tra puttana (donna che si fa pagare) e troia (donna che no perchè gli piace anche se mette corna a destra e a manca).
> Chiaramente, il concetto che di una puttana non ci si innamora (ma anche che non ci si va, per dire), è frutto non solo di quello che ti hanno inculcato (poi dipende anche dall'ambiente in cui sei cresciuto, ovviamente, ma passami il concetto), ma anche del buon senso. Funzionano entrambi allo stesso scopo.
> Però troia e puttana non è la stessa cosa. Non puoi metterle sullo stesso piano perchè è uno stiracchiare i limiti del discorso, per avere ragione, oltre il punto di rottura. Qua mica si parla di escort, puttane da bordello o puttane da marciapiede. Che di quelle non ci si possa innamorare è assodato penso per tutti (anche se poi capita, ma il mondo è vario, no?). E non è materia di opinione se una è puttana o meno. E' invece opinabilissimo pensare che una sia troia o no. Ed infatti stiamo discutendo proprio di quello. Non di puttane e puttanate varie.


Invece te ce giri intorno al discorso da duemila posts ma e' la stessa identica sbobba...

non stiamo discutendo se siano o meno troie le amanti di Lothar, ma del meccanismo che metti in atto per non innamorarti di una puttana da strada o di un'amante...

tu hai messo in mezzo addirittura, senza per altro centrarci per un cazzo, anche la cultura derivata dall'ambiente in cui si e vissuto per poi virare nel piu' semplice buon senso...

dove ce vedi la differenza nel meccanismo che metti in atto per non rimanerci invischiato con un puttana o un'amante, lo sa il cazzo...

ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non si può negare che per una certa tipologia di uomini, e per certi versi mi c'infilo anche io, la donna "troia" (uso l'accezione lotharesca del termine) attrae, eccome se attrae, ma per retaggi vari, tipici maschili, non si può mica confessarlo  E allora, ecco che il termine viene usato al negativo, alla Lotharesca.
> 
> Il vorrei ma non posso è proprio quello......mi piacerebbe dire che a me la "troia" arrapa, ma non posso altrimenti passo da _________ (mettere al posto dei trattini quello che più vi pare).
> 
> Ho avuto più volte modo di parlare di come con una donna che nell'immaginario maschile calza perfettamente alla definzione di troia, io ci sia stato fidanzato per diversi anni, con somma soddisfazione, e sottolineo come quelli che più la denigravano, erano quelli *a cui lei non aveva neanche fatto sentire il profumo *(altro aspetto del vorrei ma non posso)


però nota che a te inorgoglisce quello che non ha fatto ergo non pensi lo fosse. di una donna che ha avuto tantissimi uomini non mi perplime la "serietà" quanto la mancanza di selettività.


----------



## Tubarao (8 Agosto 2012)

Volevo solo dire che quella frase in neretto è una classica definizione di esseri umani di Seria A e Serie B.


----------



## exStermy (8 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non si può negare che per una certa tipologia di uomini, e per certi versi mi c'infilo anche io, la donna "troia" (uso l'accezione lotharesca del termine) attrae, eccome se attrae, ma per retaggi vari, tipici maschili, non si può mica confessarlo  E allora, ecco che il termine viene usato al negativo, alla Lotharesca.
> 
> Il vorrei ma non posso è proprio quello......mi piacerebbe dire che a me la "troia" arrapa, ma non posso altrimenti passo da _________ (mettere al posto dei trattini quello che più vi pare).
> 
> Ho avuto più volte modo  di parlare di come con una donna che nell'immaginario maschile calza perfettamente alla definzione di troia, io ci sia stato fidanzato per diversi anni, con somma soddisfazione, e sottolineo come quelli che più la denigravano, erano quelli a cui lei non aveva neanche fatto sentire il profumo (altro aspetto del vorrei ma non posso)


Si' pero' te poi la "zoccola" con cui era stato mezzo paese nun te la sei sposata mica...

come dici?

e' stato per altri motivi?

ahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Perche' e' solo il tipo di traditore alla Lothar che rende cornuti?..ma che cojonazzo..
> 
> ahahahahah


Si lui è il più efficace...
Non rompe, non ama, non si attacca alle gonne, non ti mette nei casini con il marito...
ma intanto te fa divertir...no?

ahahahahahahahaah


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si lui è il più efficace...
> Non rompe, non ama, non si attacca alle gonne, non ti mette nei casini con il marito...
> ma intanto te fa divertir...no?
> 
> ahahahahahahahaah


che faccia divertire lo dice lui


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Invece te ce giri intorno al discorso da duemila posts ma e' la stessa identica sbobba...
> 
> non stiamo discutendo se siano o meno troie le amanti di Lothar, ma del meccanismo che metti in atto per non innamorarti di una puttana da strada o di un'amante...
> 
> ...


Ma è lo stesso meccanismo che metti in azione tu...
Quando hai bisogno di vedere in me er fallito no?
Invece io me la godo e alla grande direi...no?

ahahahaahahahahahah

O lo stesso meccanismo per cui tu mi parli e io vedo in te...un...smarso...no?

ahahahahahahahahaahah


----------



## DreamTheater (8 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> bello!!!!!!!!!!
> io in saldo me ne sono comprati parecchi!
> considera che ieri avevo un decoltè grigio altissimo!
> 
> pure oggi non sono da meno! tacco 12.... a spillo....


 poveri piedi


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> poveri piedi


no è tutta questione di abitudine! io porto sempre i tacchi alti


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2012)

Lothar ragione così se una fosse una brava moglie, una donna fedele ecc..ecc.ecc...mica accetterebbe le mie avances e mica ci starebbe a certi giochini con me no? Vi trovo grande umiltà in questo piuttosto di quelli che pensano che le donne ci stiano perchè sono tutti dei richard gere o paul newman no? Lothar sa benissimo che se una donna non vuole certi casini, non se li cerca no?


----------



## exStermy (8 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si lui è il più efficace...
> Non rompe, non ama, non si attacca alle gonne, non ti mette nei casini con il marito...
> ma intanto te fa divertir...no?
> 
> ahahahahahahahaah


Sbajo o stai descrivendo una tipica troja?

ce lo so che te hai esperienze di tal guisa anche casalinghe...

a casa mia invece io e mi' moje nun semo cosi' "evoluti"...

ahahahahah


----------



## DreamTheater (8 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no è tutta questione di abitudine! io porto sempre i tacchi alti


OT on

modalità curioso 

OT off


----------



## Tubarao (8 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> però nota che a te inorgoglisce quello che non ha fatto ergo non pensi lo fosse. di una donna che ha avuto tantissimi uomini non mi perplime la "serietà" quanto la mancanza di selettività.


A me inorgoglisce di essere stato con una donna che era la donna di cui ero innamorato _anche _grazie alle esperienze che l'hanno fatta diventare quella che era quando la incontrai.

Sul fatto della selettività, potrei anche essere d'accordo con te, ma tieni presente che bisogna inquadrare il tutto nell'ambiente della piccola cittadina di provincia in cui tutti sanno tutto di tutti; fosse nata e cresciuta a Roma, sarebbe passato tutto inosservato. Hai due trombamici contemporaneamente a Roma e non lo viene a sapere nessuno, lo fai a Canicattì, sei zoccola.


----------



## exStermy (8 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma è lo stesso meccanismo che metti in azione tu...
> Quando hai bisogno di vedere in me er fallito no?
> Invece io me la godo e alla grande direi...no?
> 
> ...


che tu sia un fallito come marito ed abbia un matrimonio fallimetare nun e' un meccanismo che metto in atto io...

e' pura verita' oggettiva...

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> OT on
> 
> modalità curioso
> 
> OT off


:rotfl::rotfl:comunque ho postato la foto delle mie scarpe...se le vuoi vedere! curioso! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A me inorgoglisce di essere stato con una donna che era la donna di cui ero innamorato _anche _grazie alle esperienze che l'hanno fatta diventare quella che era quando la incontrai.
> 
> Sul fatto della selettività, potrei anche essere d'accordo con te, ma tieni presente che bisogna inquadrare il tutto nell'ambiente della piccola cittadina di provincia in cui tutti sanno tutto di tutti; fosse nata e cresciuta a Roma, sarebbe passato tutto inosservato.* Hai due trombamici contemporaneamente a Roma e non lo viene a sapere nessuno, lo fai a Canicattì, sei zoccola*.


:up:


----------



## exStermy (8 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A me inorgoglisce di essere stato con una donna che era la donna di cui ero innamorato _anche _grazie alle esperienze che l'hanno fatta diventare quella che era quando la incontrai.
> 
> Sul fatto della selettività, potrei anche essere d'accordo con te, ma tieni presente che bisogna inquadrare il tutto nell'ambiente della piccola cittadina di provincia in cui tutti sanno tutto di tutti; fosse nata e cresciuta a Roma, sarebbe passato tutto inosservato. Hai due trombamici contemporaneamente a Roma e non lo viene a sapere nessuno, lo fai a Canicattì, sei zoccola.


Beh pero' te dicesti che questa se fece mezzo paese e chi sparlava su di lei e' perche' stava nell'altra meta' rimasta a bocca asciutta...

non c'e' niente da fare, se il passato del partner non lo conosciamo, ne siamo meno influenzati e condizionati...altrimenti l'avventuretta temporanea e passeggera ce po' sta', perche' no...


----------



## lothar57 (8 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lothar ragione così se una fosse una brava moglie, una donna fedele ecc..ecc.ecc...mica accetterebbe le mie avances e mica ci starebbe a certi giochini con me no? Vi trovo grande umiltà in questo piuttosto di quelli che pensano che le donne ci stiano perchè sono tutti dei richard gere o paul newman no? Lothar sa benissimo che se una donna non vuole certi casini, non se li cerca no?



ciao Magnifico Contone....ecco perche'mi suonavano le orecchie!!!!avete scritto un'esagerazione tutti...chiedo venia mo ho da fare,posso rispondere solo ad uno...

Bravo!sei l'unico ad avere capito il mio pensiero!sai amico negli anni mi e'successo,di buttare la'una battuta con qualcuna che mi interessava...e di non ricavare un bel niente..perche'???semplice..donne fedeli al proprio uomo..lo erano e lo sono..non zoccole che al primo sorriso si bagnano.
Ma qua'dentro sono duri a capire...vero Gio'??????
i conti mi chiamano..at salut


----------



## DreamTheater (8 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:comunque ho postato la foto delle mie scarpe...se le vuoi vedere! curioso! :rotfl::rotfl:


 sadica, da vuote non hanno senso


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A me inorgoglisce di essere stato con una donna che era la donna di cui ero innamorato _anche _grazie alle esperienze che l'hanno fatta diventare quella che era quando la incontrai.
> 
> Sul fatto della selettività, potrei anche essere d'accordo con te, ma tieni presente che bisogna inquadrare il tutto nell'ambiente della piccola cittadina di provincia in cui tutti sanno tutto di tutti; fosse nata e cresciuta a Roma, sarebbe passato tutto inosservato. Hai due trombamici contemporaneamente a Roma e non lo viene a sapere nessuno, lo fai a Canicattì, sei zoccola.


beh, ma allora stai parlando di errori di valutazione, non di troie effettive.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> *Beh pero' te dicesti che questa se fece mezzo paese e chi sparlava su di lei e' perche' stava nell'altra meta' rimasta a bocca asciutta...*
> 
> non c'e' niente da fare, se il passato del partner non lo conosciamo, ne siamo meno influenzati e condizionati...altrimenti l'avventuretta temporanea e passeggera ce po' sta', perche' no...



Stermy, occhio che stai confermando sempre di più quello che penso di te già da tempo....


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> sadica, da vuote non hanno senso


usa l'immaginazione!


----------



## Tubarao (8 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Beh pero' te dicesti che questa se fece mezzo paese e chi sparlava su di lei e' perche' stava nell'altra meta' rimasta a bocca asciutta...
> 
> non c'e' niente da fare, se il passato del partner non lo conosciamo, ne siamo meno influenzati e condizionati...altrimenti l'avventuretta temporanea e passeggera ce po' sta', perche' no...


Stermi, ora non mi prendere alla lettera. Sono anche modi di dire. Quella se lìè fatta mezza Roma.....o cose del genere.

Se sotto sotto andassimo a fare il conto della serva, sono sicuro che lei, nell'arco di età di cui stiamo parlando (18 -23/24) abbia avuto lo stesso numero di uomini delle sue coetanee, magari qualcuno in più, solo che siccome il paese è piccolo e la gente mormora, magari le sue coetanee lo facevano con discrezione, a lei non poteva fregar di meno, e da lì ecco che diventi una che "si scopa mezzo paese".


----------



## geko (8 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Magnifico Contone....ecco perche'mi suonavano le orecchie!!!!avete scritto un'esagerazione tutti...chiedo venia mo ho da fare,posso rispondere solo ad uno...
> 
> Bravo!sei l'unico ad avere capito il mio pensiero!sai amico negli anni mi e'successo,di buttare la'una battuta con qualcuna che mi interessava...e di non ricavare un bel niente..*perche'???semplice..donne fedeli al proprio uomo..lo erano e lo sono..non zoccole che al primo sorriso si bagnano.*
> Ma qua'dentro sono duri a capire...vero Gio'??????
> i conti mi chiamano..at salut









Ma che dici, Lothy? Sono le persone a fare la differenza! E le donne sono persone (mi pare), messa così tu le dividi in due categorie: zoccole o non zoccole. Mi sembra un tantino riduttiva come analisi, non trovi?


----------



## DreamTheater (8 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Magnifico Contone....ecco perche'mi suonavano le orecchie!!!!avete scritto un'esagerazione tutti...chiedo venia mo ho da fare,posso rispondere solo ad uno...
> 
> Bravo!sei l'unico ad avere capito il mio pensiero!sai amico negli anni mi e'successo,di buttare la'una battuta con qualcuna che mi interessava...e di non ricavare un bel niente..perche'???semplice..donne fedeli al proprio uomo..lo erano e lo sono..non zoccole che al primo sorriso si bagnano.
> Ma qua'dentro sono duri a capire...vero Gio'??????
> i conti mi chiamano..at salut


resta il fatto che del tuo modello di zoccola non ne trovo in giro, mentre è pieno di quelle (e quelli) che giocano di nascosto, con una bella facciata pulita.. ed il termine forse calza meglio..


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2012)

bò...io davvero non capisco! mi sembra di leggere scritti del medioevo!! 

perchè una donna deve per forza essere una zoccola??? ma a nessuno viene in mente che il sesso piace alle donne tanto quanto agli uomini? a nessuno viene in mente che una donna che tradisce lo fa con un uomo e viceversa?

si stima una persona proporzionalmente alle scopate che si è fatta??? 

....bhò..... io le etichette non le ho mai capite!

se io venissi qua a dirvi che mi scopo uno sposato cambierebbe l'opinione che avete di me?


----------



## Tubarao (8 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> beh, ma allora stai parlando di errori di valutazione, non di *troie effettive.*


Ma infatti per me la troia effettiva non esiste. E' qualcosa di mitologico alla stregua del Minotauro, i Ciclopi, le Sirene, le Arpie et similia.

Più che la distinzione Troia / Santa, la mia discriminante è Cretina / Non Cretina


----------



## DreamTheater (8 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> bò...io davvero non capisco! mi sembra di leggere scritti del medioevo!!
> 
> perchè una donna deve per forza essere una zoccola??? ma a nessuno viene in mente che il sesso piace alle donne tanto quanto agli uomini? a nessuno viene in mente che una donna che tradisce lo fa con un uomo e viceversa?
> 
> ...


perdonami, era quello che cercavo di dire nel primo intervento.. per me non dipende nè da chi nè da quanti, ma da come.. e l'uomo per certi versi è peggio della donna.


----------



## zen (8 Agosto 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> bentrovato.
> Ero certo che saresti arrivato.
> Mi occupi a tenermi impegnato in attesa che inizino le ferie venerdì.
> ps Credo in realtà tu abbia ragione, sul piano strettamente testuale mi sono fregato da solo ed il tuo ragionamento è stringente ... Ma non vorrei ammetterlo così facilmente



grazie e bentrovato anche a te.
apprezzo la tua onestà ma, tranquillo, rimane un gioco di prospettive, nulla di più.

non mi è ancora chiaro, invece, come interpretare questo ruolo di passatempo pre-ferie.
sto dialogando con la mia autostima.
le faremo sapere.


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> perdonami, era quello che cercavo di dire nel primo intervento.. per me non dipende nè da chi nè da quanti, ma da come.. e l'uomo per certi versi è peggio della donna.


hai problemi con la scrittura.... lo sappiamo 

io non credo che l'uomo sia peggio della donna...io credo che le pulsioni sessuali siano uguali per entrambi! l'importante è imparare a controllarle!


----------



## geko (8 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma infatti per me la troia effettiva non esiste. E' qualcosa di mitologico alla stregua del Minotauro, i Ciclopi, le Sirene, *le Arpie* et similia.
> 
> Più che la distinzione Troia / Santa, la mia discriminante è Cretina / Non Cretina


No no, queste esistono!


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> che tu sia un fallito come marito ed abbia un matrimonio fallimetare nun e' un meccanismo che metto in atto io...
> 
> e' pura verita' oggettiva...
> 
> ahahahah


SI lo so che è la tua verità oggettiva...
Infatti ahahahahaah...l'ideologia comunista si basa sull'assurda pretesa di conoscere la verità oggettiva...
e s'è ben visto che inculon 

ahahahahahaahahaha

Invece il mio matrimonio è come la chiesa cattolica no?
resiste agli scandali...
E' un matrimonio casto e meretrix
ahahahaahahahahaha


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma infatti per me la *troia effettiva *non esiste. E' qualcosa di mitologico alla stregua del Minotauro, i Ciclopi, le Sirene, le Arpie et similia.
> 
> Più che la distinzione Troia / Santa, la mia discriminante è Cretina / Non Cretina


bene.allora laciamo il termine solo alla femmina del maiale e non se ne parli più


----------



## Hellseven (8 Agosto 2012)

*Col dovuto rispetto*



Simy ha detto:


> bò...io davvero non capisco! mi sembra di leggere scritti del medioevo!!
> 
> perchè una donna deve per forza essere una zoccola??? ma a nessuno viene in mente che il sesso piace alle donne tanto quanto agli uomini? a nessuno viene in mente che una donna che tradisce lo fa con un uomo e viceversa?
> 
> ...


----------



## zen (8 Agosto 2012)

*cara, grazie*



L7 ha detto:


> Io, come ben saprà Zen () non giudico (eh Zen ) osservo. Ma forse, caro Zen già osservando e facendomi una qualunque opinione, scelgo e quindi prima di scegliere ho ... non giudicato bensì valutato. ....
> valutare è cosa diversa dal giudicare e direi che questa potrebbe essere un'onorevole resa da parte mia.


certo che scegli.
la percezione di qualunque cosa o evento implica un atto di scelta, di distinzione, operato attraverso i tuoi "occhi".
ecco perchè è difficilissimo uscire, non tanto dal giudizio, quanto dalla propria soggettività.

ma tu, comunque, sentiti libero


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> bene.allora laciamo il termine solo alla femmina del maiale e non se ne parli più



:giudice:


----------



## Kid (8 Agosto 2012)

Siamo tutti dei gran mignottoni.

Ho detto.


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Simy ha detto:
> 
> 
> > bò...io davvero non capisco! mi sembra di leggere scritti del medioevo!!
> ...


----------



## DreamTheater (8 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> hai problemi con la scrittura.... lo sappiamo
> 
> io non credo che l'uomo sia peggio della donna...io credo che le pulsioni sessuali siano uguali per entrambi! l'importante è imparare a controllarle!


ecco, da questo punto di vista sono un vero disastro.. quindi in sintesi semi-analfabeta sgrammaticato confusionario e mandrillo/simil homo erectus incontrollato


----------



## Kid (8 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> bò...io davvero non capisco! mi sembra di leggere scritti del medioevo!!
> 
> perchè una donna deve per forza essere una zoccola??? ma a nessuno viene in mente che il sesso piace alle donne tanto quanto agli uomini? a nessuno viene in mente che una donna che tradisce lo fa con un uomo e viceversa?
> 
> ...


Sinceramente? Non molto. Ma se tradissi il tuo partner un pochino di stima nei tuoi confronti la perderei di certo. L'essere leali ed affidabili è un buon punto di partenza.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Siamo tutti dei gran mignottoni.
> 
> Ho detto.


Forrest cont
Chi la troia fa la troia è...

Ma oggi dì una ti dice...
Si sono una troia ma non te la dò sai?
Si sono una troia e a voi che cazzo ve ne frega?

Il fatto che io sia troia non implica che sia una che la dà al primo venuto...anzi non mi piacciono quelli che vengono subito...

Mi ricordo una signorona scollatissima e sboccaciata ad una festa....
E le faccio ridendo...ma te si proprio na ciavadora eh?

E lei battendosi il petto...Oh yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :giudice:


ho scritto laciamo:unhappy:
tirate fuori la esse , chiudete le porte, che nessuno esca!


----------



## Hellseven (8 Agosto 2012)

*Giusto*



Simy ha detto:


> L7 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > perchè sarebbe un "generalizzare"
> ...


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Invece te ce giri intorno al discorso da duemila posts ma e' la stessa identica sbobba...
> 
> non stiamo discutendo se siano o meno troie le amanti di Lothar, ma del meccanismo che metti in atto per non innamorarti di una puttana da strada o di un'amante...
> 
> ...


Qua infatti non stiamo discutendo se sono o meno troie le amanti del micione, stiamo discutendo sul micione stesso, tipo. Ma tu stai paragonando una puttana ed un‘amante quando è talmente evidente che si tratta di 
due situazioni così differenti che mi vergogno persino a scrivertelo. Non è che devi avere ragione per forza, anche quando scrivi fesserie per dimostrare che ce l‘hai. Essù.


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Sinceramente? Non molto. Ma se tradissi il tuo partner un pochino di stima nei tuoi confronti la perderei di certo. *L'essere leali ed affidabili è un buon punto di partenza*.


concordo kid...sul neretto in particolare!
però, e c'è sempre un però, se tu ora tradissi di nuovo io da amica potrei cazziarti, dirti che hai fatto una stronzata, e tutto quello che ti pare...ma per me saresti sempre tu.


----------



## Kid (8 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> concordo kid...sul neretto in particolare!
> però, e c'è sempre un però, se tu ora tradissi di nuovo io da amica potrei cazziarti, dirti che hai fatto una stronzata, e tutto quello che ti pare...ma per me saresti sempre tu.


Sarei sempre io, solo più stronzo.


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Simy ha detto:
> 
> 
> > m da persona rispetto alla quale io non mi aspettavo quel tipo di errore sei divenuta oggettivaente una persona che commette quel tipo di errore.
> ...


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> ecco, da questo punto di vista sono un vero disastro.. quindi in sintesi semi-analfabeta sgrammaticato confusionario e mandrillo/simil homo erectus incontrollato



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
l'hai detto tu...non io!


----------



## Hellseven (8 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> L7 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > esatto. diversa ma non peggiore o zoccola...diversa da quelle che erano le tue aspettative su di me...
> ...


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Simy ha detto:
> 
> 
> > [/B]E' la cosa più bella e vera che ho letto oggi. Si, è così mia amica umana.
> ...


----------



## Hellseven (8 Agosto 2012)

*Io sono l'ultimo arivato*



zen ha detto:


> certo che scegli.
> la percezione di qualunque cosa o evento implica un atto di scelta, di distinzione, operato attraverso i tuoi "occhi".
> ecco perchè è difficilissimo uscire, non tanto dal giudizio, quanto dalla propria soggettività.
> 
> ma tu, comunque, sentiti libero


ma mi comporto comunque da padrone di casa e ti dico quindi: mi farebbe piacere se ti iscrivessi, davvero.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Sarei sempre io, solo più stronzo.


Kid ascolta questa...

Lei mi fa...
La troia lo fa per passion e la putana lo fa per schei!
Ah ma non credere eh...che io sia come le altre eh?
Come la tale che ne ha combinate di cotte e di crude...
Io sono donna onesta...mica come quelle troie là eh?

E io le faccio...
Ma sta tenta allora cosa stai facendo qui con me eh?

Eh ma tra te e me il discorso è diverso sai?
Ah va ben...

Vengo da un mondo in cui le "troie" sono felici e scialle...e si fanno appunto i "cassi" loro...

MA 
Le non troie tutte sante e buone tirano sassi in testa a nastro alle altre tutte sante e buone...
Un mondo di sante e buone che pensano male delle altre sante e buone...

Kid è come il discorso delle nostre statali...
Piene di donnine che fanno il lauto stop...
Ma sono sempre gli altri che ci vanno no?


----------



## Kid (8 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Kid ascolta questa...
> 
> E io le faccio...
> Ma sta tenta allora cosa stai facendo qui con me eh?
> ...


E come darle torto no?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2012)

Na confusion in testa....

Sei lì che ciuli...
AH che putana che te si putana...puttanaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...

No guarda non dirmi così, non mi piace sta parola preferisco troia guarda, che io non sono una che la dà per schei...

Va ben lora troiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...troiaaaaaaaaa...

BON.

La volta dopo troiaaaaa....ah che troiaaaaaaaaaa....

No guarda non dirmi così, non mi piace perchè è volgare...preferirei putana suona meglio...no?

BON....

La volta dopo...
No dai putana non mi piace....voglio sentirmi dire vacca....

Mi salta la mosca al naso e le dico...ma va fan culo eh?

E lei...

No guarda il culo non te lo lecco...sai perchè....non è igienico...


----------



## Kid (8 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Na confusion in testa....
> 
> Sei lì che ciuli...
> AH che putana che te si putana...puttanaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...
> ...



ROTFL


----------



## exStermy (8 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Stermy, occhio che stai confermando sempre di più quello che penso di te già da tempo....


Nessun probbblema...ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (8 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI lo so che è la tua verità oggettiva...
> Infatti ahahahahaah...l'ideologia comunista si basa sull'assurda pretesa di conoscere la verità oggettiva...
> e s'è ben visto che inculon
> 
> ...


m'hai rotto er cazzo tu, quella sciroccata de tu moje e tutta la razza...


----------



## Tebe (8 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma che dici, Lothy? Sono le persone a fare la differenza! E le donne sono persone (mi pare), messa così tu le dividi in due categorie: zoccole o non zoccole. Mi sembra un tantino riduttiva come analisi, non trovi?


ma no dai...riduttivo?
Ma cosa ti viene in mente...


----------



## Tebe (8 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> resta il fatto che del tuo modello di zoccola non ne trovo in giro, mentre è pieno di quelle (e quelli) che giocano di nascosto, con una bella facciata pulita.. ed il termine forse calza meglio..


quoto e approvo


----------



## Tebe (8 Agosto 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Sinceramente? Non molto. Ma se tradissi il tuo partner un pochino di stima nei tuoi confronti la perderei di certo. *L'essere leali ed affidabili è un buon punto di partenza.*


Concordo assolutamente


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Agosto 2012)

Io quando uso(raramente per fortuna) l'aggettivo troia, riguardo ad una donna, non mi riferisco affatto alle sue abitudini sessuali. Dico che è troia perchè ama rivoltarsi nel fango... figuratamente. 
Ma la donna che ha avuto svariate esperienze sessuali viene spesso catalogata dal genere maschile come inaffidabile, di facili costumi e dubbia moralità.
Perchè a casa... tutte le donne di famiglia devono essere sante... e se non lo sono è meglio non saperlo.
Mi viene in mente un dialogo di un film :
- perchè hai un'amante?
- per farci quello che non faccio con mia moglie
- ma perchè non lo fai con tua moglie?
- cosa? la bocca che ogni sera bacia i miei figli?
per dire... la custode del nido DEVE essere quasi una figura da dolcestilnovo... una brava donna comunque: lavoratrice, madre attenta, buona cuoca, il famoso: 'senza grilli per la testa'....

Ma le Boccadirosa, da che mondo è mondo, esercitano un diverso tipo di fascino sull'uomo... che il più delle volte non le sposerebbe... ma che magari le rispetta e le ammira, di nascosto pure a sè stesso, perchè comunque andare contro la morale comune è coraggioso, è audace... quando lo si fa sotto gli occhi di tutti. E la storia ci porta parecchi esempi in merito.

Invece chi si ammanta di candidi veli per nascondere la lordura che ha sulla pelle e ipocritamente plaude la morale...  è tutta un'altra storia.
E di queste vestali dell'ipocrisia sono pieni i salotti, densi di chiacchere volte a screditare altre donne, a riversare su loro veleno, a creare effigi di spietate arpie che dove passano sporcano di sterco e lacerano con gli artigli.
E allora mi chiedo: sarà un certo tipo di uomo ad appioppare l'appellativo di troia.... o è un certo tipo di donna?


----------



## Sole (8 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Un conto è che tu stai con una persona e non sai che per anni e anni lei contemporaneamente e in segreto sta con un'altra no?
> 
> *NON oso immaginare come sta una persona quando scopre che dietro che so...improrogabili viaggi di lavoro ci stavano vacanzine con l'amante eh? Non oso...
> *
> Cioè in quel caso sono il primo a dirti separiamoci così sei libera di stare con chi vuoi stare no?


Non oso nemmeno io...dev'essere terribile.


----------



## exStermy (8 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Qua infatti non stiamo discutendo se sono o meno troie le amanti del micione, stiamo discutendo sul micione stesso, tipo. Ma tu stai paragonando una puttana ed un‘amante quando è talmente evidente che si tratta di
> due situazioni così differenti che mi vergogno persino a scrivertelo. Non è che devi avere ragione per forza, anche quando scrivi fesserie per dimostrare che ce l‘hai. Essù.


ma io non devo fare graduatorie se e' piu' troia quella da strada o quella non professionista anche perche' ce stanno baldracche non professioniste che danno i punti a quelle altre pero' se io ritengo una sposata o impegnata o single che se fa ciula' da uno sposato o impegnato, troia e cio' mi aiuta anche a non affezionarmicisi da me che cazzo vuoi...

a te invece che sei piu' evoluto e lasci aperta anche la possibilita' d''innammorarti di una baldracca, te dico solo cazzi tuoi perche' a me sbatte il casso se non ti costruisci e metti in atto dei meccanismi di difesa...

basta che poi nun ce scassi er cazzo a lamentarte pe' l'inkulata che te piji...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Kid (8 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io quando uso(raramente per fortuna) l'aggettivo troia, riguardo ad una donna, non mi riferisco affatto alle sue abitudini sessuali. Dico che è troia perchè ama rivoltarsi nel fango... figuratamente.
> Ma la donna che ha avuto svariate esperienze sessuali viene spesso catalogata dal genere maschile come inaffidabile, di facili costumi e dubbia moralità.
> Perchè a casa... tutte le donne di famiglia devono essere sante... e se non lo sono è meglio non saperlo.
> Mi viene in mente un dialogo di un film :
> ...


Mah sarò alla vecchia ma... preferirei che la madre dei miei figli non si fosse fatta mezza città. Lo trovo abbastanza lecito come requisito.

Idem per l'uomo eh...


----------



## Sole (8 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Daiii Tebeeeee non raccontiamocela...l'inganno c'e'eccome se c'e'....mia moglie e Mattia possono subdorare qualcosa,forse che qualcosa mord e fuggi  si possa avere fatto.Mai che da tempo esistano due persone,in particolare questo vale piu'per te...che ci chiamino tesoro,che ci telefonino,che ci mandino email...
> 
> Come lo chiami questo tesoruccio??


Quoto Lothar!


----------



## free (8 Agosto 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Siamo tutti dei gran mignottoni.
> 
> Ho detto.



oooohhh, finalmente!


----------



## Kid (8 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Quoto Lothar!


E' la grande contraddizione di Tebe. L'unica se vogliamo.


----------



## exStermy (8 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io quando uso(raramente per fortuna) l'aggettivo troia, riguardo ad una donna, non mi riferisco affatto alle sue abitudini sessuali. Dico che è troia perchè ama rivoltarsi nel fango... figuratamente.
> Ma la donna che ha avuto svariate esperienze sessuali viene spesso catalogata dal genere maschile come inaffidabile, di facili costumi e dubbia moralità.
> Perchè a casa... tutte le donne di famiglia devono essere sante... e se non lo sono è meglio non saperlo.
> Mi viene in mente un dialogo di un film :
> ...


Per me non e' tanto l'uomo che nun vole i pompini dalla moje quanto piuttosto e' la moje che nun glieli fa...

uno che se fa l'amante perche' non vole usa' la bocca o er secondo canale della moglie me pare na' stronzata tanto piu' ai giorni nostri....


----------



## Hellseven (8 Agosto 2012)

*C'è del sublime e del tragicamente romantico*



exStermy ha detto:


> ma io non devo fare graduatorie se e' piu' troia quella da strada o quella non professionista anche perche' ce stanno baldracche non professioniste che danno i punti a quelle altre pero' se io ritengo una sposata o impegnata o single che se fa ciula' da uno sposato o impegnato, troia e cio' mi aiuta anche a non affezionarmicisi da me che cazzo vuoi...
> 
> a te invece che sei piu' evoluto e lasci aperta anche la possibilita' d''innammorarti di una baldracca, te dico solo cazzi tuoi perche' a me sbatte il casso se non ti costruisci e metti in atto dei meccanismi di difesa...
> 
> ...


caro amico nell'innamorarsi di una baldracca.
la mejo letteratura e grandi film s'incentrano su questo tema vecchio come il cucco.
Per il semplice fatto che succede spesso 
E' umano


----------



## Sole (8 Agosto 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> E' la grande contraddizione di Tebe. L'unica se vogliamo.


Non è una contraddizione. E' un'autoassoluzione. Credo sia comprensibile.


----------



## exStermy (8 Agosto 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> caro amico nell'innamorarsi di una baldracca.
> la mejo letteratura e grandi film s'incentrano su questo tema vecchio come il cucco.
> Per il semplice fatto che succede spesso
> E' umano


NO E' DA PIRLA!

ahahahahah


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non è una contraddizione.* E' un'autoassoluzione. Credo sia comprensibile.*



Non credo proprio si tratti di questo, sai

Autoassolversi significa aver ammesso di sbagliare
E lei non ha mai ammesso questo
Semplicemente perché non considera sbagliato il suo atteggiamento


Allo stesso modo in cui io non mi considero una troia
Il resto del mondo può considerarmi tale, ma finchè io non mi ci sento non lo sono


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Mah* sarò alla vecchia ma*... preferirei che la madre dei miei figli non si fosse fatta mezza città. Lo trovo abbastanza lecito come requisito.
> 
> Idem per l'uomo eh...


su alcune cosi si, sei antico :carneval:


----------



## Sole (8 Agosto 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Mah sarò alla vecchia ma... *preferirei che la madre dei miei figli non si fosse fatta mezza città.* Lo trovo abbastanza lecito come requisito.
> 
> Idem per l'uomo eh...


Ma che ti frega se si è fatta mezza città prima di stare con te?


----------



## Tebe (8 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non è una contraddizione. E' un'autoassoluzione. Credo sia comprensibile.


Veramente io non mi sento in peccato, quindi non mi devo nemmeno assolvere, ma ovviamente ognuno legge nel comportamento dell'altro in base a se stesso e alle sue esperienze


----------



## Tebe (8 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non credo proprio si tratti di questo, sai
> 
> Autoassolversi significa aver ammesso di sbagliare
> E lei non ha mai ammesso questo
> ...


Bravissima.
L'ho appena scritto.
Tu in maniera decisamente più completa.
Se posso ti approvo.
Due teste una tastiera.


----------



## exStermy (8 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non credo proprio si tratti di questo, sai
> 
> Autoassolversi significa aver ammesso di sbagliare
> E lei non ha mai ammesso questo
> ...


Beh che sia un comportamento non accettato dalla maggioranza delle persone lo sapete benissimo e per quello ve cercate le pezze dello stesso colore...

cioe' vi autoassolvete...

ahahahah


----------



## free (8 Agosto 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> caro amico nell'innamorarsi di una baldracca.
> la mejo letteratura e grandi film s'incentrano su questo tema vecchio come il cucco.
> Per il semplice fatto che succede spesso
> E' umano



è una disgrazia, secondo me
so che probabilmente non sarete d'accordo, ma io ho conosciuto davvero alcune prostitute e un po' della loro mentalità, del loro modo di ragionare: sono una rovina per chi sta loro attorno, vedono solo i soldi e come usare le persone per ottenere vantaggi
nella mia ingenuità credevo che fossero donne come le altre, invece ho notato che hanno una mentalità molto differente, la prostituta dal cuore d'oro secondo me non esiste, lo so che generalizzo ma io ho visto così
poi è anche vero che gli uomini che si fanno rovinare da queste persone non è che siano delle volpi, eh


----------



## Sole (8 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non credo proprio si tratti di questo, sai
> 
> Autoassolversi significa aver ammesso di sbagliare
> *E lei non ha mai ammesso questo
> ...


Non si tratta di ammettere di sbagliare. Si tratta di ammettere 'io inganno ogni giorno il mio compagno'.

Generalmente chi sceglie di tradire e ingannare ritiene di avere delle ottime ragioni per farlo e in questo senso si 'autoassolve'. Su queste ragioni io non discuto. Ma sul fatto di chiamare le cose con il loro nome sì, sono abbastanza intransigente, prima di tutto con me stessa.


----------



## Sole (8 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Veramente io non mi sento in peccato, quindi non mi devo nemmeno assolvere, ma ovviamente ognuno legge nel comportamento dell'altro in base a se stesso e alle sue esperienze


Ho spiegato rispondendo a Chiara.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Beh che sia un comportamento *non accettato dalla maggioranza delle persone* lo sapete benissimo e per quello ve cercate le pezze dello stesso colore...
> 
> *cioe' vi autoassolvete...*
> 
> ahahahah




cioè, Stermy:

1. ma a te che te frega se uno si autoassolve?
2. sarebbe interessante capire perchè la maggioranza non lo accetta (a parole) però poi lo mette in pratica


----------



## exStermy (8 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> è una disgrazia, secondo me
> so che probabilmente non sarete d'accordo, ma io ho conosciuto davvero alcune prostitute e un po' della loro mentalità, del loro modo di ragionare: sono una rovina per chi sta loro attorno, vedono solo i soldi e come usare le persone per ottenere vantaggi
> nella mia ingenuità credevo che fossero donne come le altre, invece ho notato che hanno una mentalità molto differente, la prostituta dal cuore d'oro secondo me non esiste, lo so che generalizzo ma io ho visto così
> poi è anche vero che gli uomini che si fanno rovinare da queste persone non è che siano delle volpi, eh


ma perche' in effetti sono delle merdacce totali, perche' se lo fai perche' hai fame e' 1000 volte mejo andare a lavare le scale che fare pompini a sconosciuti...

ahahahahah...

che poi qua c'era Andy che aveva sbroccato pe' na' mignottona...

che storia...

ahahahah


----------



## Hellseven (8 Agosto 2012)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non credo proprio si tratti di questo, sai
> 
> Autoassolversi significa aver ammesso di sbagliare
> E lei non ha mai ammesso questo
> ...


per quello che leggo e vedo sei una gran bella persona. Fortunato chi ha la gioia di averti accanto sempre. Enough said.


----------



## exStermy (8 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> cioè, Stermy:
> 
> 1. ma a te che te frega se uno si autoassolve?
> 2. sarebbe interessante capire perchè la maggioranza non lo accetta (a parole) però poi lo mette in pratica


calma, che cazzo c'entra se a me frega o so se voi vi autoassolvete?....

la polemica la si fa perche' nella vostra costante arrampicata sugli specchi, voi tra le tante cazzate, dite anche che nun v'autoassolvete...

si nota la differenza?

ahahahah

ma poi cos'e' che si mette in pratica?

l'essere contrari a sposare delle zoccole mentre invece una volta scoperte si faccia i cornuti contenti?


----------



## DreamTheater (8 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma che ti frega se si è fatta mezza città prima di stare con te?


eppure, vuoi per imprinting, cultura, orgoglio, ed altri 20 aggettivi, mi ha sempre fatto un certo effetto stare in una compagnia di amici dove 3/4 dei maschi si era passato la ragazza con cui uscivo.. Non ne ho mai fatto un dramma, però qualcosa dentro rodeva.. discorso valido in caso di sentimenti, altrimenti chissene.


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> eppure, vuoi per imprinting, cultura, orgoglio, ed altri 20 aggettivi, mi ha sempre fatto un certo effetto stare in una compagnia di amici dove 3/4 dei maschi si era passato la ragazza con cui uscivo.. Non ne ho mai fatto un dramma, però qualcosa dentro rodeva.. discorso valido in caso di sentimenti, altrimenti chissene.


si tratta di schemi mentali secondo me.
se io esco con un ragazzo non è che gli chiedo quante se ne è portate a letto prima di me...


----------



## lothar57 (8 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Quoto Lothar!


grazie!!!ma il problema e'che non lo vogliono capire ..le Sante Goretti...


----------



## DreamTheater (8 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si tratta di schemi mentali secondo me.
> se io esco con un ragazzo non è che gli chiedo quante se ne è portate a letto prima di me...


ma neanche io.. però scoprirlo in corso d'opera sentendo i commenti, o vedendola cambiarsi d'abito davanti a tutti.. lì per lì mi ha stonato.. poi me ne sono fatto una ragione ed ho tirato avanti...


----------



## lothar57 (8 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> calma, che cazzo c'entra se a me frega o so se voi vi autoassolvete?....
> 
> la polemica la si fa perche' nella vostra costante arrampicata sugli specchi, voi tra le tante cazzate, dite anche che nun v'autoassolvete...
> 
> ...



Stermy hai ragione.....vogliono sentirsi dire che non sono troie..vogliono ammantarsi di aureola...io non ho problemi a dirlo...lo so!!!!...forse perche'a una donna brucia sentirsi chiamare cosi'.........ma e'la verita.


----------



## Sole (8 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> eppure, vuoi per imprinting, cultura, orgoglio, ed altri 20 aggettivi, mi ha sempre fatto un certo effetto stare in una compagnia di amici dove 3/4 dei maschi si era passato la ragazza con cui uscivo.. Non ne ho mai fatto un dramma, però qualcosa dentro rodeva.. discorso valido in caso di sentimenti, altrimenti chissene.


Ma un conto è una compagnia di amici dove i 3/4 sono ex della tua donna... forse darebbe fastidio anche a me.

Un conto è sposare una donna che ha avuto molte esperienze con molti uomini diversi prima di conoscerti. Non riesco a capire dove stia il problema. Anzi, per me il fatto di avere un po' di esperienza alle spalle può essere un vantaggio a livello di autoconsapevolezza.


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> ma neanche io..* però scoprirlo in corso d'opera sentendo i commenti,* o vedendola cambiarsi d'abito davanti a tutti.. lì per lì mi ha stonato.. poi me ne sono fatto una ragione ed ho tirato avanti...


ovvio, ma sempre perchè si tende ad eticchettare le persone!
e perchè ci vengono "inculcati" certe stereotipi dai quali è difficile uscire.

è un po come il fatto di dover nascondere il tatuaggio in ufficio perchè agli occhi della gente sei un avanzo di galera.....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non si tratta di ammettere di sbagliare. Si tratta di ammettere 'io inganno ogni giorno il mio compagno'.
> 
> Generalmente chi sceglie di tradire e ingannare ritiene di avere delle ottime ragioni per farlo e in questo senso si 'autoassolve'. Su queste ragioni io non discuto. Ma sul fatto di chiamare le cose con il loro nome sì, sono abbastanza intransigente, prima di tutto con me stessa.



Ok, tralascio il caso Tebe, perchè non rientra tra coloro che ingannano.
Non ha mai promesso fedeltà per cui non inganna.

Io invece l'avevo promessa, per cui:
io inganno ogni giorno il mio compagno.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma io non devo fare graduatorie se e' piu' troia quella da strada o quella non professionista anche perche' ce stanno baldracche non professioniste che danno i punti a quelle altre pero' se io ritengo una sposata o impegnata o single che se fa ciula' da uno sposato o impegnato, troia e cio' mi aiuta anche a non affezionarmicisi da me che cazzo vuoi...
> 
> a te invece che sei piu' evoluto e lasci aperta anche la possibilita' d''innammorarti di una baldracca, te dico solo cazzi tuoi perche' a me sbatte il casso se non ti costruisci e metti in atto dei meccanismi di difesa...
> 
> ...


Telegrafico:

Qua non si parla di graduatorie o classifiche ma di due realtà completamente differenti ed avulse l‘una dall‘altra. Poi i puoi affezionare o non affezionare al cazzo che ti pare, ma non è quello il punto perchè non si parla di te ma del micione, come ho già avuto modo di spiegare nelle pagine precedenti. Detto questo, ti saluto e ti lascio così non mi affeziono troppo, tanto per rimanere in tema.

P.S: sulla cosa dell'innamorarmi di una puttana, sai, ero ironico. Se leggessi e riflettessi bene al posto di ridere come un asino, magari te ne saresti anche accorto. Ciao.


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Telegrafico:
> 
> Qua non si parla di graduatorie o classifiche ma di due realtà completamente differenti ed avulse l‘una dall‘altra. Poi i puoi affezionare o non affezionare al cazzo che ti pare, ma non è quello il punto perchè non si parla di te ma del micione, come ho già avuto modo di spiegare nelle pagine precedenti. Detto questo, ti saluto e ti lascio così non mi affeziono troppo, tanto per rimanere in tema.
> 
> P.S: *sulla cosa dell'innamorarmi di una puttana, sai, ero ironico. Se leggessi e riflettessi bene al posto di ridere come un asino, magari te ne saresti anche accorto. Ciao*.


c'è stato un vecchio utente che aveva sbroccato per davvero per una "puttana" ..... ma di brutto è!


----------



## Tubarao (8 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> c'è stato un vecchio utente che aveva sbroccato per davvero per una "puttana" ..... ma di brutto è!


Chi era ? Non lo ricordo.


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Chi era ? Non lo ricordo.


Andy


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> c'è stato un vecchio utente che aveva sbroccato per davvero per una "puttana" ..... ma di brutto è!


Eh, lo so, ahimè. D‘altra parte è successo pure a Gere, come ricordava Tuby.


----------



## DreamTheater (8 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ovvio, ma sempre perchè si tende ad eticchettare le persone!
> e perchè ci vengono "inculcati" certe stereotipi dai quali è difficile uscire.
> 
> è un po come il fatto di dover nascondere il tatuaggio in ufficio perchè agli occhi della gente sei un avanzo di galera.....


già.. bei tempi.. adesso ce l'hanno tutti, ed io sfoggio tranquillo i miei..


----------



## Tebe (8 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ho spiegato rispondendo a Chiara.


si ma...continuo a non sentirmi presa in causa sull'_ingannamento. _​Poco male.


----------



## Kid (8 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma che ti frega se si è fatta mezza città prima di stare con te?


Non lo so... per me una persona che strombazza in giro con 100 partner diversi è una persona poco seria e io non la voglio. E non vorrei andare in giro in città sapendo che tanti uomini guardando mia moglie faranno un sorrisetto.

Che vuoi farci, sono all'antica, già detto no?


----------



## Tubarao (8 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> *Ma un conto è una compagnia di amici dove i 3/4 sono ex della tua donna... forse darebbe fastidio anche a me.
> *
> Un conto è sposare una donna che ha avuto molte esperienze con molti uomini diversi prima di conoscerti. Non riesco a capire dove stia il problema. *Anzi, per me il fatto di avere un po' di esperienza alle spalle può essere un vantaggio a livello di autoconsapevolezza*.



Sul primo neretto ti dico che mi è capitato di trovarmi in una situazione simile, e non mi ha fatto nè caldo nè freddo. Sempre parlando di _quella storia _mi è capitato di trovarmi in situazioni tipo cene, feste e simili, in cui magari c'erano due o tre uomini che avevano fatto sesso con la mia compagna. Nessun fastidio.

Quoto il secondo neretto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, lo so, ahimè. D‘altra parte è successo pure a Gere, come ricordava Tuby.


e mica solo a lui... chiaro che poi è difficile portare certe scelte alla luce del sole... bisogna essere molto ricchi e famosi per poterlo fare.


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> già.. bei tempi.. adesso ce l'hanno tutti, ed io sfoggio tranquillo i miei..



dipende da dove lavori...da me rompono


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Agosto 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Non lo so... per me una persona che strombazza in giro con 100 partner diversi è una persona poco seria e io non la voglio. E non vorrei andare in giro in città sapendo che tanti uomini guardando mia moglie faranno un sorrisetto.
> 
> Che vuoi farci, sono all'antica, già detto no?


qual'è la soglia massima? Sono sinceramente curiosa.


----------



## Kid (8 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> qual'è la soglia massima? Sono sinceramente curiosa.


Quando ho saputo che mia moglie era stata a letto con 4/5 partner prima di me, ho sbroccato alla grande.

Limite mio eh, ma mi consola sapere che non sono l'unico.


----------



## Sole (8 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ok, tralascio il caso Tebe, perchè non rientra tra coloro che ingannano.
> Non ha mai promesso fedeltà per cui non inganna.
> 
> Io invece l'avevo promessa, per cui:
> io inganno ogni giorno il mio compagno.


Io invece parlavo proprio di Tebe, non di te. E a me non interessa leggere questa frase da te, nè da Tebe, se andiamo a vedere.

Ognuno certe cose deve sbrigarsele prima con se stesso, credo. E poi io non sono l'Inquisizione, nè mi fa sentire a mio agio trovarmi in questo ruolo. Preferisco tornare a discutere e a scambiare idee 

Perciò.
Quello che intendevo è che quando tradivo mio marito non gli avevo promesso fedeltà, anzi. Diciamo pure che quando uscivo lui sapeva che andavo a scopare e a volte perfino con chi.
Ma lo ingannavo. Perchè omettevo una serie di particolari, di relazioni, di dettagli che sapevo avrebbero rimesso in discussione il nostro rapporto. Pesantemente.
Non si inganna il marito quando si è coppia aperta e si mettono in conto apertamente, quindi, incontri sessuali ricorrenti con altri.
Ma dire 'non ti prometto fedeltà' vuol dire tutto e non vuol dire nulla.
Aspettiamo che Mattia scopra la relazione extra di Tebe e poi vediamo se anche lui pensa di non essere stato ingannato.


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Quando ho saputo che mia moglie era stata a *letto con 4/5 partner prima di me*, ho sbroccato alla grande.
> 
> Limite mio eh, ma mi consola sapere che non sono l'unico.


Kid giuro che metti paura quando hai di queste uscite!
me lo aspetto da mio nonno ma non da una mio coetaneo!


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Chi era ? Non lo ricordo.


Sto facendo la muffa sul divano:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sto facendo la muffa sul divano:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:



ma non c'è perplesso li con te?XD


----------



## Kid (8 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Kid giuro che metti paura quando hai di queste uscite!
> me lo aspetto da mio nonno ma non da una mio coetaneo!


Vabbè, per me il sesso ha un GRANDE valore, volete crocifiggermi?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma non c'è perplesso li con te?XD



ssshhhhhhhh......sto facendo la vittima, e lasciami fare no eh


----------



## Sole (8 Agosto 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Non lo so... per me una persona che strombazza in giro con 100 partner diversi è *una persona poco seria *e io non la voglio. E non vorrei andare in giro in città sapendo che tanti uomini guardando mia moglie faranno un sorrisetto.
> 
> Che vuoi farci, sono all'antica, già detto no?


Ma scusa, se lo fa senza essere vincolata da legami sentimentali, se lo fa da persona libera... che problema c'è? Cosa vuol dire 'poco seria'? Cosa c'entrano i sorrisetti? Non credo che dove vivi tutti sappiano le abitudini sessuali di tutti. E anche fosse... se sei innamorato dai, ma che ti frega?


----------



## Sole (8 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sul primo neretto ti dico che mi è capitato di trovarmi in una situazione simile, e non mi ha fatto nè caldo nè freddo. Sempre parlando di _quella storia _mi è capitato di trovarmi in situazioni tipo cene, feste e simili, in cui magari c'erano due o tre uomini che avevano fatto sesso con la mia compagna. *Nessun fastidio*.
> 
> Quoto il secondo neretto.


Io non proverei fastidio. Un po' di gelosia forse sì. Lo ammetto.


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Vabbè, per me il sesso ha un GRANDE valore, volete crocifiggermi?


no Kid, nessuno ti vuole crocifiggere!

però, per me, sono discorsi che lasciano il tempo che trovano.
tu hai sbroccato per 4/5 prima di te...e se tua moglie ti avesse detto che erano 20...non l'avresti più sposata?
o quanti ce ne sono stati prima è la domanda che fai dopo: "piacere, io sono kid"?


----------



## Kid (8 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma scusa, se lo fa senza essere vincolata da legami sentimentali, se lo fa da persona libera... che problema c'è? Cosa vuol dire 'poco seria'? Cosa c'entrano i sorrisetti? Non credo che dove vivi tutti sappiano le abitudini sessuali di tutti. E anche fosse... se sei innamorato dai, ma che ti frega?


Io credo che il concedersi abbia un grande valore, che deve andare aldilà del "ho voglia di trombare". Tutto qui.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Agosto 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Quando ho saputo che mia moglie era stata a letto con 4/5 partner prima di me, ho sbroccato alla grande.
> 
> Limite mio eh, ma mi consola sapere che non sono l'unico.


apperò. L'ho sempre detto io... certe cose meglio tenersele per sè.


----------



## Kid (8 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no Kid, nessuno ti vuole crocifiggere!
> 
> però, per me, sono discorsi che lasciano il tempo che trovano.
> tu hai sbroccato per 4/5 prima di te...e se tua moglie ti avesse detto che erano 20...*non l'avresti più sposata?*
> o quanti ce ne sono stati prima è la domanda che fai dopo: "piacere, io sono kid"?


Sinceramente no.


----------



## Sole (8 Agosto 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Io credo che il concedersi abbia un grande valore, che deve andare aldilà del "ho voglia di trombare". Tutto qui.


Capito adesso.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Quando ho saputo che mia moglie era stata a letto con 4/5 partner prima di me, ho sbroccato alla grande.
> 
> Limite mio eh, ma mi consola sapere che non sono l'unico.


Un pochino di capisco....Sono stata la prima donna di mio marito e viceversa quindi il problema non si è posto. Ma nella mia relazione, non ho mai chiesto, ma ho spesso pensato alle donne che c'erano state prima e/o durante me. Più in termini di confronto, mi ainsicurezza, che di gelosia ma il pensiero non è stato piacevole per me.


----------



## Kid (8 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> apperò. L'ho sempre detto io... certe cose meglio tenersele per sè.


Guarda che io non costringo nessuno a stare con me. E non vedo cosa ci sia di male nel dare un alto valore al sesso. Per me non è un gioco o un passatempo.


----------



## Tebe (8 Agosto 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> E' un termine paraculo.
> 
> Però fa effetto e affascina i nuovi utenti che lo vedono come una salvezza per le loro marachelle coniugali.


Per quanto mi riguarda non è affatto, rivolto a me stessa, un termine paraculo.
La fedeltà sessuale per me non è un valore e quindi me ne fotto di richiederla, perchè non mi interessa.


----------



## Kid (8 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un pochino di capisco....Sono stata la prima donna di mio marito e viceversa quindi il problema non si è posto. Ma nella mia relazione, non ho mai chiesto, ma ho spesso pensato alle donne che c'erano state prima e/o durante me. Più in termini di confronto, mi ainsicurezza, che di gelosia ma il pensiero non è stato piacevole per me.


Per fortuna... cominciavo a sentirmi una merda.


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> apperò. L'ho sempre detto io... certe cose meglio tenersele per sè.



tutte pure e caste prima:carneval:


----------



## Kid (8 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda non è affatto, rivolto a me stessa, un termine paraculo.
> La fedeltà sessuale per me non è un valore e quindi me ne fotto di richiederla, perchè non mi interessa.


Non prenderla sul personale, ma quel termine non si può sentire!

Ma se và bene a te... :up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Agosto 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Io credo che il concedersi abbia un grande valore, che deve andare aldilà del "ho voglia di trombare". Tutto qui.


e quindi? E se il grande valore lo si è voluto dare ad un numero x di persone con x > 10... che si fa? Il fatto stesso che una persona ricordi il numero(si spera anche il nome) degli amanti precedenti... implica che hanno avuto un valore. Ma poniamo anche che non lo abbiano avuto... poniamo che una persona per un certo periodo della sua vita abbia dato uno scarso o errato valore al sesso... che facciamo? Non consideriamo l'intera persona, fosse anche quella che speravamo di incontrare, perchè ha fatto sesso in modo allegro e sconsiderato nella sua vita? Stiamo parlando di sesso... mica di rapine in banca, eh?


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Guarda che io non costringo nessuno a stare con me. E non vedo *cosa ci sia di male nel dare un alto valore al sesso*. Per me non è un gioco o un passatempo.



Nulla!

però da donna libera...se ho voglia di trombare e trovo una persona che mi intriga anche dal solo punto di vista sessuale lo faccio! insomma dai a volte è anche un bel passatempo! 


(dopo questa dichiarazione ho capito che non mi sposerai mai)


----------



## Sole (8 Agosto 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Sinceramente no.


Però Kid... ora magari tocco un tasto delicato e mi mandi a quel paese, però... hai mai pensato che forse una donna con più vita alle spalle, davanti al tuo tradimento non avrebbe sentito l'esigenza di punirti o di tradirti per rivalsa?

Voglio dire, una persona che in una fase della propria vita si concede con facilità non è detto che sia superficiale. E se non lo è quello che 'apprende' da questa esperienza può essere utile a livello di autostima e conoscenza di sè.

Io ho avuto esperienze quasi nulle prima di mio marito. E forse, dico forse, se avessi avuto più esperienze alle spalle, se mi fossi misurata di più col 'maschile', forse sarei stata più salda e non avrei dato vita a quella parentesi di uomini e scopate senza senso che mi sono capitate.

Non so, a volte le cose bisogna vederle da tante angolazioni sai, per capirle davvero.

Un abbraccio


----------



## Kid (8 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e quindi? E se il grande valore lo si è voluto dare ad un numero x di persone con x > 10... che si fa? Il fatto stesso che una persona ricordi il numero(si spera anche il nome) degli amanti precedenti... implica che hanno avuto un valore. Ma poniamo anche che non lo abbiano avuto... poniamo che una persona per un certo periodo della sua vita abbia dato uno scarso o errato valore al sesso... che facciamo? Non consideriamo l'intera persona, fosse anche quella che speravamo di incontrare, perchè ha fatto sesso in modo allegro e sconsiderato nella sua vita? Stiamo parlando di sesso... mica di rapine in banca, eh?


Cioè non ho capito cosa ti dà fastidio... ma potrò semplicemente essere una persona gelosa e che dà un valore diverso al sesso rispetto alla massa? Per me ogni donna può trombare quanto gli pare e dargli lo stesso valore del mangiarsi un panino... io di certo non me la sposerei.


----------



## Kid (8 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Nulla!
> 
> però da donna libera...se ho voglia di trombare e trovo una persona che mi intriga anche dal solo punto di vista sessuale lo faccio! insomma dai a volte è anche un bel passatempo!
> 
> ...


Forse per te farei un'eccezione... e comunque io non mi risposerei nemmeno se trovassi la DONNA perfetta.


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> *Forse per te farei un'eccezione*... e comunque io non mi risposerei nemmeno se trovassi la DONNA perfetta.


----------



## Tebe (8 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io invece parlavo proprio di Tebe, non di te. E a me non interessa leggere questa frase da te, nè da Tebe, se andiamo a vedere.
> 
> Ognuno certe cose deve sbrigarsele prima con se stesso, credo. E poi io non sono l'Inquisizione, nè mi fa sentire a mio agio trovarmi in questo ruolo. Preferisco tornare a discutere e a scambiare idee
> 
> ...


ma lui ovviamente, essendo un fedele, si sentirà per forza ingannato ma mica è in discussione questo.
Io non pretendo che lui si senta o non si senta.
IO non mi sento di ingannarlo, lui OVVIO che la pensa in modo diverso.
Mica è me.
Ma è consapevole che IO ragiono così.


----------



## Kid (8 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Però Kid... ora magari tocco un tasto delicato e mi mandi a quel paese, però... hai mai pensato che forse una donna con più vita alle spalle, davanti al tuo tradimento non avrebbe sentito l'esigenza di punirti o di tradirti per rivalsa?
> 
> Voglio dire, una persona che in una fase della propria vita si concede con facilità non è detto che sia superficiale. E se non lo è quello che 'apprende' da questa esperienza può essere utile a livello di autostima e conoscenza di sè.
> 
> ...


Ma mia moglie se l'è spassata in adolescenza, sono io che mi sono svegliato tardi e avrei potuto abbuonarmi la scusa dell'"adolescenza repressa".

Non lo so, un mio amico mi dice spesso che si farà molta più fatica a camminare, se si è corso fino a ieri.


----------



## lunaiena (8 Agosto 2012)

Mà sinceramente io credo che ingannare un qualcuno sia dire una cosa e farne un'altra...

Poi neanche capisco la bramosia di aspettare che un "traditore definito ingannevole"
Venga beccato per poi vederne le conseguenze.....


----------



## DreamTheater (8 Agosto 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Io credo che il concedersi abbia un grande valore, che deve andare aldilà del "ho voglia di trombare". Tutto qui.


sai, il punto è che quel grande valore potresti dire di averlo trovato ogni volta.. ed ogni volta ti sei reso conto dopo che tanto grande non era.. 
ti scrive uno che per anni è stato ossessionato dal passato, mio e delle mie partner.. ti limita e ti corrode.


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mà sinceramente io credo che ingannare un qualcuno sia dire una cosa e farne un'altra...
> 
> Poi neanche capisco *la bramosia *di aspettare che un "traditore definito ingannevole"
> Venga beccato per poi vederne le conseguenze.....



dove la vedi la bramosia scusa?


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> sai, il punto è che quel grande valore potresti dire di averlo trovato ogni volta.. ed ogni volta ti sei reso conto dopo che tanto grande non era..
> ti scrive uno che per anni è stato ossessionato dal passato, mio e delle mie partner.. ti limita e ti corrode.


quoto e approvo! :up:


----------



## DreamTheater (8 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda non è affatto, rivolto a me stessa, un termine paraculo.
> La fedeltà sessuale per me non è un valore e quindi me ne fotto di richiederla, perchè non mi interessa.


ad averne conosciute di donne come te :up:


----------



## Kid (8 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> sai, il punto è che quel grande valore potresti dire di averlo trovato ogni volta.. ed ogni volta ti sei reso conto dopo che tanto grande non era..
> ti scrive uno che per anni è stato ossessionato dal passato, mio e delle mie partner.. ti limita e ti corrode.


No no calma, so cosa vuoi dire. E comunque mia moglie non si è mai innamorata prima di conoscermi.

Ho passato la fase ossessione, non sono più a quei livelli. Forse perchè mi è pesata di più la trombata extra coniugale, che quelle passate.


----------



## free (8 Agosto 2012)

boh, io ho sempre trovato piuttosto affascinati gli uomini un po' libertini, mi incuriosiscono
ed anche le donne, anche se non è lo stesso tipo di fascino
persone che non si tirano indietro, un po' avventate, ma ci mettono la faccia, in una città provinciale come la mia, poi...se fai sparlano, se non fai, invece pure


----------



## Tebe (8 Agosto 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Non prenderla sul personale, ma quel termine non si può sentire!
> 
> Ma se và bene a te... :up:


No non me la prendo kid, ho solo chiarificato che per me non è un termine paraculeggiante.


----------



## Kid (8 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No non me la prendo kid, ho solo chiarificato che per me non è un termine paraculeggiante.


E' paraculeggiantemente prensile.


----------



## Tebe (8 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e quindi? E se il grande valore lo si è voluto dare ad un numero x di persone con x > 10... che si fa? Il fatto stesso che una persona ricordi il numero*(si spera anche il nome) *degli amanti precedenti... implica che hanno avuto un valore. Ma poniamo anche che non lo abbiano avuto... poniamo che una persona per un certo periodo della sua vita abbia dato uno scarso o errato valore al sesso... che facciamo? Non consideriamo l'intera persona, fosse anche quella che speravamo di incontrare, perchè ha fatto sesso in modo allegro e sconsiderato nella sua vita? Stiamo parlando di sesso... mica di rapine in banca, eh?



io no. E' grave?







:risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> io no. E' grave?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




XD
























:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Tebe.sei.unica.


----------



## Sole (8 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mà sinceramente io credo che ingannare un qualcuno sia dire una cosa e farne un'altra...
> 
> Poi neanche capisco la *bramosia *di aspettare che un "traditore definito ingannevole"
> Venga beccato per poi vederne le conseguenze.....


Come al solito.

Io non ho manifestato alcuna bramosia. Io auguro a Tebe di scoparsi il mondo intero senza che il suo uomo lo venga a sapere.
Ipotizzare una scoperta di Mattia era un modo per sostenere la mia tesi.

Non farmi passare per maligna perchè non lo sono, purtroppo. Anzi, a volte vorrei proprio essere un pelo più stronza, ma non mi riesce proprio.


----------



## geko (8 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Nulla!
> 
> * però da donna libera...se ho voglia di trombare e trovo una persona che mi intriga anche dal solo punto di vista sessuale lo faccio! insomma dai a volte è anche un bel passatempo! *
> 
> ...


Sì, sulla carta il tuo discorso non fa una piega... Ma... Anch'io sono d'accordo con Kid. Insomma, dipende anche dalle situazioni, no? Se a 30 anni sei stata a letto con 50 uomini diversi e hai fatto di tutto e di più, forse forse qualche domanda me la porrei anch'io. 

E trovarsi nello stesso luogo con ex partner sessuali della mia donna non esiste proprio. E qua datemi pure del cavernicolo. Io non sono un promotore dell'amicizia tra ex. Può succedere, ma per quanto mi riguarda non è assolutamente la regola. Anzi.

Comunque è capitato anche a me... Più di una persona con cui sono stato, durante liti o momenti 'mirati', non ha mancato di rinfacciarmi e farmi pesare di 'aver scopato con cani e porci'. E la cosa mi aveva anche ferito abbastanza, perché facevano riferimento a un momento particolarmente delicato della mia vita. Questo per dire che, evidentemente, a livello di gelosia o che so io, i 'precedenti' qualche problema lo possono creare...


----------



## lunaiena (8 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> dove la vedi la bramosia scusa?



Ora l'ho letta nel post di Sole ma altre volte l'ho letta in altri post rivolta da altri verso 
altri....
esempio:
 Molte volte glielo si dice a lothar...
e non capisco sinceramente queste frasi...


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Sì, sulla carta il tuo discorso non fa una piega... Ma... Anch'io sono d'accordo con Kid. Insomma, dipende anche dalle situazioni, no? Se a 30 anni sei stata a letto con 50 uomini diversi e hai fatto di tutto e di più, forse forse qualche domanda me la porrei anch'io.
> 
> E trovarsi nello stesso luogo con ex partner sessuali della mia donna non esiste proprio. E qua datemi pure del cavernicolo. Io non sono un promotore dell'amicizia tra ex. Può succedere, ma per quanto mi riguarda non è assolutamente la regola. Anzi.
> 
> Comunque è capitato anche a me... Più di una persona con cui sono stato, durante liti o momenti 'mirati', non ha mancato di rinfacciarmi e farmi pesare di 'aver scopato con cani e porci'. E la cosa mi aveva anche ferito abbastanza, perché *facevano riferimento a un momento particolarmente delicato della mia vita*. Questo per dire che, evidentemente, a livello di gelosia o che so io, i 'precedenti' qualche problema lo possono creare...


tu sei vecchio dentro e lo sappiamo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

a parte gli scherzi Geko...è vero che i precenti possono provocare gelosia...
ma hai scritto una frase molto importante (in neretto): ci sono momenti in cui si fanno cazzate ma sono momenti!
non è che tu ora devi essere etichettato come quello che "ha scopato con cani e porci"...
io (metaforico) conosco e frequento il Geko di oggi non quello che ha scopato con cani e porci


----------



## free (8 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Sì, sulla carta il tuo discorso non fa una piega... Ma... Anch'io sono d'accordo con Kid. Insomma, dipende anche dalle situazioni, no? Se a 30 anni sei stata a letto con 50 uomini diversi e hai fatto di tutto e di più, forse forse qualche domanda me la porrei anch'io.
> 
> E trovarsi nello stesso luogo con ex partner sessuali della mia donna non esiste proprio. E qua datemi pure del cavernicolo. Io non sono un promotore dell'amicizia tra ex. Può succedere, ma per quanto mi riguarda non è assolutamente la regola. Anzi.
> 
> Comunque è capitato anche a me... Più di una persona con cui sono stato, durante liti o momenti 'mirati', non ha mancato di rinfacciarmi e farmi pesare di 'aver scopato con cani e porci'. E la cosa mi aveva anche ferito abbastanza, perché facevano riferimento a un momento particolarmente delicato della mia vita. Questo per dire che, evidentemente, a livello di gelosia o che so io, i 'precedenti' qualche problema lo possono creare...



bè, dai, durante le liti si scatena l'inferno!
io non so quello che dico, e dopo non è raro che chieda scusa per tutte le belle parole che ho espressoXD


----------



## Sole (8 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma lui ovviamente, essendo un fedele, si sentirà per forza ingannato ma mica è in discussione questo.
> Io non pretendo che lui si senta o non si senta.
> *IO non mi sento di ingannarlo, lui OVVIO che la pensa in modo diverso.*
> Mica è me.
> Ma è consapevole che IO ragiono così.


Ecco, per me questo si chiama inganno.

Tu inganni perchè l'altro si aspetta una cosa da te, invece tu ne fai un'altra.

Questo succede perchè, nonostante il tuo 'avvisare' di una possibile infedeltà, sai bene che se gli dicessi 'in questi mesi scopo regolarmente con un altro, ho un amante' il vostro rapporto andrebbe in crisi.

E attenzione, il mio non vuole essere un giudizio morale. E' un mettere in evidenza un fatto che, *a mio modo di vedere,* è innegabile.


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ora l'ho letta nel post di Sole ma altre volte l'ho letta in altri post rivolta da altri verso
> altri....
> esempio:
> Molte volte glielo si dice a lothar...
> e non capisco sinceramente queste frasi...


ma veramente si fanno degli esempi! nessuno augura nulla a nessuno.... anzi!


----------



## Tebe (8 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> ad averne conosciute di donne come te :up:


E aggiungo, per te che sei nuovo e non lo sai, che la fedeltà per me è la fedeltà dei sentimenti.
E' avere la certezza che l'uomo o la donna con cui sei, c'è nei momenti in cui ci deve essere.
C'è quando le cose si fanno difficili.
C'è nell'essere coppia.

Se il mio uomo mi ama, lo sento mio e non mi fa mancare nulla nei MIEI bisogni, non mi interessa cosa fa del suo pipino.

Quando Mattia ha avuto bisogno di me io ci sono sempre stata e MAI detto da lui, ho tradito o ingannato il mio esserci con lui e nella nostra coppia.

Spero tu abbia capito meglio che cosa intendo con il mio diversamente fedele.


----------



## lunaiena (8 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Come al solito.
> 
> Io non ho manifestato alcuna bramosia. Io auguro a Tebe di scoparsi il mondo intero senza che il suo uomo lo venga a sapere.
> Ipotizzare una scoperta di Mattia era un modo per sostenere la mia tesi.
> ...




Apposta non ti ho quotato ....

Non voglio farti passare per maligna..non penso neanche  che tu lo sia...

Ho solo espresso un mio pensiero leggendo ..


----------



## Tebe (8 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ascolta, con sto amante che mi ritrovo la mia immagine troieggiante ne soffre, quindi spantego gossip.
Tanto ci credono, quindi.


----------



## Sole (8 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ora *l'ho letta nel post di Sole *ma altre volte l'ho letta in altri post rivolta da altri verso
> altri....
> esempio:
> Molte volte glielo si dice a lothar...
> e non capisco sinceramente queste frasi...


E hai letto male, come spesso succede e come ti ho spiegato prima.


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ascolta, con sto amante che mi ritrovo la mia immagine troieggiante ne soffre, quindi spantego gossip.
> Tanto ci credono, quindi.



:risata:


----------



## Sole (8 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> *Apposta non ti ho quotato *....
> 
> Non voglio farti passare per maligna..non penso neanche  che tu lo sia...
> 
> Ho solo espresso un mio pensiero leggendo ..


Ma mi hai citato in un commento prima, dicendo che la bramosia l'hai letta nel mio post.


----------



## Tebe (8 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Come al solito.
> 
> Io non ho manifestato alcuna bramosia. *Io auguro a Tebe di scoparsi il mondo intero* senza che il suo uomo lo venga a sapere.
> Ipotizzare una scoperta di Mattia era un modo per sostenere la mia tesi.
> ...


minchia. E che è...
Una gang bang+orgy+pubblic?

:scared:


----------



## lothar57 (8 Agosto 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Cioè non ho capito cosa ti dà fastidio... ma potrò semplicemente essere una persona gelosa e che dà un valore diverso al sesso rispetto alla massa? Per me ogni donna può trombare quanto gli pare e dargli lo stesso valore del mangiarsi un panino... io di certo non me la sposerei.



ma Kid sei politicamente scorretto...:carneval::carneval::carneval:..le ''maestre libertine''parlano con una voce sola...Sole a parte..perdona il gioco di parole...e guai se tu dici cose ovvie e sensate,come qua' sopra....vogliono avere la coscienza  immacolata..invece quello che sono ...senza offesa...e'sempre la stessa cosa..ne piu'ne meno che zoccole


----------



## lunaiena (8 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma veramente si fanno degli esempi! nessuno augura nulla a nessuno.... anzi!



Va bene ho capito come funziona....
qui c'è gente che fa esempi e altra che provoca...


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma Kid sei politicamente scorretto...:carneval::carneval::carneval:..le ''maestre libertine''parlano con una voce sola...Sole a parte..perdona il gioco di parole...e guai se tu dici cose ovvie e sensate,come qua' sopra....vogliono avere la coscienza immacolata..invece quello che sono ...senza offesa...e'sempre la stessa cosa..ne piu'ne meno che zoccole


io zoccola non mi ci sento manco un pochettino... :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Sole (8 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> minchia. E che è...
> Una gang bang+orgy+pubblic?
> 
> :scared:


Nel mio periodo scopereccio ho provato a sedurre una squadra di pallanuoto che veniva ad allenarsi nella mia piscina. Era il mio sogno! Ma mi sono arresa quasi subito, non ho avuto fiducia nei miei mezzi


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Va bene ho capito come funziona....
> *qui c'è gente che fa esempi e altra che provoca*...



ma che caspita dici? 

quindi adesso qui  non si può più parlare? 
cosa intendi per provocare?


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Agosto 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Cioè non ho capito cosa ti dà fastidio... ma potrò semplicemente essere una persona gelosa e che dà un valore diverso al sesso rispetto alla massa? Per me ogni donna può trombare quanto gli pare e dargli lo stesso valore del mangiarsi un panino... io di certo non me la sposerei.


Ma non mi dà fastidio nulla: solo osservo che questa è una cosa che impressiona in modo spropositato gli uomini. Ma mica solo te. E ho conosciuto certe troie io, nel senso veramente brutto del termine, che sono state bene attente a trombare poco... o perlomeno a farlo sapere poco in giro... ma che se le è sposate... ha sposato una troia. Sono disposta a certificarlo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' avere la certezza che l'uomo o la donna con cui sei, c'è nei momenti in cui ci deve essere.
> C'è quando le cose si fanno difficili.
> C'è nell'essere coppia.



Avrei voluto scriverle io qualche post fa, queste frasi.

Io, che inganno mio marito, ci sono sempre, nei momenti in cui devo esserci
Ci sono quando le cose si fanno difficili
Ci sono nell'essere coppia

Invece lui, che probabilmente mi è fedele sessualmente:

non sempre c'è stato nei momenti in cui doveva esserci
non sempre c'è stato quando le cose si facevano difficili
c'è poco nell'essere coppia

però, a quanto pare, nella mentalità adolescenziale che mi sembra di riscontrare diffusamente nelle ultime pagine, l'unico tradimento che conta è quello dove un cazzo si infila in qualsiasi buco che una donna abbia disponibile


----------



## lothar57 (8 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io zoccola non mi ci sento manco un pochettino... :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:



tesoro tu sei single..puoi fare quello che ti pare...esattamente come la mia amica n1....poi sai che mi tocca Simy..


----------



## Tebe (8 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ecco, per me questo si chiama inganno.
> 
> *Tu inganni perchè l'altro si aspetta una cosa da te, invece tu ne fai un'altra.*
> 
> ...


....
Allora sul mio neretto:
Se  ti dico che non voglio figli  e tu mi sposi convinto che magari una squadra di calcio non te la faccio ma almeno un paio di bimbi si...e poi scopri che andando avanti con gli anni io continuo a dirti che figli non ne voglio e ad un certo punto tu mi dici che ti sei sentito ingannato perchè pensavi che alla fine io almeno un figlio l'avrei fatto...
E' inganno questo?
Per me no. E' un aspettativa che tu hai e solo tu perchè non mi hai ascoltato come persona
Togli figli e metti corna il discorso per me non cambia.
Se tu ti aspetti che io non ti tradisca nonostante ti abbia detto che lo farò e quindi sei libero di lasciarmi e poi mi dici che ti ho ingannato perchè ho scopato con altri...
Boh...non ti ho ingannato.
Sei tu che non ascolti. Anzi. Fai finta di non ascoltare.


----------



## lothar57 (8 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Avrei voluto scriverle io qualche post fa, queste frasi.
> 
> Io, che inganno mio marito, ci sono sempre, nei momenti in cui devo esserci
> Ci sono quando le cose si fanno difficili
> ...


questo e'parlare..brava Mantra..altro che diversamente fedeli...bacio!!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Agosto 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Cioè non ho capito cosa ti dà fastidio... ma *potrò semplicemente essere una persona gelosa e che dà un valore diverso al sesso rispetto alla massa*? Per me ogni donna può trombare quanto gli pare e dargli lo stesso valore del mangiarsi un panino... io di certo non me la sposerei.



no, Kid, nelle tue frasi tu stai dando al sesso esattamente il valore che gli dà la massa, cioè un valore spropositato


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> io no. E' grave?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, neanche io, ho verificato


----------



## Tebe (8 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io zoccola non mi ci sento manco un pochettino... :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


ma infatti noi siamo escluse, tranquilla


----------



## Tebe (8 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Nel mio periodo scopereccio ho provato a sedurre una squadra di pallanuoto che veniva ad allenarsi nella mia piscina. Era il mio sogno! Ma mi sono arresa quasi subito, non ho avuto fiducia nei miei mezzi


porca miseria...diventi il mio guru...

Io ho solo, per scommessa, messo in panico tre sportellisti della banca...


Se ritorni single e ci vuoi riprovare chiama.


----------



## Hellseven (8 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Avrei voluto scriverle io qualche post fa, queste frasi.
> 
> Io, che inganno mio marito, ci sono sempre, nei momenti in cui devo esserci
> Ci sono quando le cose si fanno difficili
> ...


Sei una persona molto coraggiosa nell'esporre qui, a tutti noi, anche in questo momento di tensione, la tua anima e coerentemente con quanto hai sempre affermato lo fai pubblicamente, senza temere il giudizio altrui. Lo ribadisco, ti apprezzo e ti stimo molto. 
E per quanto riguarda il contenuto di quello che hai scritto, beh è semplicemente toccante. Si. toccante, anche perché lo sento in parte anche mio.


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> tesoro tu sei single..puoi fare quello che ti pare...esattamente come la mia amica n1....poi sai che mi tocca Simy..



....ogni volta vi girate la frittata come vi pare....
XD


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma non mi dà fastidio nulla: solo osservo che questa è una cosa che impressiona in modo spropositato gli uomini. Ma mica solo te. E ho conosciuto certe troie io, nel senso veramente brutto del termine, che sono state bene attente a trombare poco... o perlomeno a farlo sapere poco in giro... ma che se le è sposate... ha sposato una troia. Sono disposta a certificarlo.





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no, Kid, nelle tue frasi tu stai dando al sesso esattamente il valore che gli dà la massa, cioè un valore spropositato


Chiara....


----------



## DreamTheater (8 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E aggiungo, per te che sei nuovo e non lo sai, che la fedeltà per me è la fedeltà dei sentimenti.
> E' avere la certezza che l'uomo o la donna con cui sei, c'è nei momenti in cui ci deve essere.
> C'è quando le cose si fanno difficili.
> C'è nell'essere coppia.
> ...


capito fin da prima ed approvo pienamente..


----------



## Sole (8 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> però, a quanto pare, *nella mentalità adolescenziale che mi sembra di riscontrare diffusamente nelle ultime pagine, *l'unico tradimento che conta è quello dove un cazzo si infila in qualsiasi buco che una donna abbia disponibile


Mi sento chiamata in causa, visto che ho scritto proprio nelle ultime pagine.
Io avrò anche una mentalità adolescenziale eh, non lo metto in dubbio. Ma sono le mie idee. Maturate dopo essere stata tradita, essermi fatta carico della mia sofferenza, aver tradito ed essermi separata.

Io non parlo dal pulpito. Discuto e mi confronto. E nel confronto dico la mia, caso per caso. E la dico dopo essermi rotolata ben bene nella merda, purtroppo. E, soprattutto, ho il massimo rispetto per le mentalità degli altri, anche se non li condivido.


----------



## Tebe (8 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Avrei voluto scriverle io qualche post fa, queste frasi.
> 
> Io, che inganno mio marito, ci sono sempre, nei momenti in cui devo esserci
> Ci sono quando le cose si fanno difficili
> ...


due teste. Una tastiera.




Ancora.


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Chiara....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (8 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, neanche io, ho verificato


.....
(Bad mi piace un casino, ma mai quanto Sbri)


----------



## Kid (8 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no, Kid, nelle tue frasi tu stai dando al sesso esattamente il valore che gli dà la massa, cioè un valore spropositato


Non mi sembra, viste le reazioni qui dentro!


----------



## exStermy (8 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Telegrafico:
> 
> Qua non si parla di graduatorie o classifiche ma di due realtà completamente differenti ed avulse l‘una dall‘altra. Poi i puoi affezionare o non affezionare al cazzo che ti pare, ma non è quello il punto perchè non si parla di te ma del micione, come ho già avuto modo di spiegare nelle pagine precedenti. Detto questo, ti saluto e ti lascio così non mi affeziono troppo, tanto per rimanere in tema.
> 
> P.S: sulla cosa dell'innamorarmi di una puttana, sai, ero ironico. Se leggessi e riflettessi bene al posto di ridere come un asino, magari te ne saresti anche accorto. Ciao.


ah mo' eri ironico sul poterti innamorare di una puttana?....

e poi io leggo cio' che scrivi ....se sccrivi a rispondo per a  etcectect e se nun lo dici cazzo ne so se sei Andy 2?

ahahahah

ma va con dios...


----------



## Sole (8 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> porca miseria...diventi il mio guru...
> 
> Io ho solo, per scommessa, messo in panico tre sportellisti della banca...
> 
> ...


Sai cosa? Uno dei miei peggiori difetti è la pigrizia. In tutti i campi eh. Mi stanco subito. Sono partita col portiere e mi sono fermata lì


----------



## Tubarao (8 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sto facendo la muffa sul divano:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


*FARFIE *


----------



## free (8 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Avrei voluto scriverle io qualche post fa, queste frasi.
> 
> Io, che inganno mio marito, ci sono sempre, nei momenti in cui devo esserci
> Ci sono quando le cose si fanno difficili
> ...



scusa se mi permetto, ma tuo marito alla fine c'era a suo modo nella coppia e nei momenti difficili, altrimenti non sareste più insieme, non avrebbe senso, o no?
intendo dire: non è detto che l'altro faccia esattamente come ci aspettiamo (che novità), ma qualcosa fa/ha fatto, diversamente la coppia non esisterebbe più
a me è successo proprio questo: il mio ex, che per certi versi è indubbiamente una persona migliore di me, tuttavia con il suo comportamento ha fatto in modo che io non gli credessi più, non vedessi più un futuro con lui, e la coppia è finita


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Mi sento chiamata in causa, visto che ho scritto proprio nelle ultime pagine.
> Io avrò anche una mentalità adolescenziale eh, non lo metto in dubbio. Ma sono le mie idee. Maturate dopo essere stata tradita, essermi fatta carico della mia sofferenza, aver tradito ed essermi separata.
> 
> Io non parlo dal pulpito. Discuto e mi confronto. E nel confronto dico la mia, caso per caso. *E la dico dopo essermi rotolata ben bene nella merda*, purtroppo. E, soprattutto, ho il massimo rispetto per le mentalità degli altri, anche se non li condivido.



veramente nel momento in cui scrivevo pensavo in particolare a Kid 

però mi soffermo su questa tua frase

vedi Sole, la differenza tra me e te in questo momento è che tu, alla luce delle tue esperienze, vedi i tuoi tradimenti come delle rotolate nella merda, delle scopate senza senso
io, i miei, non riesco proprio a vederli così, né probabilmente li vedrò mai così

anch'io rispetto le mentalità degli altri, ma ciò non toglie che alcune siano adolescenziali


----------



## perplesso (8 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Nel mio periodo scopereccio ho provato a sedurre una squadra di pallanuoto che veniva ad allenarsi nella mia piscina. Era il mio sogno! Ma mi sono arresa quasi subito, non ho avuto fiducia nei miei mezzi


male.   le potenzialità seduttive di una donna non hanno confini


----------



## Sole (8 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> veramente nel momento in cui scrivevo pensavo in particolare a Kid
> 
> però mi soffermo su questa tua frase
> 
> ...


No, le rotolate nella merda sono altro per me: sono il dolore dell'essere tradita e la solitudine che ne è derivata.

Le mie scopate sono state importanti, l'ho scritto anche nel mio post sulla separazione: senza i tradimenti non sarei arrivata fin qui e perciò non rinnego nulla di quello che ho fatto, tutto è stato importante, anche il negativo.

Ma scopare a raffica non è una strada che si può percorrere per molto tempo. Arriva un punto in cui diventa davvero fine a se stesso e l'esperienza si svuota di significato.

Io la penso così.

Ma io Chiara, ho visto anche la sofferenza che i miei tradimenti hanno causato a mio marito. E convivo col senso di colpa di averlo mortificato e fatto soffrire intenzionalmente.

Anche questa è una fetta di esperienza che a qualche traditore manca. E credimi, dà una luce diversa a tutto.


----------



## Kid (8 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> No, le rotolate nella merda sono altro per me: sono il dolore dell'essere tradita e la solitudine che ne è derivata.
> 
> Le mie scopate sono state importanti, l'ho scritto anche nel mio post sulla separazione: senza i tradimenti non sarei arrivata fin qui e perciò non rinnego nulla di quello che ho fatto, tutto è stato importante, anche il negativo.
> 
> ...



Sono d'accordissimo. Penso che se ogni traditore avesse la possibilità di vedere il dolore e la delusione del proprio partner negli occhi, ci sarebbero un bel pò di fedifraghi in meno. Ma è un pò come le malattie gravi: non ci pensi finchè non ti toccano, no?


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda non è affatto, rivolto a me stessa, un termine paraculo.
> La fedeltà sessuale per me non è un valore e quindi me ne fotto di richiederla, perchè non mi interessa.


quando poi vai a distinguere la fedeltà sessuale da qualcos'altro ti accorgi della difficoltà.quale altra fedeltà ha valore per te?
quella sentimentale?
e il confine è così netto? tu con manager diresti di avere solo un coinvolgimento sessuale...?


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2012)

e aggiungo: la mia esse dov'è?
vi toccate?


----------



## DreamTheater (8 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> veramente nel momento in cui scrivevo pensavo in particolare a Kid
> 
> però mi soffermo su questa tua frase
> 
> ...


in medio stat virtus.. alcune volte me le sarei proprio potute risparmiare..


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> *in medio stat virtus.*. alcune volte me le sarei proprio potute risparmiare..



per te....

io me le sono godute tutte


----------



## Tebe (8 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> quando poi vai a distinguere la fedeltà sessuale da qualcos'altro ti accorgi della difficoltà.quale altra fedeltà ha valore per te?
> quella sentimentale?
> e il confine è così netto? tu con manager diresti di avere solo un coinvolgimento sessuale...?


Ho spiegato già sopra quale fedeltà è importante per me.
Si, il confine è così netto.
Perchè sono sempre stata tradita e ho sofferto solo quando i miei compagni mi hanno tradita come donna, togliendomi il nostro essere coppia.
Gli altri tradimenti non li ricordo nemmeno perchè semplicemente non esistono


----------



## Tebe (8 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e aggiungo: la mia esse dov'è?
> *vi toccate?*



...non ci credo....



:risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:


----------



## DreamTheater (8 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> per te....
> 
> io me le sono godute tutte


MICA SONO TUTTI CONCERTI DEI DREAM..


----------



## lunaiena (8 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> quando poi vai a distinguere la fedeltà sessuale da qualcos'altro ti accorgi della difficoltà.quale altra fedeltà ha valore per te?
> quella sentimentale?
> e il confine è così netto? tu con manager diresti di avere solo un coinvolgimento sessuale...?



Bho io non ci ho capito nulla...
ho un coinvolgimento sentimentale  con il mio "amico del cuore"...ed è quello che volevo..
ma quello che c'è tra noi non ha niente a che vedere con quello c'e fra me e mio marito...
Sono due cos'e proprio completamente diverse...


----------



## Spider (8 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Bho io non ci ho capito nulla...
> ho un coinvolgimento sentimentale  con il mio "amico del cuore"...ed è quello che volevo..
> ma quello che c'è tra noi non ha niente a che vedere con quello c'e fra me e mio marito...
> Sono due cos'e proprio completamente diverse...


...spiegale per bene...queste " due cose completamente diverse"...
naturalmente dirai che non fingi con nessuno dei due... 
e che uno ti da cose che l'altro neanche si sogna...
e viceversa...
... allora sei tu che sei diversa con l'uno piuttosto che con l'altro...
perchè se sei uguale allora sei... schizofrenica.


----------



## lunaiena (8 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...spiegale per bene...queste " due cose completamente diverse"...
> naturalmente dirai che non fingi con nessuno dei due...
> *e che uno ti da cose che l'altro neanche si sogna...
> e viceversa...*
> ...


Definisci schizofrenica ?


Sul neretto non credo percche ognuno é come è ....

Ovvio che ogni persona ti da delle cose diverse ma per questo l'uno non esclude l'altro .....





.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> m'hai rotto er cazzo tu, quella sciroccata de tu moje e tutta la razza...


ahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Invece chi si ammanta di candidi veli per nascondere la lordura che ha sulla pelle e ipocritamente plaude la morale...  è tutta un'altra storia.
> E di queste vestali dell'ipocrisia sono pieni i salotti, densi di chiacchere volte a screditare altre donne, a riversare su loro veleno, a creare effigi di spietate arpie che dove passano sporcano di sterco e lacerano con gli artigli.
> E allora mi chiedo: sarà un certo tipo di uomo ad appioppare l'appellativo di troia.... o è un certo tipo di donna?


Ah guarda ah guarda con questo tipo di signore...
Stronco sempre ogni discorso e come Lothar dico...
Signora non parliamo di queste cose...e mi lasci suonare in pace...

Il massimo fu quella volta che le dissi...
Ora tu metti tutto questo per iscritto e lo firmi...poi posso intervenire...altrimenti storati.


----------



## Spider (8 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Definisci schizofrenica ?
> 
> 
> Sul neretto non credo percche ognuno é come è ....
> ...


non pensavo ne avessi bisogno...
comunque, trattasi di disturbi della sfera affettiva, di dissociazione mentale e alterazioni nel rapporto con la realtà...
tutto più o meno grave... qualcuno dice che siamo tutti un pò schizofrenici.
... rispondere ... "ognuno è come è"... è non rispondere, non tanto a me, ma a se stessi...
è ovvio che ognuno ti da delle cose diverse.. quello che è molto strano, e che a situazioni diverse, si risponde anche emotivamente in modo diverso...
come fai a non essere diversa?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non oso nemmeno io...dev'essere terribile.


Vedi che c'è tradimento e tradimento?
Diversa che so la vicenda di quel marito che va a fare bisboccia con gli amici..poi vanno in disco...e qui e là...
e che al mattino dopo confessa alla moglie...senti dai ieri ho fatto na cagata ho conosciuto una tipa e complice il vino l'atmosfera e qui e là...insomma dai sono "sbrisciato"...
Allora ti immagini la scenatona...piatti che volano ceffoni e quant'altro...
Ma almeno sai che è sincero no?
Hai la prova che anche se ha fatto na porcata...non si nasconde dietro un dito no?


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Bho io non ci ho capito nulla...
> ho un coinvolgimento sentimentale con il mio "amico del cuore"...ed è quello che volevo..
> ma quello che c'è tra noi non ha niente a che vedere con quello c'e fra me e mio marito...
> *Sono due cos'e proprio completamente diverse*...


non lo metto in dubbio.
allora: tu hai l'amico del cuore , tebe quello della guest star, il conte quello del giaguaro, chiara gli amichetti pelosi, lothar la gatta che scotta
che si fa?
luna , tira fuori la esse :singleeye:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...spiegale per bene...queste " due cose completamente diverse"...
> naturalmente dirai che non fingi con nessuno dei due...
> e che uno ti da cose che l'altro neanche si sogna...
> e viceversa...
> ...


Sai ho capito molte cose da un libro di Amado...
Donna Flor e i suoi due mariti.
Io che sono Vadinho non sarò mai il farmacista Teodoro.

E mi sono salvato perchè non ho MAI cercato di dare da intendere di essere un teodoro quando sono un vadinho...caso mai un te lo do d'oro.

Bene dice Amado perchè una persona non è sufficente a riempire il nostro cuore?

Dato che siamo limitati è praticamente impossibile che una persona possa dare ad un'altra le stesse cose.

Si fottono sempre quelli che anzichè dire sono cose ben distinte e diverse, osano metterle a confronto o peggio a pretendere da uno ciò che può dare l'altro.

E ripeto se guardo dentro di me...ciascuna ha lasciato il suo segno: nel bene e nel male.


----------



## Zod (8 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no è tutta questione di abitudine! io porto sempre i tacchi alti


Senti ma... considerando che ci sono feticisti che possono apprezzare molto sapere che scarpa indossi, e che io non sono tra quelli, per non discriminarmi, non potresti pubblicare anche l'intimo che indossi?



S*B


----------



## Tebe (8 Agosto 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Senti ma... considerando che ci sono feticisti che possono apprezzare molto sapere che scarpa indossi, e che io non sono tra quelli, per non discriminarmi, non potresti pubblicare anche l'intimo che indossi?
> 
> 
> 
> S*B


:risata:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non lo metto in dubbio.
> allora: tu hai l'amico del cuore , tebe quello della guest star, il conte quello del giaguaro, chiara gli amichetti pelosi, lothar la gatta che scotta
> che si fa?
> luna , tira fuori la esse :singleeye:


Sai una cosa?
Una persona passa la vita a mangiare solo un piatto.
Che so pastasciutta.
Un giorno per caso assaggia un gelato.
Il gelato gli piace.
Poi le manca il gelato e lo cerca.


----------



## Tebe (8 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai una cosa?
> Una persona passa la vita a mangiare solo un piatto.
> Che so pastasciutta.
> Un giorno per caso assaggia un gelato.
> ...


o magari mangia pastasciutta perchè gli piace solo quella ma occasionalmente ha un calo di zuccheri e mangia un gelato.
Ma la pietanza prima rimane la pastasciutta perchè comunque per la maggior parte del tempo è quella che si preferisce a prescindere


mattia e la pastasciutta:inlove:


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai una cosa?
> Una persona passa la vita a mangiare solo un piatto.
> Che so pastasciutta.
> Un giorno per caso assaggia un gelato.
> ...


ma se ha pasta, secondo, contorno , frutta , formaggio e gelato sta a posto così


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2012)

acc ...manca l'antipasto


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai una cosa?
> Una persona passa la vita a mangiare solo un piatto.
> Che so pastasciutta.
> Un giorno per caso assaggia un gelato.
> ...


Il calippo, si.


----------



## Tebe (8 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma se ha pasta, secondo, contorno , frutta , formaggio e gelato sta a posto così


no, perchè occasionalmente mi viene voglia di mangiare, che so...indiano...mica sempre...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> non pensavo ne avessi bisogno...
> comunque, trattasi di disturbi della sfera affettiva, di dissociazione mentale e alterazioni nel rapporto con la realtà...
> tutto più o meno grave... qualcuno dice che siamo tutti un pò schizofrenici.
> ... rispondere ... "ognuno è come è"... è non rispondere, non tanto a me, ma a se stessi...
> ...


Ti dico una cosa...
Ad essere onesto dovrei aver chiesto ad ogni donna...
Dammi un tuo bacio.

Spiegami come mai allora con un solo bacio ogni donna mi ha dato emozioni e sensazioni differenti.

Sono persuaso che un tempo si insistesse tanto sull'esclusività sessuale e sul sesso come dono post matrimonio per fare in modo che due persone si legassero in un certo modo che sia unico e irripetibile. Un'emulsione.
Sai no cos'è un'emulsione? 

Forse si pensava e magari non a torto, che una volta passato al numero due, non ci potesse essere mai più un'emulsione, ma solo un miscuglio.

Sono pure persuaso che alla fine il troppo porti a confusione...
Se io sto con una donna diversa alla settimana per un anno, alla fine...sono sicuro che ai miei occhi una valerà l'altra perchè mi sarò disperso in un caos totale, e non sarò stato capace di fare in modo che nessuna attechisca dentro di me.

Trovo un'enorme distinzione tra chi è sposato e si concede avventurette qui e là e chi è sposato e ha un amico del cuore.

Avere un amico del cuore non è affatto indice di troiaggine o di leggerezza sessuale...anzi.

Io continuo a chiedermi da una vita, per cosa casso pretendiamo che una persona sia tutta ed esclusivamente per noi. Non riesco a concepirlo.

Temo che sia un terrificante condizionamento.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il calippo, si.


Ma per esempio...
Stermy dice che è sciocco non usare il buco del culo della mujera piuttosto di cercare quello di un'altra...

Ma mettiamo che una dica al marito...
A te bochin no perchè io non aprrezzo questa pratica.

Poi si fa l'amante...
E ciò all'amante bochino si...

Ecco questo per me sarebbe tradimento e inganno...

Perchè come faccio a crederti che non mi hai mentito riguardo al tuo non aprezzare quella pratica?


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Agosto 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Siamo tutti dei gran mignottoni.
> 
> Ho detto.



uno che ragiona finalmente

io cosi 
io cola'
...tutte balle...


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti dico una cosa...
> Ad essere onesto dovrei aver chiesto ad ogni donna...
> Dammi un tuo bacio.
> 
> ...


forse ho trovato la esse, no...è una zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



zzz
zz
z


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma per esempio...
> Stermy dice che è sciocco non usare il buco del culo della mujera piuttosto di cercare quello di un'altra...
> 
> Ma mettiamo che una dica al marito...
> ...



e se magari puzzavi ? non te lo sei mai chiesto?


----------



## Tebe (8 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma per esempio...
> Stermy dice che è sciocco non usare il buco del culo della mujera piuttosto di cercare quello di un'altra...
> 
> Ma mettiamo che una dica al marito...
> ...



Giusto!


----------



## Niko74 (8 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma per esempio...
> Stermy dice che è sciocco non usare il buco del culo della mujera piuttosto di cercare quello di un'altra...
> 
> Ma mettiamo che una dica al marito...
> ...


Oh...allora nel mio caso è stato tradimento e inganno e solo per questo piccolo dettaglio....azz....lo avessi saputo prima


----------



## lunaiena (8 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> non pensavo ne avessi bisogno...
> comunque, trattasi di disturbi della sfera affettiva, di dissociazione mentale e alterazioni nel rapporto con la realtà...
> tutto più o meno grave... qualcuno dice che siamo tutti un pò schizofrenici.
> ... rispondere ... "*ognuno è come è".*.. è non rispondere, non tanto a me, ma a se stessi...
> ...



Questo è una cosa che mi ha permesso sempre di andare avanti e superare molte cose...
non pensavo fosse una non risposta a me stessa .....
il resto si forse sono un po' schizofrenica ....ma ci sto bene in me...

Non credo di essere diversa perchè nessuno mi da cose da sogno ma tutto molto reale e concreto.....


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Oh...allora nel mio caso è stato tradimento e inganno e solo per questo piccolo dettaglio....azz....lo avessi saputo prima


Però mettila così...
Lei con te mai sesso coinvolgente...è come dire bloccata e non è certo colpa tua...
Magari lei pensa che è colpa tua che non ci sai fare, perchè per lei è dura ammettere che magari è colpa sua.

Poi trova sto tizio...
E non sappiamo come con lui...si sblocca tutta quanta...

E tu poi ti ritrovi una tutta vogliosa e sbloccata...

Ti brucerebbe così tanto che sia stato un altro a farle scoprire delle cose che tu non sei mai riuscito a farle scoprire?

Sai com'è no?
Certe persone non accettano di sentirsi dire le cose dal marito o dalla moglie...ma se le stesse cose le dice che so il psicoterapeuta con altre modalità e parole...allora diventano vangelo...

Spiegami come mai no?


----------



## lunaiena (8 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non lo metto in dubbio.
> allora: tu hai l'amico del cuore , tebe quello della guest star, il conte quello del giaguaro, chiara gli amichetti pelosi, lothar la gatta che scotta
> che si fa?
> luna , tira fuori la esse :singleeye:


Mi sa che me la sono mangiata per non lasciare tracce...:singleeye:


----------



## Zod (8 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vedi che c'è tradimento e tradimento?
> Diversa che so la vicenda di quel marito che va a fare bisboccia con gli amici..poi vanno in disco...e qui e là...
> e che al mattino dopo confessa alla moglie...senti dai ieri ho fatto na cagata ho conosciuto una tipa e complice il vino l'atmosfera e qui e là...insomma dai sono "sbrisciato"...
> Allora ti immagini la scenatona...piatti che volano ceffoni e quant'altro...
> ...


Il tradimento é superabile, la bugia no, soprattutto quella reiterata nel tempo. E per quanto possa sembrare assurdo, continuo a sostenere che mentire spudoratamente e continuamente alla persona che si ama, nasconde una patologia, un disturbo della personalità.

S*B


----------



## Niko74 (8 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però mettila così...
> Lei con te mai sesso coinvolgente...è come dire bloccata e non è certo colpa tua...
> Magari lei pensa che è colpa tua che non ci sai fare, perchè per lei è dura ammettere che magari è colpa sua.
> 
> ...


No non mi brucerebbe, perché io sono sempre stato disponibile a fare qualsiasi cosa lei volesse in quel senso....solo che lei non "voleva" mai nulla....con me. Poi con il tizio non so ovviamente


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Il tradimento é superabile, la bugia no, soprattutto quella reiterata nel tempo. E per quanto possa sembrare assurdo, continuo a sostenere che mentire spudoratamente e continuamente alla persona che si ama, nasconde una patologia, un disturbo della personalità.
> 
> S*B


Beh insomma io non sarei così categorico.
Poi non sono un medico.
Il concetto che si mente è questo...
Che penserebbe lei o lui se mi vedrebbe o se sapesse?
Cosa mi insegnava mio padre da bambino?
Comportati sempre come se fossi lì che ti vedessi no?

Si mente per coprirsi
E scusami, in seconda istanza, per coprire la terza persona.

La bugia e l'inganno reiterato nel tempo no...


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma per esempio...
> Stermy dice che è sciocco non usare il buco del culo della mujera piuttosto di cercare quello di un'altra...
> 
> Ma mettiamo che una dica al marito...
> ...


Non fa una grinza, amico blasonato.


----------



## Zod (8 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma per esempio...
> Stermy dice che è sciocco non usare il buco del culo della mujera piuttosto di cercare quello di un'altra...
> 
> Ma mettiamo che una dica al marito...
> ...


uhmmm.... guarda che le donne cambiano molto nel loro modo di fare sesso, da un uomo ad un altro. In base all'affinità possono risplendere come un fiammero con uno e come il sole con un altro, a prescindere dal sentimento in essere. 

Non sono come noi che ci prepariamo la scaletta prima di uscire mentre ci radiamo la barba.. 

S*B


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Senti ma... considerando che ci sono feticisti che possono apprezzare molto sapere che scarpa indossi, e che io non sono tra quelli, per non discriminarmi, non potresti pubblicare anche l'intimo che indossi?
> 
> 
> 
> S*B


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> uhmmm.... *guarda che le donne cambiano molto nel loro modo di fare sesso, da un uomo ad un altro. In base all'affinità possono risplendere come un fiammero con uno e come il sole con un altro, a prescindere dal sentimento in essere.
> *
> Non sono come noi che ci prepariamo la scaletta prima di uscire mentre ci radiamo la barba..
> 
> S*B


Parole sante!

:umile:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> uhmmm.... guarda che le donne cambiano molto nel loro modo di fare sesso, da un uomo ad un altro. In base all'affinità possono risplendere come un fiammero con uno e come il sole con un altro, a prescindere dal sentimento in essere.
> 
> Non sono come noi che ci prepariamo la scaletta prima di uscire mentre ci radiamo la barba..
> 
> S*B


Ehm allora sono molto femminile...
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spider (8 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh insomma io non sarei così categorico.
> Poi non sono un medico.
> Il concetto che si mente è questo...
> Che penserebbe lei o lui se mi vedrebbe o se sapesse?
> ...


..come dire... io sono cosi, e tra l'altro, lo son bene come sono...
però visto che probalbilmente, se qualcuno... mi vedesse "veramente" mi farei e gli farei schifo...
è meglio che mi copra.. perchè importante è apparire... mica essere..
anzi è importante "essere" ma naturalmente in privato... in una egoistica gestione della altrui vita.
la bugia e l'inganno sono solo una necessaria conseguenza... proprio dell'apparire.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..come dire... io sono cosi, e tra l'altro, lo son bene come sono...
> però visto che probalbilmente, se qualcuno... mi vedesse "veramente" mi farei e gli farei schifo...
> è meglio che mi copra.. perchè importante è apparire... mica essere..
> anzi è importante "essere" ma naturalmente in privato... in una egoistica gestione della altrui vita.
> la bugia e l'inganno sono solo una necessaria conseguenza... proprio dell'apparire.


Si...
E capisci che se abbiamo esigenza o necessità di "apparire" con chi condividiamo perfino le scorregge nel letto...
Siamo 
Appunto messi male...
Piuttosto può accadere di passar la vita a dire all'altro IO sono così e non cambierò...e trovare che l'altro non ti crede, o peggio ingaggia una lotta senza quartieri per convertirti...

Spider se io ti dico...occhio che sono un ladro...
Non pensare che se poi mi inviti a casa tua....io non rubi...

Piuttosto farai di tutto per non mettermi nell'occasione di rubare...

In altre parole se sai di essere debole in certe faccende ti proteggi no?

Mai visto persone che escono sempre insieme al loro compagno...
tradire no?

Cioè casso...
Io sono morto di figa...
Ok...
Se sto a casa con mia moglie ed evito di passare le mie giornate che so nei centri commerciali...
Non mi accade nulla di male...

Ci sono anche persone sagge che ritendendosi non fatte di acciaio...evitano le cosidette occasioni...

Altre invece le cercano spasmodicamente...no?

E poi piangono.


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Sì, sulla carta il tuo discorso non fa una piega... Ma... Anch'io sono d'accordo con Kid. Insomma, dipende anche dalle situazioni, no? Se a 30 anni sei stata a letto *con 50 uomini diversi e hai fatto di tutto e di più, forse forse qualche domanda me la porrei anch'io.
> 
> *E trovarsi nello stesso luogo con ex partner sessuali della mia donna non esiste proprio. E qua datemi pure del cavernicolo. Io non sono un promotore dell'amicizia tra ex. Può succedere, ma per quanto mi riguarda non è assolutamente la regola. Anzi.
> 
> Comunque è capitato anche a me... Più di una persona con cui sono stato, durante liti o momenti 'mirati', non ha mancato di rinfacciarmi e farmi pesare di 'aver scopato con cani e porci'. E la cosa mi aveva anche ferito abbastanza, perché facevano riferimento a un momento particolarmente delicato della mia vita. Questo per dire che, evidentemente, a livello di gelosia o che so io, i 'precedenti' qualche problema lo possono creare...


trovo sempre molto sensati e condivisibil i tuoi post.
il discorso che riguarda "i numeri" è forse sgradevole perché è facile essere tacciati di moralismo ma non è questo il problema e vedo che tu hai fatto la mia stessa riflessione: perché così tanti? c'è un 'insicurezza di fondo, un bisogno di conferme,l'incapacità di porre le basi per una relazione importante...
una delle ragioni per le quali il numero degli uomini con i quali si va a letto nella vita si riduce è il rapporto fisso  , l'innamorarsi e il fare innamorare costruendo una coppia .che può capitare più volte sempre con il presupposto di crederci  e di mettersi e mettere in condizione di andare oltre il sesso mordi e fuggi.
penso che non sia il caso di precisare che questi quesiti si pongono sia in caso di donna che di uomo


----------



## Spider (8 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> trovo sempre molto sensati e condivisibil i tuoi post.
> il discorso che riguarda "i numeri" è forse sgradevole perché è facile essere tacciati di moralismo ma non è questo il problema e vedo che tu hai fatto la mia stessa riflessione: perché così tanti? c'è un 'insicurezza di fondo, un bisogno di conferme,l'incapacità di porre le basi per una relazione importante...
> una delle ragioni per le quali il numero degli uomini con i quali si va a letto nella vita si riduce è il rapporto fisso  , l'innamorarsi e il fare innamorare costruendo una coppia .che può capitare più volte sempre con il presupposto di crederci  e di mettersi e mettere in condizione di andare oltre il sesso mordi e fuggi.
> penso che non sia il caso di precisare che questi quesiti si pongono sia in caso di donna che di uomo


...quello che sfugge veramente è che continuando a pensare a una differenza, nei "numeri" tra uomo e donna, si alimenta anche un modo di pensare..a mio avviso c'è una linea sottile che unisce questi pensieri, questa visione del mondo e il concetto stesso di tradimento...
perchè una donna che prima di te ha avuto 50 uomini non è più degna e tu invece uomo che ne hai scopate 100 sei una personcina da ammirare?
...forse allora è chiaro perchè il tradimento fa ancora tanto male, nonostante ci professiamo liberi.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> trovo sempre molto sensati e condivisibil i tuoi post.
> il discorso che riguarda "i numeri" è forse sgradevole perché è facile essere tacciati di moralismo ma non è questo il problema e vedo che tu hai fatto la mia stessa riflessione: perché così tanti? c'è un 'insicurezza di fondo, un bisogno di conferme,l'incapacità di porre le basi per una relazione importante...
> una delle ragioni per le quali il numero degli uomini con i quali si va a letto nella vita si riduce è il rapporto fisso  , l'innamorarsi e il fare innamorare costruendo una coppia .che può capitare più volte sempre con il presupposto di crederci  e di mettersi e mettere in condizione di andare oltre il sesso mordi e fuggi.
> penso che non sia il caso di precisare che questi quesiti si pongono sia in caso di donna che di uomo


Si ma del senno del poi è piena la gente no?
Tu puoi dire: io ho avuto un solo uomo mio marito e mi sono trovata bene così...
N'altra può dirti io ho avuto mio marito e molti amanti e mi sono trovata bene così...
E questa può sempre dirti...non lo sai che cosa ti sei persa no?

Perchè a quella che la coppia sta stretta deve stare sempre in un aut aut?
O in coppia o fora dalla coppia?

C'è chi cerca il sistema ibrido no?

Altrimenti si fa come la mia morosa vecia no?
Cosa faceva lei?
QUando voleva farsi uno?
Litigava con il suo fidanzato e proclamava: pausa di riflessione.
Poi si faceva il tizio.
E poi faceva pace con il suo moroso e tornava con lui no?

Perchè ci deve essere un'insicurezza di fondo?
Perchè solo certi comportamenti sessuali o affettivi devono essere leciti e quegli degli altri no?

A sto punto io dico...una non si osa a finire a letto con un altro perchè ha un'insicurezza di fondo no?
Magari non è sicura di sè stessa e non sa come si sentirà dopo no?

QUanto ti sei ostinata contro Chiara Matraini?

Se a lei piace fare come piace...che te ne viene di disturbo a te?
Non è che sotto sotto ci sia...come dire...una malcelata invidia della serie vorrei ma non posso?


----------



## Spider (8 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si...
> E capisci che se abbiamo esigenza o necessità di "apparire" con chi condividiamo perfino le scorregge nel letto...
> Siamo
> Appunto messi male...
> ...


...conte va tutto bene...
però se farmi rubare.. visto che tu per primo me lo hai detto..
lo scelgo io... magari mi faccio rubare proprio tutto... 
ma comunque sono coscente e felice di esser derubato.
diverso è il caso di avere un ladro in casa e non saperlo... 
o magari scoprire che quello rubava tutto.. ma voleva apparire altro...
vecchio discorso, non se ne esce... inutile.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...conte va tutto bene...
> però se farmi rubare.. visto che tu per primo me lo hai detto..
> lo scelgo io... magari mi faccio rubare proprio tutto...
> ma comunque sono coscente e felice di esser derubato.
> ...


Si non se ne esce...
Ma una volta che vieni tradito...
Hai la prova del nove...

Mi spiace Spider...
Se lei ti ha tradito...

TU

Non potrai MAI più ingannarti sulla natura ultima di quella persona...
Ne puoi solo trarre le debite conclusioni...

E tra omini ci si dice...
O te la tien così...o te la butti via.

E tanti se la tengono perchè in fondo anche se non perfetta non è così malaccio...

Quelli che soffrono di più sono quelli che pensavano di avere una dea al loro fianco...

Quelli che soffrono di meno sono quelli che l'hanno sempre buttata in vacca...e ci ridono su...
e fanno battute...dicendo eh sa vuto conte...la mia ha un cuore molto grande...

Non c'è altra via...
O la tieni così...o la cacci.


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma del senno del poi è piena la gente no?
> Tu puoi dire: io ho avuto un solo uomo mio marito e mi sono trovata bene così...
> N'altra può dirti io ho avuto mio marito e molti amanti e mi sono trovata bene così...
> E questa può sempre dirti...non lo sai che cosa ti sei persa no?
> ...


nulla.
stimo chiara ma ho idee differenti su alcuni aspetti ...contro di lei non ho certo nulla,non ci provare.
come non provare a distorcere i concetti :si parlava di grandi numeri.vogliamo dire che si può passare la vita saltando ogni giorno da un letto all'altro ma *è normale(avete presente i soliti idioti:mrgreen, *per me no.
perché è normale intenerirsi, innamorarsi, affezionarsi e voler coltivare le relazioni.
ci stanno i periodi di pazzia(termine improprio) ma prima o poi per tutti hanno una fine, dei limiti , un'evoluzione


----------



## Tebe (8 Agosto 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> uhmmm.... *guarda che le donne cambiano molto nel loro modo di fare sesso,* da un uomo ad un altro. In base all'affinità possono risplendere come un fiammero con uno e come il sole con un altro, a prescindere dal sentimento in essere.
> 
> Non sono come noi che ci prepariamo la scaletta prima di uscire mentre ci radiamo la barba..
> 
> S*B


Non so se sia per tutte così e non direi che cambiamo molto ma si cambia. Almeno io.


----------



## Tebe (8 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> trovo sempre molto sensati e condivisibil i tuoi post.
> *il discorso che riguarda "i numeri" *è forse sgradevole perché è facile essere tacciati di moralismo ma non è questo il problema e vedo che tu hai fatto la mia stessa riflessione: perché così tanti? c'è un 'insicurezza di fondo, un bisogno di conferme,l'incapacità di porre le basi per una relazione importante...
> una delle ragioni per le quali il numero degli uomini con i quali si va a letto nella vita si riduce è il rapporto fisso  , l'innamorarsi e il fare innamorare costruendo una coppia .che può capitare più volte sempre con il presupposto di crederci  e di mettersi e mettere in condizione di andare oltre il sesso mordi e fuggi.
> penso che non sia il caso di precisare che questi quesiti si pongono sia in caso di donna che di uomo


non andate avanti con sto 3d che sono ancora a fare i conti. Che palle.
Qui devo andare di algoritmi


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Per me è più patologico dirgli la verità e farla soffrire solo per scaricarsi la coscienza
> 
> Mentire per coprire un tradimento e per non far soffrire, ha una sua giusta logica.
> 
> Sarebbe meglio NON farlo, ma se proprio lo fai... almeno non distruggere.


ma non è la forma che distrugge, è la sostanza


----------



## Tebe (8 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non è la forma che distrugge, è la sostanza


ma se la sostanza non la sai non può distruggerti


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> uhmmm.... guarda che le donne cambiano molto nel loro modo di fare sesso, da un uomo ad un altro. In base all'affinità possono risplendere come un fiammero con uno e come il sole con un altro, a prescindere dal sentimento in essere.
> 
> Non sono come noi che ci prepariamo la scaletta prima di uscire mentre ci radiamo la barba..
> 
> S*B


Mah, penso che non è cambino poi così radicalmente. E penso anche che ci si adatta al partner, ai suoi ritmi, i suoi modi,in generale per entrambi i sessi...però, ragionando un attimo con l‘accetta, se con l‘ufficiale non faccio pompini e con l‘amante si (non la maniera in cui li faccio, quindi), allora più che un discorso di varietà (pasta e gelato), diventa “non mi va la minestra / salto dalla finestra“, che è piuttosto diverso. Non so se mi spiego.


----------



## Spider (8 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si non se ne esce...
> Ma una volta che vieni tradito...
> Hai la prova del nove...
> 
> ...


...hai profondamente ragione, veramente.
inutili i discorsi... 
le giustificazioni...
cercare un nesso in un comportamento...

è cosi.
prendere o lasciare.

per me veramente era una DEA...
 perchè l'imperfetto ero io.

ho solo tantissima paura adesso...
saprò ridere un giorno... ma che risata sarà?


----------



## Zod (8 Agosto 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Per me è più patologico dirgli la verità e farla soffrire solo per scaricarsi la coscienza
> 
> Mentire per coprire un tradimento e per non far soffrire, ha una sua giusta logica.
> 
> Sarebbe meglio NON farlo, ma se proprio lo fai... almeno non distruggere.


Se è un tradimento lampo, che non comporta bugie dirette, e che il traditore sente di poter superare senza problemi, dal mio punto di vista ci può anche stare.

Ma alla fine non è difficile. Basta comportarsi come si vorrebbe che il partner si comportasse nella medesima situazione, mettendosi nei suoi panni e cercando di pensare come lui. Basta pensare al suo di bene, visto che lo si ama.

Perchè patologico mentire continuamente a chi si ama : menti alla persona in cui ti rispecchi, praticamente menti a te stessa. Poi, porti avanti un progetto di lungo periodo, impegnativo, con una persona che se sapesse quello che le stai facendo ti sbatterebbe fuori casa e ti manderebbe a cagare in 5 minuti. In cambio di cosa?

S*B


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mah, penso che non è cambino poi così radicalmente. E penso anche che ci si adatta al partner, ai suoi ritmi, i suoi modi,in generale per entrambi i sessi...però, ragionando un attimo con l‘accetta, se con l‘ufficiale non faccio pompini e con l‘amante si (non la maniera in cui li faccio, quindi), allora più che un discorso di varietà (pasta e gelato), diventa “non mi va la minestra / salto dalla finestra“, che è piuttosto diverso. Non so se mi spiego.


Non é questione di cambiare in maniera volontaria. Io ho fatto cose con l'amante che con mio marito non ho fatto semplicemente perché non me l'ha chiesto perché non gli interessava. Quindi io ero diversa ma perché mi adattavo al partner.


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma se la sostanza non la sai non può distruggerti


ci sta nella bugia di una volta, di un tradimento che non si ripeterà...ma per sostanza parliamo di bugie reiterate.
una cancrena della quale prima o poi il puzzo si avverte.ma sarà troppo tardi







paura :dracula:


----------



## Spider (8 Agosto 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Per me è più patologico dirgli la verità e farla soffrire solo per scaricarsi la coscienza
> 
> *Mentire per coprire un tradimento e per non far soffrire, ha una sua giusta logica.*
> 
> Sarebbe meglio NON farlo, ma se proprio lo fai... almeno non distruggere.


...beh, questa la devi proprio spiegare... mica te la cavi cosi.
quale sarebbe questa logica?
forse è logico per te ma per il tuo lui no.
vedi sempre i soliti discorsi... 
se ti svincolassi da concetto di tradimento e applicassi questa regola nella vita comune, con gli amici, al lavoro, 
nella vita sociale.. quello che hai scritto avrebbe senso?


----------



## Tebe (8 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ci sta nella bugia di una volta, di un tradimento che non si ripeterà...ma per sostanza parliamo di bugie reiterate.
> una cancrena della quale prima o poi il puzzo si avverte.ma sarà troppo tardi
> 
> 
> ...


pure io paura.






aumenterò Chanel 5. Non si sa mai


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non é questione di cambiare in maniera volontaria. Io ho fatto cose con l'amante che con mio marito non ho fatto semplicemente perché non me l'ha chiesto perché non gli interessava. Quindi io ero diversa ma perché mi adattavo al partner.


Io mi domando e dico perchè mai mi tocca regolarmente spiegare l‘ovvio. Non ce l‘ho con te, amica properosa, è che boh, a volte capita che mi piglia male. Comunque: chiaramente, se non interessa l‘articolo, il discorso cambia. Ma si parlava di cose che con l‘ufficiale non si vogliono (vogliono attenzione) fare e che invece si fanno con gli amanti. Tutto qui.


----------



## Spider (8 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non é questione di cambiare in maniera volontaria. Io ho fatto cose con l'amante che con mio marito non ho fatto semplicemente perché non me l'ha chiesto perché non gli interessava. Quindi io ero diversa ma perché mi adattavo al partner.


...alla fine arriva la donna geisha...
ci può stare... ma allora è tutto in funzione di quello che un uomo ti chiede.. e come te lo chiede...
lo trovo assurdo... è come se la mia sessualità dipendesse da qualcun altro...
e fosse il riflesso di quello che lui vuole.
...e come se la donna nei secoli aspettasse sempre l'uomo per liberarsi.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Infatti...
> 
> Helios andrò in depressione quando gli dicevo tutto... e mica lo tradivo... però gli dicevo ogni cosa che mi passava per la testa.
> 
> ...


Troy volevo cogliere l‘occasione per dirti che Helios come pseudonimo non si può leggere. Antonio si, tipo. Ma Helios no. Meglio Antonio.


----------



## Spider (8 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Troy volevo cogliere l‘occasione per dirti che Helios come pseudonimo non si può leggere. Antonio si, tipo. Ma Helios no. Meglio Antonio.


hai ragione Blow... meglio Antonio... fa caldo!


----------



## Tebe (8 Agosto 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Di essere libera. Ti pare poco?
> 
> Io non sono una che appena conosce una persona e ci si affeziona, la voglio "incatenare". Per me ci si può anche vedere senza impegno. Ma quando dall'altra parte mi viene chiesto di legarmi e poi è lui il primo a violare i patti con bugie e con altre cose, io non mi faccio scrupoli a tradire. Soprattutto se tradisco con una persona che fa parte di me da anni.
> 
> ...


appunto.


----------



## ZoD (8 Agosto 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Infatti...
> 
> Helios andrò in depressione quando gli dicevo tutto... e mica lo tradivo... però gli dicevo ogni cosa che mi passava per la testa.
> 
> ...


Il fatto è che ti stai "vendendo" per ciò che non sei. E se lui se ne accorge, e vede che la garanzia è anche scaduta, potrebbe averne molto a male. Se ti vendono una macchina con 50 mila km e poi ad un controllo scopri che ne ha 150 mila, tu ti inkazzi per averlo scoperto visto che prima di saperlo eri convinta di aver fatto un affare, oppure ti inkazzi con il venditore che ti ha ingannato? Metti poi che il venditore sia una persona di cui ti fidi cecamente ..tipo un fratello.

S*B


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io mi domando e dico perchè mai mi tocca regolarmente spiegare l‘ovvio. Non ce l‘ho con te, amica properosa, è che boh, a volte capita che mi piglia male. Comunque: chiaramente, se non interessa l‘articolo, il discorso cambia. Ma si parlava di cose che con l‘ufficiale non si vogliono (vogliono attenzione) fare e che invece si fanno con gli amanti. Tutto qui.


Su questo sono d'accordo. Sinceramente non lo capisco ei infastidirebbe parecchio


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> View attachment 5188
> 
> bella sgnacchera ....lo sai che mi sono comprata un sandalo 12 che mo te lo devo proprio fare vede'..
> dimmi poi quando cz lo metto..boh...sui sanpietrini..poi..
> ...




Bel sandalo!

Diavoletta_78


----------



## free (8 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...beh, questa la devi proprio spiegare... mica te la cavi cosi.
> quale sarebbe questa logica?
> forse è logico per te ma per il tuo lui no.
> vedi sempre i soliti discorsi...
> ...


di più: io non ho mai capito una cosa
che opinione mai può avere il traditore del tradito, cioè di una persona a cui rifila e che si beve un sacco di balle?
paradossalmente, non può averne un'opinione altissima
per dire, nella vita comune (lasciando perdere il tradimento) una persona così non è che viene molto stimata, o sbaglio? voi vi mettereste nelle mani di qualcuno a cui avete raccontato un sacco di balle?
e quindi, in una coppia, che futuro c'è? questa faccenda delle menzogne reiterate è cosa grave, secondo me


----------



## Sole (8 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vedi che c'è tradimento e tradimento?
> Diversa che so la vicenda di quel marito che va a fare bisboccia con gli amici..poi vanno in disco...e qui e là...
> e che al mattino dopo confessa alla moglie...senti dai ieri ho fatto na cagata ho conosciuto una tipa e complice il vino l'atmosfera e qui e là...insomma dai sono "sbrisciato"...
> Allora ti immagini la scenatona...piatti che volano ceffoni e quant'altro...
> ...


Certo che c'è tradimento e tradimento. La follia di una notte (magari confessata subito dopo) non è equiparabile alla relazione extraconiugale di mesi e a volte anni.

Ma se un marito o una moglie scopano regolarmente in giro anche senza avere una relazione stabile non è che sia più accettabile. La serialità non la trovo poi molto diversa dalla relazione parallela.


----------



## Zod (8 Agosto 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Di essere libera. Ti pare poco?
> 
> Io non sono una che appena conosce una persona e ci si affeziona, la voglio "incatenare". Per me ci si può anche vedere senza impegno. Ma quando dall'altra parte mi viene chiesto di legarmi e poi è lui il primo a violare i patti con bugie e con altre cose, io non mi faccio scrupoli a tradire. Soprattutto se tradisco con una persona che fa parte di me da anni.
> 
> ...


In questo forum noto spesso che si confondono vicende personali con discorsi generali. Portare la propria esperienza chiaramente è sempre utile, ognuno parla per ciò che sa e che ha vissuto, ma vorrei fosse chiaro che io non mi sognerei mai di criticare la scelta individuale di chiunque, ne qui dove non lo conosco, e neppure se lo conosco. Parlo sempre generalizzando e mai per singoli casi. Anche perchè i singoli casi li conosce solo chi li vive.

S*B


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Mi dispiace. Ho negoziato sui falli finti ma su questo pseudonimo non posso farlo


No vabbè era per dire. Antonio spaccava. Sempre che l‘amico non si chiami Elio, perchè in tal
caso ha tutta la mia solidarietà.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...alla fine arriva la donna geisha...
> ci può stare... ma allora è tutto in funzione di quello che un uomo ti chiede.. e come te lo chiede...
> lo trovo assurdo... è come se la mia sessualità dipendesse da qualcun altro...
> e fosse il riflesso di quello che lui vuole.
> ...e come se la donna nei secoli aspettasse sempre l'uomo per liberarsi.


No è un po diverso. Nel sesso mi spiace sperimentare forse mi piace l'uomo alfa (come ama dire tebe).
Quindi ti seguo se sai guidarmi e ti seguo snche in terreni che non conosco se mi fido.
Se tu vai da A a D e mi fai capire che più di li non ti interessa andare io mi ferno con te. Che senso ha forzare e metterti in una condizione di disagio.
Gheisha proprio no. Ma sicuramente non sono dominante...


----------



## Spider (8 Agosto 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Chi te l'ha detto?
> 
> François la pensa come me. Perchè ha scoperto qualche tradimento delle sue ex e ci è rimasto di merda, preferisce non sapere. E anche perchè è un traditore pure lui e non gli farebbe comodo essere libri aperti, suppongo io.
> 
> Questa regola, a qualcuno, piace. In ogni ambito. *Tante persone dicono bugie ogni giorno per mostrarsi migliori di ciò che sono.*


*
*
...e a te sembra la normalità?
quindi un mondo di cartone, di bugie, ... lo valuti come ipotesi?
... senti posso capire che la vita ti abbia deluso tanto... ma almeno datti un tono... una faccia...
ma se scrivi cosi... eloggiando la menzogna cosa potrai mai  scrivere qui dentro..
e in ultima analisi che risposte pensi di ottenere...
immagino bugie...secondo la tua logica...
no, nel tuo caso la verità la pretendi vero?
...ecco per me questo è essere veramente TROIA... troia d'animo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Troy volevo cogliere l‘occasione per dirti che Helios come pseudonimo non si può leggere. Antonio si, tipo. Ma Helios no. Meglio Antonio.


gliel'ho detto anch'io!!!


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> nulla.
> stimo chiara ma ho idee differenti su alcuni aspetti ...contro di lei non ho certo nulla,non ci provare.
> come non provare a distorcere i concetti :si parlava di grandi numeri.vogliamo dire che si può passare la vita saltando ogni giorno da un letto all'altro ma *è normale(avete presente i soliti idioti:mrgreen, *per me no.
> perché è normale intenerirsi, innamorarsi, affezionarsi e voler coltivare le relazioni.
> ci stanno i periodi di pazzia(termine improprio) ma prima o poi per tutti hanno una fine, dei limiti , un'evoluzione


mi pareva che tu ponessi spesso l'accento sul fatto che dietro gli amichetti di ci fosse una qualche manchevolezza nel rapporto con suo marito. E non sono MAI riuscito a trovarne il nesso.
Perchè come fa una fedele a valutare il vissuto di una traditrice? Non può.
Le ragioni per cui io suono l'organo e non il violoncello sono note solo a me stesso.
QUando andai con la mia maestra russa d'organo da Lazar Berman grande pianista russo, lui mi disse...ah non parliamo di organo che non so niente di quello strumento.
Nella vita ho incontrato una montagna di persone che pensano di poter dire qualcosa su come si suona l'organo basandosi unicamente sul fatto di spettatore esterno.
E ti senti dire...ah io non suonerei mai l'organo perchè ti fa venire la gobba...però poi se chiedi a loro tre nomi dei più grandi organisti della storia non te lo sanno dire eh?
Cos'hanno visto loro? Cos'hanno visto? Un dilettante pestatasti che è gobbo semplicemente perchè non conosce l'unica esatta postura che si deve avere.

Altro esempio.
Tu non puoi giudicare con i tuoi parametri la vita di un religioso che sceglie di vivere la sua vita in terra di missione.
Perchè non capisci che lui non rinuncia a certe cose, bensì ne privilegia altre.

Allora quello che per te non è normale può benissimo esserlo per altre persone no?

I grandi o piccoli numeri non contano.
Lo vediamo anche qui dentro. Basta che sia un solo numero, ne basta uno in più che non sia due a mandare in crisi 20 o 30 anni di matrimonio no?

Nella mia vita ho incontrato collezionatrici di uomini, non sposate, perfettamente felici così: e mai mi sarei permesso di pensare che dietro il loro modo appunto di relazionarsi all'altro sesso ci siano problemi di insicurezza ecc..ecc..ecc...o di non normalità...ma solo una predilezione per certi aspetti della vita sociale no?

Il tema poi è delicatissimo.
Tu hai avuto la fortuna di incontrare chi andava bene per te.
Altre persone passano la loro vita in sfortunati e perigliosi incontri, magari loro malgrado.

Neanch'io sai avrei MAI pensato di incontrare una che mi facesse dire...ok Pincy questa è l'ultima.
Il gran finale della sinfonia.

Ogni persona si innamora e coltiva le relazioni a modo suo.

Mi pare che qui dentro si dica...vuoi vivere in un certo modo...ok...ma non farlo a scapito di una persona ignara, non farlo a scapito di una persona che non la pensa così, non sposarti se questo poi comporterà fare soffrire come una bestia il malcapitato di turno.

Un'amica mi diceva...
Non vorrei mai al mio fianco un uomo come te.
Perchè magari tu alla sera esci con una e io al pensiero di come potrebbe andare a finire con questa qua, non lo reggerei. E se non lo reggerei mi vedrei costretta a dirti, fai tutto quel che ti pare ma senza di me no?

Quello che voglio dirti è che per quanto tu possa pensare o arricciare il naso, a sto mondo, ci sono state, ci sono e sempre ci saranno quelle che passano la loro vita passando da un letto all'altro. E ben felici così.


----------



## lunaiena (8 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> pure io paura.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mai provato Chance???
Io lo preferisco...


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> acc ...manca l'antipasto


Non dimenticare l'aperitivo, il caffè e l'ammazza caffè...... 


Diavoletta_78


----------



## Zod (8 Agosto 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Eh ma tu parti dal presupposto che il tradito sia senza macchia...
> 
> Puoi dire con certezza che chi tradisce è sempre un lurido porco bugiardo e chi viene tradito un povero angioletto ferito che dava tutto per amore?...


No, la crisi in una coppia è colpa di entrambi, salvo caso rarissimi. Il tradimento però è colpa di uno solo. Esempio : due persone litigano animosamente, è colpa di entrambi che stanno litigando, perchè uno dei due potrebbe pure farsi una risata e andarsene. Supponiamo che mentre litigano uno estrae una pistola ed uccide l'altro. Di chi è la colpa dell'omicidio? Di chi ha sparato o di tutti e due?

S*B


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> gliel'ho detto anch'io!!!


Prafa!


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mai provato Chance???
> Io lo preferisco...


Io ho avuto in sequenza:

Jadore
Elie SAAB 
Gucci Guilty Intense
Viva la Juicy....l'attuale....PROFUMO, tutti dopo Chanel n5 

Ma per me Jadore è Jadore


Diavoletta_78


----------



## lunaiena (8 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io mi domando e dico perchè mai mi tocca regolarmente spiegare l‘ovvio. Non ce l‘ho con te, amica properosa, è che boh, a volte capita che mi piglia male. Comunque: chiaramente, se non interessa l‘articolo, il discorso cambia. Ma si parlava di cose che con l‘ufficiale non si vogliono (vogliono attenzione) fare e che invece si fanno con gli amanti. Tutto qui.


M


Mà io sempre fatto tutto con tutti (pochi):mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Per me è più patologico dirgli la verità e farla soffrire solo per scaricarsi la coscienza
> 
> Mentire per coprire un tradimento e per non far soffrire, ha una sua giusta logica.
> 
> Sarebbe meglio NON farlo, ma se proprio lo fai... almeno non distruggere.


Beh è anche vero che non va bene usare una brutta verità per ferire l'altro no?
Perchè è vera quella barzelletta...tra un giudice gobbo e un imputato a cui si fa giurare sulla bibbia no?
COsa dice sto imputato? Lei giudice è un gobbo.
Dice la verità è sincero, ma intanto finisce dentro per insulto alla corte.

Non penso sai che un traditore menta per non far soffrire, mente per la paura delle ritorsioni eh?

Ma resto dell'opinione che non è bene scansionare la vita del nostro partner come una combofix eh?
Appunto perchè potremmo trovare molti virus che non ci piace trovare eh?

Secondo me Toy tu devi fermarti in un punto.
Allontanare un attimo tutti e due e vedere poi le cose in una prospettiva più lontana.
E lì capire cosa fare...

Certo che potresti anche dire a Helios...sto con te...ma guarda che tengo molto anche a Francois...e dire a Francois...tengo molto a te...ma sto con Helios o viceversa...

Toy...la coppia perfetta non esiste...
Esiste solo una coppia che giorno dopo giorno fa un gioco così...
Mi adeguerò con amore alle tue imperfezioni per fare in modo che la nostra coppia sia sempre perfettibile.

Le persone non cambiano ma come dire stemperano le asperità, non cambiano ma maturano, diventano più consapevoli di chi sono e che cosa vogliono...affinano i modi e i metodi per ottenere le cose no?

Ma credimi TOy...uno che è per natura irascibile non diventerà mai un mite.
E un mite non diventerà mai un iracondo.


----------



## Zod (8 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io ho avuto in sequenza:
> 
> Jadore
> Elie SAAB
> ...


A noi maschietti è un altro il profumo che ci piace...ed è pure gratis  (per voi intendo  )

S*B


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> M
> 
> 
> Mà io sempre fatto tutto con tutti (pochi):mrgreen:


E' la M che mi sfugge.


----------



## Spider (8 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Prafa!


praffissimi tutti e due...


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> A noi maschietti è un altro il profumo che ci piace...ed è pure gratis  (per voi intendo  )
> 
> S*B


Peccato che non posso approvarti. Anche il sapore comunque.


----------



## lunaiena (8 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' la M che mi sfugge.




Ops.... è sfuggita anche a me...:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (8 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mai provato Chance???
> Io lo preferisco...


no, io ho problemi con i profumi mi fanno venire nausea, tranne chanel ed un altro paio.

una vita dura con il mio naso.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...hai profondamente ragione, veramente.
> inutili i discorsi...
> le giustificazioni...
> cercare un nesso in un comportamento...
> ...


Sai una volta...
Qui dentro...
Ho ricevuto una grandissima spinta da una frase di Hirohito...
Scrisse Tu Conte mitizzi le donne...
Mi sono reso conto che aveva ragione...
Ho smesso di mitizzarle e dalla sera alla mattina le ho viste come delle comunissime mortali...
Ovvio ne ho perso in dedizione e dolcezza...

Prova a pensare una cosa Spider...
Come si sente un umano a essere deificato...
Sapendo di non poter sostenere la parte del dio.
Magari ci prova con mille e più escamotage...

Ma alla fine il palco casca inesorabilmente...

E ti ritrovi lì TU senza la tua dea da venerare...
Ma con una sventurata da accudire....

Ok hai perso la tua dea...
Ma amico mio...
Meglio per noi venire abbracciati da una vera donna, piangente e fremente finchè vuoi, peccatrice e piena di difetti all'inverosimile che non da una scheletra inanimata con la benedizione della confraternita di Santa Dulciana.

Dai guardela con altri occhi...


----------



## Spider (8 Agosto 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Di chi ha sparato. Ma se è stato provocato, avrà delle attenuanti  così come il traditore è giusto che abbia delle attenuanti se dall'altra parte c'è una persona che si è comportata male o semplicemente... non c'è stata come doveva.
> 
> Non c'è solo l'obbligo di fedeltà eh?
> 
> C'è anche il dovere di amare l'altra persona e prendersene cura...


..il problema è che lui è morto, tu sei ancora viva...


----------



## Zod (8 Agosto 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Di chi ha sparato. Ma se è stato provocato, avrà delle attenuanti  così come il traditore è giusto che abbia delle attenuanti se dall'altra parte c'è una persona che si è comportata male o semplicemente... non c'è stata come doveva.
> 
> Non c'è solo l'obbligo di fedeltà eh?
> 
> C'è anche il dovere di amare l'altra persona e prendersene cura...


Puoi pure lasciarlo se nonostante tu ti prenda tanta cura di lui, lui non faccia altrettanto con te ... 

A volte vi invidio, prendere le difese dei traditi è troppo facile, difendere i traditori con buoni risultati invece richiede notevoli capacità dialettiche e di contradditorio.

S*B


----------



## lunaiena (8 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io ho avuto in sequenza:
> 
> Jadore
> Elie SAAB
> ...


I miei preferiti comunque sono le "acque di gio"
Jadore peró non l'ho mai sentito...provvederò


----------



## free (8 Agosto 2012)

il dovere di amare?

ma che è? non si può


----------



## lunaiena (8 Agosto 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> A noi maschietti è un altro il profumo che ci piace...ed è pure gratis  (per voi intendo  )
> 
> S*B


Purtroppo per voi a volte vi costa pure caro:mrgreen::carneval:


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Purtroppo per voi a volte vi costa pure caro:mrgreen::carneval:


Quando mai....se si rivolgono a una massaggiatrice professionista forse! 


Diavoletta_78


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> difendere i traditori con buoni risultati invece richiede notevoli capacità dialettiche e di contradditorio.


Presente.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Purtroppo per voi a volte vi costa pure caro:mrgreen::carneval:


Non monetariamente parlando. Però si, a volte.


----------



## Spider (8 Agosto 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Magari poteva evitare di farmi prendere la pistola, non è che ci voleva tanto
> 
> Far apparire il tradimento come il male dei mali lo trovo davvero moralista. E' solo la ciliegina sulla torta.
> 
> Le macerie che ci sono sotto le hanno create in DUE.


...oK, le macerie in due... ammetterai che la tua risposta, parlo del tardimento... è come una mazzata?

come dire fino a ieri ci davamo gli schiaffi... improvvisamente .. tu mi hai dato un pugno forte nello stomaco...

e chi lo ha provato sa di cosa parlo...

 ma dopo che è morto... cosa ricostruisci?


----------



## free (8 Agosto 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Puoi pure lasciarlo se nonostante tu ti prenda tanta cura di lui, lui non faccia altrettanto con te ...
> 
> A volte vi invidio, prendere le difese dei traditi è troppo facile, *difendere i traditori con buoni risultati invece richiede notevoli capacità dialettiche e di contradditorio.*
> 
> S*B


ma, dipende... dimmi quante volte hai sentito dire: quello/a  2 cornoni se li meriterebbe proprio!
capita, eh?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Certo che c'è tradimento e tradimento. La follia di una notte (magari confessata subito dopo) non è equiparabile alla relazione extraconiugale di mesi e a volte anni.
> 
> Ma se un marito o una moglie scopano regolarmente in giro anche senza avere una relazione stabile non è che sia più accettabile. La serialità non la trovo poi molto diversa dalla relazione parallela.


Sole...
Sono giochi condivisi...
Non posso spiegare tutto qui dentro...
La serialità è un concetto che non ho ancora capito, ma che ho letto solo qui dentro...
Ti faccio un esempio...
Se mia moglie esce con un amico o un collega...quando torna io non le chiedo nulla perchè è lei a dirmi sai ho proprio passato una bella serata...o brutta serata...
Non è che mi permetterei MAI di chiederle...ehm...ma per caso, tanto per sapere, ci hai scopato?
Nè finchè lei è fuori mi faccio dei film in testa eh?
Io semplicemente mi auguro che lei passi una bella serata.

Perchè se ha passato una bella serata
Poi è più serena, meno nervosa...ecc..ecc..ecc...

E va meglio in casa no?

Tu dirai ma perchè non gliela fai passare tu una bella serata?

Presto detto...
Perchè in tanti anni abbiamo esaurito tutto lo scibile in tema di bella serata...
E ci siamo accorti 

che sono le persone altre...che portano cose nuove nel nostro rapporto...

Non riusciamo sai ad autoalimentarci...

Forse a nostro favore ha giocato molto l'essere poco innamorati...o anche diciamocelo troppo delusi per essere innamorati...e una profonda accetazione di quello che l'altro è: nel bene e nel male...

Ma non è sai che siamo sempre stati così...
Siamo partiti tutti pucci pucci...insiemosi...qui e là...poi pian pianino...sono entrate dentro altre cose...esperienze...situazioni che ci hanno anche portati a scoprirci per come siamo no?

E ci va ben così.
Ed è stato proprio come dire il coraggio di dirsi le cose...senza insomma...

Abbiamo i nostri codici linguistici...
E soprattutto abbiamo scoperto che ci parliamo molto con gli sguardi...
Lei mi ha insegnato moltissimo ad ascoltarla con il linguaggio non verbale...


----------



## Zod (8 Agosto 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Quando si sceglie di tradire una persona piuttosto che mollarla per un altro/a, magari si spera ancora che quella persona ci dia quello di cui abbiamo bisogno...


E' plausibile, ma ci sono strade migliori per arrivarci. Il tradimento è il percorso che fa intravedere l'arcobaleno e gli uccellini che cantano, ma poi ti porta alla cascata.

Prima parlavi di libertà... la verità rende liberi. Le bugie ci imprigionano.

S*B


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Quali sarebbero le ritorsioni, conte?
> 
> Essere lasciati o traditi?
> 
> ...


1) Essere fanculizzati
2) Essere lasciati
3) Essere costretti ad assistere alla delusione totale dell'altro, perchè ti credevo in un modo e invece sei in un altro.
4) La minore...essere traditi no?

Toy ma tu sei all'inizio della faccenda...

Ti dico solo una cosa...
Se tu sei libertina e ti trovi bene con un libertino...vivrete bene sta cosa...condividendo la trasgressione.

Ma non chiedere fedeltà ad un traditore...
Sarebbe come chiedere al conte di prenderti un libro alto sulla libreria...
Non ci arrivo eh?

Sono un nano.
Non chiedermi di saltare alto due metri eh?
Ovvio se però indosso gli stivali del gatto...eheheheheeheh..

Tu puoi volere ciò che ti pare per te...
La domanda è...lui cosa mette nel piatto?


----------



## Zod (8 Agosto 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Non è detto che il tradimento sia sempre un'esperienza negativa. Sta alla maturità delle persone non fermarsi di fronte alle tristi e squallide apparenze. Perchè il tradimento in sè fa schifo. Ma magari nasconde qualche motivo in più per crescere, sia per il traditore che per il tradito.
> 
> La verità rende liberi ma anche la bugia lo può fare quando ti serve a mostrarti diverso. Essere sè stessi quando, come, con chi si vuole, non è una scelta e una forma di libertà?...
> 
> Immagina se tutti sapessero ciò che pensi... non sarebbe anche quell'estremo, una schiavitù?


Essere se stessi quando, come, con chi si vuole è una libera scelta se si sta parlando di conoscenti. Ma qui parliamo della persona con cui si vive. Non poter essere se stessi con la persona con cui si vive è una schiavitù.

S*B


----------



## Sole (8 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sole...
> Sono giochi condivisi...
> Non posso spiegare tutto qui dentro...
> La serialità è un concetto che non ho ancora capito, ma che ho letto solo qui dentro...
> ...


Ecco, io spero di avere un rapporto che possa autoalimentarsi. In cui magari, nonostante gli scazzi, le crisi e le incomprensioni, ci sia lo spazio per affrontare insieme attingendo alle risorse della coppia.

Il giorno in cui manca questo, secondo me, è il giorno in cui la coppia non esiste più. Esiste un sodalizio, un'amicizia. Un tenersi compagnia. Lo capisco e capisco che, avendo la libertà di alimentarsi fuori dalla coppia, non si senta lo stimolo di voltare pagina.

Ma quando anche solo per un attimo ricordi o sperimenti di nuovo tutte le speranze e l'entusiasmo, la vitalità e le promesse di un nuovo rapporto che si autoalimenta perfettamente... ecco, penso sia normale desiderare di ritrovarsi in quello stato ideale, perfetto. E credere che possa durare per sempre.

E' un'illusione? Può essere. Ma io ho passato la fase del cinismo e della disillusione e vivere così, alla lunga, fa schifo.
Preferisco illudermi e continuare a cercare.


----------



## geko (9 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> trovo sempre molto sensati e condivisibil i tuoi post.
> il discorso che riguarda "i numeri" è forse sgradevole perché è facile essere tacciati di moralismo ma non è questo il problema e *vedo che tu hai fatto la mia stessa riflessione: perché così tanti? c'è un 'insicurezza di fondo, un bisogno di conferme,l'incapacità di porre le basi per una relazione importante...*
> una delle ragioni per le quali il numero degli uomini con i quali si va a letto nella vita si riduce è il rapporto fisso  , l'innamorarsi e il fare innamorare costruendo una coppia .che può capitare più volte sempre con il presupposto di crederci  e di mettersi e mettere in condizione di andare oltre il sesso mordi e fuggi.
> *penso che non sia il caso di precisare che questi quesiti si pongono sia in caso di donna che di uomo*


Esattamente.

Altra cosa che mi è stata fatta notare, ad esempio, è stata la scarsa durata della maggior parte delle mie relazioni. Quindi, in realtà, non è vero che certi aspetti non vengono tenuti in considerazione. Magari non sto a giudicarti, certo, ma lì per lì mi pongo delle domande... E mi sembra normale.


----------



## lothar57 (9 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sole...
> Sono giochi condivisi...
> Non posso spiegare tutto qui dentro...
> La serialità è un concetto che non ho ancora capito, ma che ho letto solo qui dentro...
> ...



Come siamo diversi amico mio..ieri sera mia moglie non telefonava,come fa'tutte le sere,le ho mandato sms per''svegliarla'',mi ha subito chiamato,era tutta allegra perche'a cena con sua amica,la conosco benissimo e'separata in caccia..Be'quando mi ha detto che i camerieri,e gli uomini soli,ronzavano attorno,mi sono abbastanza incavolato.
E'normale essere gelosi,se ami..ma voi mi sa'che siete due coinquilini...dico bene amico??
Poi confesso che ho mandato sms all'altra...che manco ha risposto..quindi doppia incazzatura ,notturna...
:smile:


----------



## DreamTheater (9 Agosto 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> E' plausibile, ma ci sono strade migliori per arrivarci. Il tradimento è il percorso che fa intravedere l'arcobaleno e gli uccellini che cantano, ma poi ti porta alla cascata.
> 
> Prima parlavi di libertà... la verità rende liberi. Le bugie ci imprigionano.
> 
> S*B


Quoto e approvo, quello che mi brucia dentro non è il senso di colpa (in parte), ma il dover tenere tutto per me, non potermi esprimere, ed in caso mentire.. Spesso mi prendo lunghe pause da solo per allentare la tensione di una vita di menzogne.. ma poi ci ricasco.


----------



## exStermy (9 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sole...
> Sono giochi condivisi...
> Non posso spiegare tutto qui dentro...
> La serialità è un concetto che non ho ancora capito, ma che ho letto solo qui dentro...
> ...


E' proprio da vomito il vostro menage da sciroccati totali e manco te ne vergogni ma lo magnifichi pure co' gli altri sciroccati che stanno qua e che t'ascoltano e nun te mannano a caga' definitivamente...

ahahahahah...


----------



## Simy (9 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Come siamo diversi amico mio..ieri sera mia moglie non telefonava,come fa'tutte le sere,le ho mandato sms per''svegliarla'',mi ha subito chiamato,era tutta allegra perche'a cena con sua amica,la conosco benissimo e'separata in caccia..Be'quando mi ha detto che i camerieri,e gli uomini soli,ronzavano attorno,mi sono abbastanza incavolato.
> E'normale essere gelosi,se ami..ma voi mi sa'che siete due coinquilini...dico bene amico??
> Poi confesso che ho mandato sms all'altra...che manco ha risposto..quindi doppia incazzatura ,notturna...
> :smile:



ste donne.... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ecco, io spero di avere un rapporto che possa autoalimentarsi. In cui magari, nonostante gli scazzi, le crisi e le incomprensioni, ci sia lo spazio per affrontare insieme attingendo alle risorse della coppia.
> 
> Il giorno in cui manca questo, secondo me, è il giorno in cui la coppia non esiste più. Esiste un sodalizio, un'amicizia. Un tenersi compagnia. Lo capisco e capisco che, avendo la libertà di alimentarsi fuori dalla coppia, non si senta lo stimolo di voltare pagina.
> 
> ...


Ma a detta di mia moglie io sono un pozzo senza fondo...
Non è che magari mi nutro di altre cose perchè lei mi fa mancare qualcosa...
Non è che mi mancano certe cose da lei e scopro ulteriori bisogni...
E' che io sono un uomo senza limiti...
Sono persuaso che un rapporto simbiotico sia destinato a colassare per asfissia.
Io del resto non ho ancora incontrato una donna capace di contenermi tutto quanto.
Sono ingordo, vorace...ecc..ecc..ecc....

Ma più io basto a me stesso

Meglio sto.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Come siamo diversi amico mio..ieri sera mia moglie non telefonava,come fa'tutte le sere,le ho mandato sms per''svegliarla'',mi ha subito chiamato,era tutta allegra perche'a cena con sua amica,la conosco benissimo e'separata in caccia..Be'quando mi ha detto che i camerieri,e gli uomini soli,ronzavano attorno,mi sono abbastanza incavolato.
> E'normale essere gelosi,se ami..ma voi mi sa'che siete due coinquilini...dico bene amico??
> Poi confesso che ho mandato sms all'altra...che manco ha risposto..quindi doppia incazzatura ,notturna...
> :smile:


Pensa se ti diceva...ma sai caro...che bella sorpresa...sai chi è venuto a trovarci oggi...il tuo amico Conte e pensa ci ha anche spalmato la crema sulla schiena...sai caro suonando il pianoforte ha un tocco delicatissimo e sentivo tutti dei bei brividini....

Allora si caro che si vedeva Lotharone la torcia umana...

Sai so perchè sei geloso...
Tua moglie ha una dote incredibile...sa essere enormemente seduttiva nella sua naturalezza...

Del resto tipica super signora bolognese!!!!

Invece io e mia moglie quando siamo lontani non ci mandiamo neppure un sms...pensa te...
Poi se la chiamo manco mi risponde...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> E' proprio da vomito il vostro menage da sciroccati totali e manco te ne vergogni ma lo magnifichi pure co' gli altri sciroccati che stanno qua e che t'ascoltano e nun te mannano a caga' definitivamente...
> 
> ahahahahah...


Magari sarebbe piaciuto pure a te...ma nun puoi...
Parli molto sai da represso....

ahahahahahaahahahahah

Chissà che vita da galera che hai fatto tu....con tu moje...
Ma ovvio io non sarei resistito che qualche mese...

ahahahahahaahha


----------



## Sole (9 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma a detta di mia moglie io sono un pozzo senza fondo...
> Non è che magari mi nutro di altre cose perchè lei mi fa mancare qualcosa...
> Non è che mi mancano certe cose da lei e scopro ulteriori bisogni...
> E' che io sono un uomo senza limiti...
> ...


Una coppia dove non si scopa altrove perchè non si sente la necessità di farlo non si basa necessariamente sulla simbiosi. Anzi, trovo molto più simbiotico non riuscire a staccarsi da un compagno per incapacità di affrontare la vita da soli, nonostante questo compagno non ci appaghi.

E poi scusa, ma tu non hai sempre scritto che hai cercato altrove perchè tua moglie non te le dava più? Che per te la scopata extra ha senso quando non sei soddisfatto e allora, piuttosto che stare nervoso, preferisci andare a cercare altre donne?
Lo hai sempre scritto tu questo.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Una coppia dove non si scopa altrove perchè non si sente la necessità di farlo non si basa necessariamente sulla simbiosi. Anzi, trovo molto più simbiotico non riuscire a staccarsi da un compagno per incapacità di affrontare la vita da soli, nonostante questo compagno non ci appaghi.
> 
> E poi scusa, ma tu non hai sempre scritto che hai cercato altrove perchè tua moglie non te le dava più? Che per te la scopata extra ha senso quando non sei soddisfatto e allora, piuttosto che stare nervoso, preferisci andare a cercare altre donne?
> Lo hai sempre scritto tu questo.


Spiego meglio.
Ho cercato altrove in certi momenti della mia vita.
Non sistematicamente.
Perchè dipende appunto quali sono le mie esigenze.
Per esempio ora sono in una fase che il sesso è l'ultimo dei miei pensieri.
Perchè sono concentrato su altre cose...esempio sto studiando cose molto difficili al pianoforte...e quando non sono al pianoforte faccio quella pratica per cui a mente mi ricompongo il pezzo...ed è un esercizio molto sfiancante...e in pratico appaio sempre assorto e distratto...pessimo ascoltatore...
Ma in quei momenti io ho sempre detto a lei...smolla se no io cerco altrove...
Se una ti risponde cerca pure altrove...

Sole la vita è lunga e mai uguale a sè stessa...

Quello che mi preme sottolineare è che non ho mai cercato di nascosto da lei...questo no.

Se poi lei diceva così non mi sta bene...
Ok ognun per sè.

Diremo che nessuno dei due condiziona l'altro...soprattutto ora che lei dopo quel che ha passato...ha un'unica priorità: stare bene.

Poi ok eh?
Se non trovavo nulla mi toccava per forza stare nervoso...
Invece ho trovato...quello che cercavo...e sto ben così...

Anche se ammetto di avere fatto il grossolano errore di pensare che certe cose potessero sostituire altre.
Poi ho visto che non si può usare dei surrogati, perchè appunto, anche per me se una cosa è autentica mi interessa se è posticcia e farlocca non mi interessa.

Tu hai detto rapporti autentici.
Voglio sperare che quello tra me e mia moglie sia autentico: nel bene e nel male.


----------



## Hellseven (9 Agosto 2012)

*Quoto i neretti*

Il neretto è da me condiviso: sono perle di buon senso.


contepinceton ha detto:


> Spiego meglio.
> *Ho cercato altrove in certi momenti della mia vita.
> Non sistematicamente.
> Perchè dipende appunto quali sono le mie esigenze.*
> ...


----------



## Sole (9 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Spiego meglio.
> Ho cercato altrove in certi momenti della mia vita.
> Non sistematicamente.
> Perchè dipende appunto quali sono le mie esigenze.
> ...


Sicuramente è autentico, se dici che non vi nascondete nulla e vi va bene così.
Il mio dubbio è che sia un rapporto d'amore.

E guarda, io non ti parlo da una che sogna l'amore eterno. Sono stata per quasi vent'anni con un uomo, so bene come funziona la vita di coppia e i compromessi che si devono ingoiare per convivere a lungo.
Ma quando io mi sono ritrovata a letto con l'ennesimo uomo, quando ho capito che sarei stata quasi sollevata all'idea che mio marito si facesse delle storie ed ero quasi stizzita all'idea che mi fosse fedele... ecco, lì ho capito che, nonostante il bene enorme, la condivisione di una vita, la confidenza e tutto il resto, insomma, non ero più innamorata di lui. E per me senza amore non si sta insieme, punto.


----------



## lothar57 (9 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Pensa se ti diceva...ma sai caro...che bella sorpresa...sai chi è venuto a trovarci oggi...il tuo amico Conte e pensa ci ha anche spalmato la crema sulla schiena...sai caro suonando il pianoforte ha un tocco delicatissimo e sentivo tutti dei bei brividini....
> 
> Allora si caro che si vedeva Lotharone la torcia umana...
> 
> ...



ahahahah..ti piacerebbe amico del giaguaro..eh????...sabato sono rimasto invornito,passeggiamo in riva al mare,incrociamo coppia,faccio caso a lui perche'avra 25 anni e spinge passeggino(poveretto..)be'ha dato una squadrata a mia moglie....casso poteva essere suo figlio..ahahahhh

sms..eccome..molto bollenti....e domani sera il reale sostituira'il virtuale:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sicuramente è autentico, se dici che non vi nascondete nulla e vi va bene così.
> Il mio dubbio è che sia un rapporto d'amore.
> 
> E guarda, io non ti parlo da una che sogna l'amore eterno. Sono stata per quasi vent'anni con un uomo, so bene come funziona la vita di coppia e i compromessi che si devono ingoiare per convivere a lungo.
> Ma quando io mi sono ritrovata a letto con l'ennesimo uomo, quando ho capito che sarei stata quasi sollevata all'idea che mio marito si facesse delle storie ed ero quasi stizzita all'idea che mi fosse fedele... ecco, lì ho capito che, nonostante il bene enorme, la condivisione di una vita, la confidenza e tutto il resto, insomma, non ero più innamorata di lui. E per me senza amore non si sta insieme, punto.


Sai a me non importa se sia amore o meno.
Conosco così poco dell'amore che non mi sento in grado di dire questo è amore questo non è amore.
A noi interessa solo questo: stare bene.
E abbiamo sempre modificato il nostro modo di rapportarci a seconda delle reciproche esigenze.
E non ci siamo mai preoccupati se è amore o meno.
Ripeto per me e per la mia esperienza in un matrimonio è più importante andare d'accordo e fare buoni affari assieme, magari in un egoismo a due, che non volersi bene.
Compromessi non sono cose che ingoiamo, ma sistemi pratici per non andare in conflitto.

Si molte persone non stanno assieme senza amore...
Ma ci sono molte persone per cui l'amore è una cosa e non un'altra.

Ti faccio un esempio.
Io mi prendo cura di te, e ho delle premure perchè sono convinto che è amore.
Tu lo prendi come un fare le cose al posto tuo e mi dici...ma pensi che io sia cretina e non sappia arrangiarmi?

Io dico stare insieme solo con l'amore...
Mi spiace dura poco
E' troppo fragile
ecc..ecc..ecc...

Ma va anche detto che nella mia coppia non c'è mai stata troppa passione...ma un bel quieto vivere...
E nessuna brutta sorpresa...
Ovvio buone dosi di delusioni...

Ma le avevamo ampiamente messo in conto...

Vediamo una forma di amore...
Lei per me vale 10.
Inizia a perdere punti ai miei occhi.
Ecco l'amore è...piuttosto che arrivare a zero...dico...tu vali 100 punti...
E poi perdi altri punti....quando ti avvicini allo zero...ti dico tu vali 1000 punti...

Insomma come un conto corrente dove piuttosto che vada in rosso ogni tanto ci si fa un versamento a perdere...

Ovvio se si arriva allo zero ognun per sè...


----------



## Sole (9 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai a me non importa se sia amore o meno.
> Conosco così poco dell'amore che non mi sento in grado di dire questo è amore questo non è amore.
> A noi interessa solo questo: stare bene.
> E abbiamo sempre modificato il nostro modo di rapportarci a seconda delle reciproche esigenze.
> ...


Ma dura quel che deve durare! Dove sta scritto che bisogna vivere per sempre insieme a una persona, costi quel che costi? La vita è una sola, l'amore le dà un senso. E per amore non intendo l'innamoramento, la passione... so bene che è una fase che dura poco. Intendo il desiderio di condividere sesso e sentimenti con un'unica persona, la stessa con cui ci confidiamo, a cui facciamo riferimento quando abbiamo una giornata storta, con cui condividiamo la nostra intimità. Io penso che la vita sia più bella così. Poi certo, si sopravvive anche senza amore.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma dura quel che deve durare! Dove sta scritto che bisogna vivere per sempre insieme a una persona, costi quel che costi? La vita è una sola, l'amore le dà un senso. E per amore non intendo l'innamoramento, la passione... so bene che è una fase che dura poco. Intendo il desiderio di condividere sesso e sentimenti con un'unica persona, la stessa con cui ci confidiamo, a cui facciamo riferimento quando abbiamo una giornata storta, con cui condividiamo la nostra intimità. Io penso che la vita sia più bella così. Poi certo, si sopravvive anche senza amore.


Dove sta scritto?
Io mi sono sposato in chiesa.
Ecco dove sta scritto.
Ci si impegna nella buona e cattiva sorte per tutta la vita.

No l'amore contribuisce a dare un senso alla vita, ma non può essere l'unico elemento.

Mi spiace Sole io non ho mai avuto questo desiderio che dici tu...mi sembrerebbe una cosa troppo impegnativa per una sola persona.

Non mi va di chiedere ad una persona di essere come dio.

Certi sogni a me sembrano tipici dell'adolescenza...
Si a 15 anni la pensavo così...ma ben presto mi resi conto che per me non era così...

Credo che l'amore sia qualcosa che arriva al punto di provare unicamente piacere per la felicità dell'amato anche a scapito della nostra.

Tutto il resto è solo manifestazione spasmodica del nostro bisogno di essere amati.
Non cerchiamo qualcuno da amare, bensì qualcuno che ci ami.
E deve rigare diritto altrimenti giù botte.
Questo io penso.


----------



## dammi un nome (9 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sicuramente è autentico, se dici che non vi nascondete nulla e vi va bene così.
> Il mio dubbio è che sia un rapporto d'amore.
> 
> E guarda, io non ti parlo da una che sogna l'amore eterno. Sono stata per quasi vent'anni con un uomo, so bene come funziona la vita di coppia e i compromessi che si devono ingoiare per convivere a lungo.
> Ma quando io mi sono ritrovata a letto con l'ennesimo uomo, quando ho capito che sarei stata quasi sollevata all'idea che mio marito si facesse delle storie ed ero quasi stizzita all'idea che mi fosse fedele... ecco, lì ho capito che, *nonostante il bene enorme,* la condivisione di una vita, *la confidenza* e tutto il resto, insomma, non ero più innamorata di lui. E per me senza amore non si sta insieme, punto.




sto seguendo attentamente la posizione tua che si confronta con  quella del conte.


Sembra dunque che quello che va caratterizzando l amore sia l esclusività sessuale per te. diversamente per il conte  che non è solo questo.


Sole parla *di bene enorme*, ma esclude la possibilità di chiamarlo amore, Conte invece benchè non viva questa esclusità lo chiama amore comunque.



se ho fatto una sintesi di stupidate dicetemelo


----------



## contepinceton (9 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> sto seguendo attentamente la posizione tua che si confronta con  quella del conte.
> 
> 
> Sembra dunque che quello che va caratterizzando l amore sia l esclusività sessuale per te. diversamente per il conte  che non è solo questo.
> ...


L'amore per me è un sentimento
L'amore per me è un orientamento del cuore
Non ha nulla a che vedere con il sesso
Il sesso è legato alla biologia e alla riproduzione.
Una donna può darmi più amore con uno sguardo che con una notte di sesso sfrenato.

Poi sai
Proprio in questi giorni ne parlavo con la mia amica che fa i vini.
Compie 70 anni la signora dei vini.
Bon ha amato suo marito per tutta la vita.
Aveva 20 anni quando si è sposata.
Sei mesi dopo lui ha fatto un ictus cerebrale ed è stato in una carrozzella per 40 anni.
Lei lo ha sempre amato e accudito anche quando era lui a dirle ma cosa perdi la tua vita dietro ad uno come me.

Le faccio...ma tu ti sei fatta qualche amante?
Mi ha guardato con un sorriso a 96 denti...
E mi fa...secondo te?

L'amore è una forza in funzione dei bisogni degli altri...
O in funzione di noi stessi?

Diremo che il modello "coppia" me sta molto stretto a me...
Oggi?
Bon oggi mia moglie ha le palle rovescie e non si può parlarle...

Ma ecco che al bar si siede lei...una tizia...

Oggi ho ricevuto più affetto e attenzioni dalla tizia...che non da mia moglie.
Così io ho avuto il mio piccolo affetto e non tengo broncetto alla moglie no?

Dovrei preoccuparmi?


----------



## dammi un nome (9 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> L'amore per me è un sentimento
> L'amore per me è un orientamento del cuore
> Non ha nulla a che vedere con il sesso
> Il sesso è legato alla biologia e alla riproduzione.
> ...



No. 


no Conte, assolutamente no.


Ma onestamente, pensando a me stessa, all esclusività sessuale non è  che  non ci creda,* la vivo cosi*. 

Mi spiego : se vado a letto con A , escludo la possibilità di andare con B. mi sentirei uno schifo mentendo. 

E' come se andando con A, condividendo anche sul piano sex, suggellassi attraverso questa trasmissione di affetto e di piacere  un patto di unicità. mi sono spiegata ?


questione di morale ? boh.

Questione di ormone , di neurochimica ? boh.


questione di condizionamento ?


Questione di educazione ?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> No.
> 
> 
> no Conte, assolutamente no.
> ...


Ti sei spiegata benissimo.
Questione culturale che maschera la biologia.
Ma poi non credere eh? Sfondi un culo aperto eh? cioè volevo dire una porta aperta eh?
Se vado a letto con A e lei mi riduce burp burp...mica riesco anche ad andare con un'altra eh?
Esco di casa tutto felicetto con il mio ciccio slindo e mi sento perfino protetto dai guai...

E allora tu adesso spiegami perchè se io mi ritraggo allora iniziano loro a farmi le propostine...uffi...

Piuttosto tu mi dici: Conte vuoi stare sul serio con me? Ok. Io e te e basta. Ok ti va?
E io mi metto in ginocchio piangendo dicendoti...ma noooooooooooooooooo...non puoi farmi questoooooooooo...nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo......


----------



## Diletta (12 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dove sta scritto?
> Io mi sono sposato in chiesa.
> Ecco dove sta scritto.
> Ci si impegna nella buona e cattiva sorte per tutta la vita.
> ...



Conte, mi intrometto nella vostra interessante discussione.

Sì, la Chiesa dice questo: un impegno per tutta la vita nella buona e cattiva sorte, impegno che ho sentito sempre molto forte.
Come altrettanto forte è sempre stata la mia convinzione che l'amore dovesse essere sì un elemento fra gli altri, ma l'elemento portante di tutto, il deus ex machina di tutta la faccenda...

Per me è vitale che sia così, non riesco a concepire un altro tipo di sistema, lo so e lo vedo dalle esperienze qui dentro (la tua in primis) che ce ne sono altri e sono anche validi, funzionanti nel loro equilibrio. Sono contenta per voi.
Tu Conte insieme a tua moglie l'avete trovato questo equilibrio che vi fa stare bene e di conseguenza fa stare bene anche vostra figlia, e non è poco.
Devo dire che siete stati fortunati perché vi siete trovati sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda, e anche questo non è facile, tutt'altro.
Di solito in questi frangenti c'è sempre uno che si adatta giocoforza e per un certo verso si rinnega, o meglio, si sacrifica per il sommo bene della famiglia, o per motivi meno nobili. 
E il vostro caso, così come ce l'hai sempre presentato, non appartiene a queste situazioni.


----------



## Diletta (12 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> No.
> 
> 
> no Conte, assolutamente no.
> ...




Certo che ti sei spiegata, è così anche per me.

Ma il patto di unicità, proprio perché è un patto, deve essere condiviso dall'altro e quando invece viene violato dall'altro?  
Pensi sia possibile la ricostruzione di una buona intesa, essendo venuto a mancare un presupposto così fondante in una coppia?
Per chi ci ha tanto creduto, intendo.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Conte, mi intrometto nella vostra interessante discussione.
> 
> Sì, la Chiesa dice questo: un impegno per tutta la vita nella buona e cattiva sorte, impegno che ho sentito sempre molto forte.
> Come altrettanto forte è sempre stata la mia convinzione che l'amore dovesse essere sì un elemento fra gli altri, ma l'elemento portante di tutto, il deus ex machina di tutta la faccenda...
> ...


e che cosa non si fa per mantenere quell'equilibrio...poi Diletta a noi ce ne sono capitate davvero tante...capisci che quando lei o lui passa certi inferni con la salute...credimi ti interessa solo che stia bene a qualsiasi prezzo...e capisci pure che chi ha certe sofferenze in corpo non gliene frega di meno degli altri...ma pensa solo a stare bene...

Si DIletta mia moglie e mia figlia sono in vacanza senza di me...sto da dio...


----------



## Zod (13 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Certo che ti sei spiegata, è così anche per me.
> 
> Ma il patto di unicità, proprio perché è un patto, deve essere condiviso dall'altro e quando invece viene violato dall'altro?
> Pensi sia possibile la ricostruzione di una buona intesa, essendo venuto a mancare un presupposto così fondante in una coppia?
> Per chi ci ha tanto creduto, intendo.


Secondo me ció che lega per sempre due persone non é tanto il matrimonio, quanto semmai avere dei figli. Avendo dei figli una coppia non potrà piú staccarsi definitivamente. Anche se si lasciano dovranno continuare a crescere i figli insieme, con tutti i problemi e le sofferenze che questo comporta. Per tale ragione ritengo che una coppia con figli non deve fallire. Tradire quando ci sono dei bambini in mezzo é molto peggio che farlo quando non ci sono. E i traditi per quanto bruci la ferita, devono almeno riprovarci, perché a quel punto le possibilità sono due : o rimettono insieme la bella famiglia, oppure non avranno mai piú la possibilità di avere una famiglia "normale". 

S*B


----------



## Diletta (13 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> e che cosa non si fa per mantenere quell'equilibrio...poi Diletta a noi ce ne sono capitate davvero tante...capisci che quando lei o lui passa certi inferni con la salute...credimi ti interessa solo che stia bene a qualsiasi prezzo...e capisci pure che chi ha certe sofferenze in corpo non gliene frega di meno degli altri...ma pensa solo a stare bene...
> 
> Si DIletta mia moglie e mia figlia sono in vacanza senza di me...sto da dio...



Sì, quando si passa per l'inferno per via della salute, tutto quanto viene ridimensionato fino a non contare più un cavolo di niente, ci mancherebbe. 
E questo fa capire come tutto sia relativo in questa vita...

P.s. ma allora, da come sei messo in questi giorni, sei un reuccio!!!


----------



## Diletta (13 Agosto 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Secondo me ció che lega per sempre due persone non é tanto il matrimonio, quanto semmai avere dei figli. Avendo dei figli una coppia non potrà piú staccarsi definitivamente. Anche se si lasciano dovranno continuare a crescere i figli insieme, con tutti i problemi e le sofferenze che questo comporta. Per tale ragione ritengo che una coppia con figli non deve fallire. Tradire quando ci sono dei bambini in mezzo é molto peggio che farlo quando non ci sono. E i traditi per quanto bruci la ferita, devono almeno riprovarci, perché a quel punto le possibilità sono due : o rimettono insieme la bella famiglia, oppure non avranno mai piú la possibilità di avere una famiglia "normale".
> 
> S*B



Sì, quando si hanno dei figli si complica tutto all'ennesima potenza.
Da una parte c'è il senso di grande responsabilità e di tutela che si avverte nei loro confronti (e che così deve essere), ma dall'altra c'è il desiderio egoistico di stare bene, di riprovare la gioia.
Perché la vita è soprattutto gioia, l'essere umano tende a questa...

L'ho sempre pensato anch'io: una coppia con figli non può "permettersi" di fallire, la posta in gioco è terribilmente alta.
Infatti, è per questo che ci si prova, e ci si riprova ancora...
E una cosa che mi avvilisce tantissimo è pensare a come si possa mettere così in pericolo una struttura importante come la famiglia per così poco!!
E con questa considerazione casca tutto il resto: l'affidabilità che avevi riposto in quella persona, e ti senti come sul filo di un rasoio, come se potesse franarti il terreno da sotto i piedi da un momento all'altro...
Non so se mi sono spiegata...


----------



## Annuccia (13 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, quando si hanno dei figli si complica tutto all'ennesima potenza.
> Da una parte c'è il senso di grande responsabilità e di tutela che si avverte nei loro confronti (e che così deve essere), ma dall'altra c'è il desiderio egoistico di stare bene, di riprovare la gioia.
> Perché la vita è soprattutto gioia, l'essere umano tende a questa...
> 
> ...


nei limiti............perchè anche la "mia"vita deve avere un significato...
se ci riprovi e fallisci..o fallite di nuovo,nono puoi rimescolare le carte e ricominciare una nuova partita....


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Certo che ti sei spiegata, è così anche per me.
> 
> Ma il patto di unicità, proprio perché è un patto, deve essere condiviso dall'altro e quando invece viene violato dall'altro?
> Pensi sia possibile la ricostruzione di una buona intesa, essendo venuto a mancare un presupposto così fondante in una coppia?
> Per chi ci ha tanto creduto, intendo.



Diletta,  posso risponderti attraverso quello che è stata la mia esperienza e attraverso una banalissima ma efficace metafora: i cocci rotti rimangono rotti . e nella mia relazione, come in quella di tanti,* troppi*,  io di miglioramenti se non temporanei non ne ho visti. mai. 

Tutti ci abbiamo creduto Diletta, io per prima, e se ti avessi dovuto rispondere anni fa, puoi sfogliare i miei interventi relativamente a questi temi, avresti letto un ottimismo che oggi non c'è, ma non perchè l abbia sostituito col suo contrario, ma perchè considero questo cammino a tappe, dove si cresce, ci si trasforma, si cambia. L affeto, un profondo affetto rimane, ma la condivisione di tutto nell'illusione di una passione eterna non esiste proprio, è assolutamente innaturale, letteraria solo.


----------



## Annuccia (13 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Diletta,  posso risponderti attraverso quello che è stata la mia esperienza e attraverso una banalissima ma efficace metafora: i cocci rotti rimangono rotti . e nella mia relazione, come in quella di tanti,* troppi*,  io di miglioramenti se non temporanei non ne ho visti. mai.
> 
> Tutti ci abbiamo creduto Diletta, io per prima, e se ti avessi dovuto rispondere anni fa, puoi sfogliare i miei interventi relativamente a questi temi, avresti letto un ottimismo che oggi non c'è, ma non perchè l abbia sostituito col suo contrario, ma perchè considero questo cammino a tappe, dove si cresce, ci si trasforma, si cambia. L affeto, un profondo affetto rimane, ma la condivisione di tutto nell'illusione di una passione eterna non esiste proprio, è assolutamente innaturale, letteraria solo.


i costi della riparazione...e la volontà di farlo..crederci o meno dipendono dall'entità del danno....


----------



## Diletta (13 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> nei limiti............perchè anche la "mia"vita deve avere un significato...
> se ci riprovi e fallisci..o fallite di nuovo,nono puoi rimescolare le carte e ricominciare una nuova partita....





Annuccia ha detto:


> i costi della riparazione...e la volontà di farlo..crederci o meno dipendono *dall'entità del danno....*




Annuccia, per fallimento intendi non essere in grado di ricostruire qualcosa che ci permetta di vivere insieme sereni?
O fallimento perché interviene altro evento negativo?
Io l'ho capito come prima opzione...

Giustissimo quello che dici: l'entità del danno è un elemento fondamentale e in questo caso non ci si può neanche confrontare con nessuno perché a uno può sembrare un danno da poco e viceversa, a seconda di come sono strutturate le persone. E' che succede che la persona interessata fatichi a fare la giusta valutazione per come è confusa e si insinua anche il dubbio di vedere uno scenario più nero di quello che è per via della depressione che ci può stare in questi frangenti.


----------



## Diletta (13 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Diletta,  posso risponderti attraverso quello che è stata la mia esperienza e attraverso una banalissima ma efficace metafora: i cocci rotti rimangono rotti . e nella mia relazione, come in quella di tanti,* troppi*,  io di miglioramenti se non temporanei non ne ho visti. mai.
> 
> Tutti ci abbiamo creduto Diletta, io per prima, e se ti avessi dovuto rispondere anni fa, puoi sfogliare i miei interventi relativamente a questi temi, avresti letto un ottimismo che oggi non c'è, ma non perchè l abbia sostituito col suo contrario, ma perchè considero questo cammino a tappe, dove si cresce, ci si trasforma, si cambia. L affeto, un profondo affetto rimane, ma la condivisione di tutto nell'illusione di una passione eterna non esiste proprio, è assolutamente innaturale, letteraria solo.



Sì, i cocci rotti rimangono rotti...nella migliore delle possibilità risultano incollati così bene a prima vista, poi quando ci si avvicina si nota che qualcosa non torna...
Ne sono convinta ormai, e mi dispiace tanto essere arrivata a questa conclusione.

Tu dici che un profondo affetto rimane, ma allora ti chiedo se tu vivi ancora insieme a lui perché non conosco la tua storia.
Grazie per la risposta


----------



## Annuccia (13 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Annuccia, per fallimento intendi non essere in grado di ricostruire qualcosa che ci permetta di vivere insieme sereni?
> O fallimento perché interviene altro evento negativo?
> Io l'ho capito come prima opzione...
> 
> Giustissimo quello che dici: l'entità del danno è un elemento fondamentale e in questo caso non ci si può neanche confrontare con nessuno perché a uno può sembrare un danno da poco e viceversa, a seconda di come sono strutturate le persone. E' che succede che la persona interessata fatichi a fare la giusta valutazione per come è confusa e si insinua anche il dubbio di vedere uno scenario più nero di quello che è per via della depressione che ci può stare in questi frangenti.


se si fallisce di nuovo...
forse nn mi sono spiegata bene...


----------



## Sole (13 Agosto 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Per me è più patologico dirgli la verità e farla soffrire solo per scaricarsi la coscienza
> 
> *Mentire per coprire un tradimento e per non far soffrire, ha una sua giusta logica.
> *
> Sarebbe meglio NON farlo, ma se proprio lo fai... almeno non distruggere.


Non sono d'accordo.

Sono pochi i tradimenti che fanno da cornice a un rapporto perfettamente sano. Per me nella maggior parte dei casi i tradimenti arrivano quando una coppia ha problemi talmente profondi che sviscerarli costerebbe una fatica enorme, tanto le dinamiche si sono cristallizzate.

La soluzione-non soluzione tradimento, allora, arriva come una boccata d'ossigeno che rende sopportabile il rapporto ufficiale.

Io penso che confessare un tradimento sia un modo per affrontare problemi che altrimenti non si affronterebbero mai. Penso sia un ottimo motivo per costringersi ad affrontare una verità così dolorosa e scomoda.


----------



## Leda (13 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo.
> 
> Sono pochi i tradimenti che fanno da cornice a un rapporto perfettamente sano. Per me nella maggior parte dei casi i tradimenti arrivano *quando una coppia ha problemi talmente profondi che sviscerarli costerebbe una fatica enorme, tanto le dinamiche si sono cristallizzate.
> 
> ...



Super-quotone!!! :up::up::up::up:
E non posso approvarti, mannaggia...


----------



## Essenove (16 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo.
> Io penso che confessare un tradimento sia un modo per affrontare problemi che altrimenti non si affronterebbero mai. Penso sia un ottimo motivo per costringersi ad affrontare una verità così dolorosa e scomoda.



Non penso che sia il modo migliore per affrontare la realtà, Penso che sia quasi un egoistico modo di liberarsi la coscienza. Non penso ci sia bisogno di confessare un tradimento per sedersi, guardarsi in faccia e dire "abbiamo dei problemi, proviamo a risolverli". 

Un tradimento può anche essere una sveglia, ma raramente la confessione aiuta la coppia.


----------



## dammi un nome (16 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo.
> 
> Sono pochi i tradimenti che fanno da cornice a un rapporto perfettamente sano. Per me nella maggior parte dei casi i tradimenti arrivano quando una coppia ha problemi talmente profondi che sviscerarli costerebbe una fatica enorme, tanto le dinamiche si sono cristallizzate.
> 
> ...


:mrgreen:sverdata


----------

